# Star Wars: Republic and Empire (IC)



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2008)

The display in front of Lt. Zenith Khambatta bristled with starships, here in the capital system of the Republic. Three fleets of the Republic Navy were here. It wasn't too unusual, that. Capital fleet only left Anaxes under the most dire need. Admiral Serrano's 3rd Fleet returned home to the capital at the end of any campaign. And new fleets had been assembled here more often than not, so with 12th Fleet almost -- but not quite -- ready to be activated, it was here as well. Add in the Corellian Expeditionary Force attached to 3rd Fleet -- only a Navy as massive as the Republic's or the Empire's would call it a task force, rather than a fleet in its own right -- and the military might assembled here ought to overawe anyone. Thus far, the Imperials had declined to be overawed.

She and eight others were flying E-Wings to form the lighter 3/4ths of a frigate's starfighter wing. The Republic Navy emphasized starfighters less now than they had before the New Republic had been proclaimed -- and even in the first decade or so after. Weapons and tactics had changed, and those changes meant combat favored capital ships. So the relatively small -- though absolutely quite large -- number of fighters the Republic Navy built were the best the Incom design team behind the X-Wing had been able to manage in a mass producible fighter.

At least, that had been the theory before the the P-Wing bombers that completed the wing had entered the Republic's weapons mix. They were almost too big for a frigate's fighter bays, and the slowest starfighter any major navy kept in service. But the P-Wing's proton missile launchers made it the most heavily armed starfighter in the galaxy, and a wing of them was a threat to almost any capital ship. Squadrons of them, with E-Wing escorts, had destroyed even Imperial III Star Destroyers before.

So the maneuvers she and the other pilots of the _Taelros_' fighter wing needed to be practiced, and this was her first run with them.

* * * * 

Lt. (senior grade) Rosa Merridon didn't know Cmdr. Adriav Cyn, or even much about him. What she knew was that she was on the capital, and time in grade regulations were closing in on her fast. If she didn't make Lt. Cmdr. soon, the Republic Navy's strict 'up or out' policies were going to leave her seeking new employment. It was, of course, theoretically possible to waive those rules as a 'wartime emergency'. But since the time in grade rules had been put in place while there was a war going on, and routinely enforced while that war showed no signs of stopping, Rosa didn't think she'd be getting an exception. And was meeting with a mid-ranking officer who she'd never met before; hopefully it wasn't to give her some make-work assignment before drumming her out.

"There's been a chance of plans, ma'am." A young enlisted man told her when she arrived. "You'll be meeting Commander Cyn on his frigate, instead. There's a shuttle waiting; some of his new crew will be coming up with you."

That sounded promising.

* * * *

Inside RNS _Taelros_, the chief engineer tried to concentrate on one thing at a time. It was difficult. She was responsible for keeping the ship running now that it had formally left the yards. There were still yard workers on board; they wanted to keep close tabs on the first few of the new _Sacheen_-B frigates. They weren't all that different than the originals, but ten years of combat experience and new developments had produced some incremental changes, and the first of the new frigates were going out to 3rd Fleet and 12th Fleet. And all those little changes had caused some problems. Problems Lt. (senior grade) Saricia Targon and her subordinates had to fix.

Going from a department head on a cruiser to chief engineer on a frigate should not have been as much more work -- and less interesting work, at that -- as it seemed to be so far. She was beginning to wonder if she could have left her tools back on the _Chandrila_; she was spending far more time filling out forms than doing anything she considered actual engineering.

* * * *

"But Admiral Serrano says..." Lt. Ariel Karan began, and Storm began to tune out the _Taelros_' tactical officer, even though they were supposed to be working out gunnery drills together. The Cathar knew better. But he'd met officers like her before. They weren't always human, or women, or from the wealthiest families in the galaxy, but they usually were. And they'd decided they were going to turn themselves into the second coming of the woman who, according to most of the media in the Republic, single-handedly held the line against the Empire for the last fifteen years. He hadn't ever met the Fleet Admiral, but he rather suspected she disapproved.

It wasn't that Ariel lacked intelligence or education -- a family fortune that rivaled the Kandorians ensured the later, and the Republic Navy did not grant commissioned rank to anyone who lacked the former. And if she hadn't shown ability under fire, she would never have been promoted even once. But she seemed to have memorized anything Admiral Serrano had ever put in the public record. Jedi meditation techniques weren't invented for dealing with people like her, but they served.


----------



## possum (Dec 6, 2008)

"Thank you," Rosa says, pausing for a slight second to view the enlisted man's rank before repeating it.  "I'll be along shortly."  She straightens her uniform before she begins to make her way to the shuttle.  If this mission was indeed simply busy work before she could be drummed out, she would at least perform it to the best of her ability.

A small amount of hope inside of her, she begins her trek to the shuttle.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes lieutenant, I know what the admiral says. Storm turns to the human calmly and straightens his uniform. But as much as I respect the admiral's grasp of tactics, I highly doubt that she herself has fired a single shot from these new XV12 Turbolasers. Considering they have been on use only a few years, and admirals rarely shoot for themselves. Trust me on this, they pack a lot more bunch than the older model.

_There is no emotion..._ That's what he kept saying to himself, but the other lieutenant wasn't making it easy on him. _Maybe I should teach her the Code. It might do good to the other hotheads too._

[sblock=OOC]Taking a bit of descriptive liberties here. Trying to keep it to a minimum impact of anything important [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2008)

There were two dozen people aboard the shuttle, mostly junior enlisted -- spacers and petty officers from six species and ten worlds, along with a few junior officers, to judge by appearances -- but not one of the others had someone waiting in the shuttle bay just for them. Rosa thought there was something familiar about the cheerful rating that escorted her to Commander Cyn, but she couldn't place the woman.

She hadn't expected a Miraluka, but the tell-tale band across the man's eyes made that clear. There weren't many of them in the Republic Navy, and even nearly twenty years after his death, the shadow of the fallen Miraluka Jedi who became Darth Pauran still lingered. If a human or a Duros or Twi'lek became a Dark Lord of the Sith -- well, there a great many others out there who were not. Alpheridies was a member in good standing of the Republic, but few Miraluka left their homeworld, and few outsiders came there.

"I've got a problem I think you can help me with, Lt." He said. "Lizsen Corse was supposed to be my exec. But she's going to be unavailable. My tactical officer is rather too junior to get another stripe. And the personnel department seems very uncooperative when a frigate commander tries to poach Lt. Commanders from cruisers or battleships. On the other hand, we have to be on our way in less than a week. And when we have three of Padme Solo's finest on board, and tactical officer with a serious case of hero worship for one of your mother's old friends, I thought you might work out. Of course, if you want the job, you'll need this." 

He put a narrow box on his desk.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Yes lieutenant, I know what the admiral says. Storm turns to the human calmly and straightens his uniform. But as much as I respect the admiral's grasp of tactics, I highly doubt that she herself has fired a single shot from these new XV12 Turbolasers. Considering they have been on use only a few years, and admirals rarely shoot for themselves. Trust me on this, they pack a lot more bunch than the older model.
> 
> _There is no emotion..._ That's what he kept saying to himself, but the other lieutenant wasn't making it easy on him. _Maybe I should teach her the Code. It might do good to the other hotheads too._
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Taking a bit of descriptive liberties here. Trying to keep it to a minimum impact of anything important [/sblock]




Almost, he regretted that response. He certainly knew what she was going to reply before he said it. She didn't disappoint.

"That's true enough, but isn't the point of all of our new capital ships -- and even the P-wing bombers -- to hit the enemy with proton missiles while they're still outside of turbolaser range? That's why the admiral invented them." Which was true. Well, it was taking some liberties to say the Admiral invented proton missiles; she wrote a paper that suggested the concept of a larger, longer range missile for capital ships was workable, and then a lot of engineering effort at her father's company -- and what might be considered espionage, as Anaxes had still been technically part of the Empire when the project began -- went into actually building the the things. 

But the problem with ignoring energy weapons entirely was twofold. In the first place, missiles ran out. And in the second place, while the Imperial Fleet was by and large older and less advanced than the Republic Fleet, it was still a lot bigger; if they were willing to sacrifice ships to close to turbolaser range, they could usually do it.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 6, 2008)

All I'm saying is that we have these turbolasers onboard for a reason, and we shouldn't omit the drills with them just because we don't expect to need them as much as before. But if you feel the need to increase the missile drills, we do it your way. I was just giving you a suggestion. That's what subordinate officers are for ma'am.

Storm takes care to keep his voice calm and totally devoid of all emotion. He had trained this as long as he could remember, but somehow the tactical officer managed to make it difficult.

_There is no ignorance, there is knowledge..._ As he got to this point in his mind, it started to seem even more imperative to teach her the Code.

[sblock=OOC]I gathered that as tactical officer she is outranking Storm in ship hierarchy, and at least she's senior grade whereas Storm is only jr.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2008)

Zenith flexed her fingers impatiently as the fighter wing coasted in formation towards the first waypoint. She was a born flyer who loved the feel of acceleration and the crush of maneuvers. Real missions, training missions...it was all good. But the protracted run up to beginning was hard. She sighed and closed her eyes, finding a moment for meditation to ease the hungry ache in her fingers. 

There was no passion; there was serenity. Zenith couldn't claim to embrace that tenet completely, but it had its advantages. And yet in some ways the Force -was- passion, and not all passions seemed to her to lead to the dark side. The fact was that she hadn't really thought much about it...she acted from instinct, from the gut. She trusted the Force, trusted that it was her and that she was it, and that it would not lead her astray.

Sometimes she thought Jedi fell to the dark side mainly because they spent so much time being afraid of it. 

_"Repeat; report in E-4."_

Her eyes popped open. Oops!

"This is E-4, checking in," she replied quickly. 

"Any problems?" the squadron leader inquired.

She shook her head...pointlessly, since there was no video link. "No sir. No problems."

The check-in continued, and Zenith grinned and put her hand on the throttle.

Almost time.


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2008)

Rosa slowly takes the box off of the desk.  "Thank you, sir," she says, hoping that she is indeed being promoted and this isn't some cruel joke as she opens it.  "I am honored."

She salutes Commander Cyn, ignoring the slight--and knowingly wrong--twinge of unease at seeing one of his species.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2008)

possum said:


> Rosa slowly takes the box off of the desk.  "Thank you, sir," she says, hoping that she is indeed being promoted and this isn't some cruel joke as she opens it.  "I am honored."
> 
> She salutes Commander Cyn, ignoring the slight--and knowingly wrong--twinge of unease at seeing one of his species.




She found the Lt. Commander's insignia she'd (mostly) expected to see in the box, along with those of 3rd Fleet and the 187th Frigate Squadron. Something twinged her memory about the 187th, but she'd have to look that up later.

"We'll see if you still think that six months from now." He said. He also slid a datapad over to her. "Specs of the ship, and crew dossiers. Lt. Targon will need to fill you in on where those specs don't exactly match what they actuallly built for us -- you might have noticed we're just out of the yards."

Rosa had; when a navy was growing as fast as the Republic's, most people had seen enough ships fresh from the builders to know the telltales.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 8, 2008)

Zenith hadn't met Lt. Lynial Gelian before she had reported to his starfighter squadron aboard _RNS Taelros_, but she got the impression the Twi'lek starfighter squadron leader was something of a throwback to the daredevil types that had flown starfighters in the earliest days of the Rebellion. Oh, he could manage the calm competence the New Republic Navy demanded, but he had to work at it. It wasn't his natural state.

Which probably had a lot to do with why the manuevers he set up always seemed to include one or two... interesting... challenges. Today had been no exception, but the squadron was learning to work together.

"Good job out there, kids." He said over the ship to ship communication. "A few more practice runs like that we may be ready to try things on real Imperials."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Inside RNS _Taelros_, the chief engineer tried to concentrate on one thing at a time. It was difficult. She was responsible for keeping the ship running now that it had formally left the yards. There were still yard workers on board; they wanted to keep close tabs on the first few of the new _Sacheen_-B frigates. They weren't all that different than the originals, but ten years of combat experience and new developments had produced some incremental changes, and the first of the new frigates were going out to 3rd Fleet and 12th Fleet. And all those little changes had caused some problems. Problems Lt. (senior grade) Saricia Targon and her subordinates had to fix.
> 
> Going from a department head on a cruiser to chief engineer on a frigate should not have been as much more work -- and less interesting work, at that -- as it seemed to be so far. She was beginning to wonder if she could have left her tools back on the _Chandrila_; she was spending far more time filling out forms than doing anything she considered actual engineering.




Sarcia was pouring over the tech specs when one of her subordinates came up to her and saluted. "Lieutenant Targon! I need your assistance, please sir... er ma'am... er..." Sarcia sighed. This was the part of the military she disliked the most. All the saluting and fanfare. She knew she would have to address this and now seemed the best time.

She stepped out into the middle of things and cleared her throat. "Could I have everyone's attention for a moment? I realize we are all in the military here, but as long as it is just us down here please address me as Sarcia. I want everyone to treat each other as equals. We have a job to do and we don't need PROPER PROTOCOL getting in the way. Don't be worrying about saluting either. You have much more important things to be doing with your hands. However, if we get a visitor from the command staff down here, I expect you to show proper protocol to them. Now! Let's get this bucket o' bolts working in top condition. OK!" There was a resounding, "Yes, Lieutenant Targon!", at which she held up her hand. "What did you say?" Then there was a resounding, "Yes!", and then a stumbled through, "Sarcia!", with a few still saying "Lieutenant Targon!". "That is better. Now get back to work."

She turns to the one that had come to ask her help before. "Now! What did you need help with?" The wide-eyed young man nodded. "Yes ma'a... I mean Sarcia. I am having trouble getting a power coupling to lock down." Sarcia nods to the young man. "Then show me where it is and we'll have a look." As she followed him to the spot she simply smiled.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2008)

Zenith smiled at the lieutenant's words, even at the subtle condescension implicit in calling the fighter pilots 'kids.' Unlike a lot of other pilots she knew, she was fine with practice. Flying was flying, and a well-done practice was challenging and competitive enough to satisfy her. Zenith didn't shy from combat, but she didn't eagerly anticipate it either. One consequence of feeling the Force was knowing deep in her bones that there were people in those Imperial fighters, people who were by and large no worse than their foes. 

She always felt a little sad, having to kill them. Oh, not TOO bad. The war had to be won, most definitely. The Empire's policies were far more destructive than the Republic's, and hurt many more people over time and space. And the Imperial pilots made the same choice the Republic ones did; that she herself did...to put their lives on the line for their side. They didn't have anything to complain about then, if that life was lost.

Nevertheless, it wasn't work she enjoyed. It was duty, taken seriously but not celebrated.

"Are we shipping out soon then, 'dad?'" Zenith inquired lightly. "The spaceways here are too crowded for us I think."


----------



## possum (Dec 8, 2008)

Rosa takes a brief look at the dossier handed to her, intending to look over it more on the turbo and/or tram ride to her new designated station.  _The 187th..._ she thought, wondering why that named seemed somewhat familiar to her.  _Must have been a holobroadcast,_ she mentally added.

"I may not," she replies to the commander's words with a slight chuckle.  "It's still much better than the alternative, sir.  Is there anything else, sir?" she asks, and will leave when she's dismissed.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 9, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> All I'm saying is that we have these turbolasers onboard for a reason, and we shouldn't omit the drills with them just because we don't expect to need them as much as before. But if you feel the need to increase the missile drills, we do it your way. I was just giving you a suggestion. That's what subordinate officers are for ma'am.
> 
> ...
> 
> [sblock=OOC]I gathered that as tactical officer she is outranking Storm in ship hierarchy, and at least she's senior grade whereas Storm is only jr.[/sblock]




"I think we'll do both. We've still got a few days left on station here before we ship out." She said.

She knew she came across as more than a little arrogant to her fellow officers. And that she had a case of hero worship for the Fleet Admiral that really wasn't healthy. But it was hard not to; she'd changed Anaxes so much just by being herself and in so showing Anaxses' daughters could command warships just as well as its sons -- and that Anaxsi could be more than just the sword arm of whoever ruled the galaxy. Ariel didn't think she was any kind of revolutionary, but she was glad for the revolutions that already happened -- that meant being on the bridge of ship of war made her a proper daughter of high society on Anaxes, not the black sheep of the family.

[sblock=ooc]
That's correct on ranks; chain of command is Commander Cyn, then Rosa. Ariel, Sarcia, and Lynial Gelian (the fighter squadron commander) have roughly equal rank (Lt. Gelian is actual the most senior of them), but Ariel's command track and the other two aren't.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 9, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "Are we shipping out soon then, 'dad?'" Zenith inquired lightly. "The spaceways here are too crowded for us I think."




"A few more days. Scuttlebut has it that the old man found us a replacement exec," Lt. Gelian said, "which would be the last of the senior officers to join our merry band. Giver her a few days to get to know the ship, and our lovely chief engineer a few more to make sure nothing's going to happen to the ship while it's still under warranty, and we'll be ready to go."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2008)

A few days. That gnawed a bit. She wasn't aching for conflict, but Zenith did get bored of sitting in one place for too long.

"Any idea where we'll be going?" the Jedi pilot asked hopefully.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

Tailspinner said:


> She turns to the one that had come to ask her help before. "Now! What did you need help with?" The wide-eyed young man nodded. "Yes ma'a... I mean Sarcia. I am having trouble getting a power coupling to lock down." Sarcia nods to the young man. "Then show me where it is and we'll have a look." As she followed him to the spot she simply smiled.




When Sarcia and the engineering rating she was working with were just about done solving his problems with a power coupling, she got yet another page. This one was from the captain, though. Commander Cyn wanted her to show the new exec around the ship, and give an overview of what it could do.



possum said:


> Rosa takes a brief look at the dossier handed to her, intending to look over it more on the turbo and/or tram ride to her new designated station.  _The 187th..._ she thought, wondering why that named seemed somewhat familiar to her.  _Must have been a holobroadcast,_ she mentally added.
> 
> "I may not," she replies to the commander's words with a slight chuckle.  "It's still much better than the alternative, sir.  Is there anything else, sir?" she asks, and will leave when she's dismissed.




"Not just yet. I'll see you and some of the other officers at dinner." He said, dismissing her.

She had just enough time to look up why the 187th was significant. _Special operations command._ Usually spread out across half the galaxy in single ships or pairs and only part of the main body of 3rd Fleet enough to provide a cover. And, as of six months ago, under the command of the recently re-activated Vice Admiral Han Solo. Rumor had it that he'd demanded a command from Admiral Serrano a few weeks after Leia died... and she'd sent him to the flag officer's course to prove he was up to it.

And at that point, her cabin door chimed.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> A few days. That gnawed a bit. She wasn't aching for conflict, but Zenith did get bored of sitting in one place for too long.
> 
> "Any idea where we'll be going?" the Jedi pilot asked hopefully.




"Not just yet. We're the 187th; the captain might tell us where we're going once we're in hyperspace." He said. "Though we might be sticking with the main body of the Fleet for once; the Admiral can't be concentrating this much force here unless she's planning something big. Unless she thinks the Imperials are going to attack Anaxes... but I think that's up there with attacking Coruscant as the dumbest thing that keeps being tried in this war."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

The captain was waiting for the fighter squadron when they finished their manuevers, along with a young woman none of them recognized -- or rather, Zenith did, the Jedi Academy being rather too small to not know someone roughly the same age, but none of the others recognized her. "I'm sorry to do this to you," He told Lt. Gelian, "Especially before we even leave home port, but I'm afraid high command's decided to steal your second. The officer slated to command _Narren_'s starfighter wing was lost in action yesterday, so they've elected to promote Lt. Naadar to fill the slot. Congratulations, and good luck.

"That does leave us down a fighter pilot. However, our friends in the Corellian Expeditionary Force have loaned us a replacement. Lt. Starglow? Welcome aboard."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2008)

"Thank you sir. I'll try not to be too Corellian for you to handle." the young woman replied the ghost of a smirk on her lips. She was wearing a flightsuit in the colors of the Corellian Expeditionary Force attached to the 3rd Fleet, and had a helmet tucked under her left arm.

Turning to face Lt. Gelian and her new squadron mates the young woman sketched a salute in the looser manner of the Corellian Armed Forces as opposed to the more professional Republic style. "Lt. Istara Starglow, nice to meet you." she says simply, her name conjuring up images of two seperate admirals serving with the third fleet.

Tapping her helmet to emphasize an image painted on it, that of a trio of Sabbaac cards making up the idiot's array, Istara added for the benifit of everyone but Zenith "Feel free to call me Wildcard, Zenith knows the story behind it. I graduated from the Jedi Academy, joined the Corellian Navy, and then was immediately trasnferred here as my first assignment." the brown haired pilot explains, giving a brief thumbnail of her history to those she would be working with. Her lightsaber jangles on her thigh for those who look to see it.


----------



## possum (Dec 10, 2008)

_Wonder who that is,_ Rosa thinks as her cabin door chimes.  As far as she knew, none of her family was supposed to be anywhere close to her.  The newly promoted woman walks to the door and answers it.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Thank you sir. I'll try not to be too Corellian for you to handle." the young woman replied the ghost of a smirk on her lips. She was wearing a flightsuit in the colors of the Corellian Expeditionary Force attached to the 3rd Fleet, and had a helmet tucked under her left arm.




"Not my problem. I'm sure Lt. Gelian can handle a pilot after his own heart." Cmdr. Cyn said. Gellian had come over with Cyn from the light cruiser _Tatooine_, where Cyn was exec and Gellian a flight leader -- it was almost a lateral move to their new jobs, except that Taelros was one of the first ships of a new class.

[sblock=Starship names]
Generally, Republic battleships are named after ideals -- _Freedom_, _Justice_, etc. Heavy cruisers are generally generals and admirals -- one is the _Admiral Ackbar_. Light cruisers are generally planets. And frigates can be anything, but are usually named after non-flag officers of distinction.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2008)

possum said:


> _Wonder who that is,_ Rosa thinks as her cabin door chimes.  As far as she knew, none of her family was supposed to be anywhere close to her.  The newly promoted woman walks to the door and answers it.




OOC: Tailspinner/Saricia, that's your cue...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2008)

"Lt. Gelian can you tell me about the Squadron? Our designation...  my designation and wing?  I'd also like to go over my fighter if I can, hate to trust my life to a ship I haven't looked over and a crew I haven't met...not that I would expect anything but perfect condition from a Republic fighter but..." Istara trailed off with a shrug, there was a limit to bravado, and if she was going to get herself dead, the Corellian in her wanted it to be because the other guy was just that good, not because a part hadn't been serviced.

"I'd also like to start getting checked out on my fighter if you'll authorize some flight time for me."

OOC: Persuasion = 20 (Taking 10) to build up some good will for this if needed.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Lt. Gelian can you tell me about the Squadron? Our designation...  my designation and wing?  I'd also like to go over my fighter if I can, hate to trust my life to a ship I haven't looked over and a crew I haven't met...not that I would expect anything but perfect condition from a Republic fighter but..." Istara trailed off with a shrug, there was a limit to bravado, and if she was going to get herself dead, the Corellian in her wanted it to be because the other guy was just that good, not because a part hadn't been serviced.




"Sorry to disappoint you, but we're just F187.2 right now. New group, new fighters, half of them seem to be just out of school, and no one's had too much to drink one night and named the squad yet. Unless one of the kids managed to behind my back." The Twi'lek said. If you knew anything about Twi'leks, you'd guess he was in his mid to late thirties, which was a bit old to be a Lt., especially in the New Republic Navy. But something about him said there was a story behind that.

"Shorhynn keeps shooting ideas down." One of the pilots volunteered.

[sblock=Shryiiwook]
"Then come up with something fit for warriors."
[/sblock] A Wookiee standing next to a P-Wing, presumably Shorhynn, roared.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2008)

"I figure we'll find our names when we've seen action," Zenith volunteers, a little shy in the unexpected presence of another Jedi. Though she hadn't thought of it that way, she'd come to rather enjoy the sense of 'mystique' that surrounded her as a Jedi, even if she didn't really encourage it. Now that bubble was burst, and the game was over. Ah well.

"True names are earned, not just randomly picked."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2008)

Storm taps a datapad thoughtfully with his claw and snarls at it couple of times. "I'll revise tomorrow's schedule in the evening. I think we can reassing a part of every shift to do extra missile drills. Now if you'll excuse me ma'am, I'd like to go and evaluate the performance of the current shift."

[sblock=OOC]Need to ask another question about ranks. If I understood correctly, Storm is in charge of the day to day activity of the gunnery stations, taking care that each station is manned, looking over shoulders during drills etc.? And drawing up schedules for superiors to accept . And ofcourse being part of one shift himself 'cause he likes to take active part of manning the stations.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2008)

"I can agree with that sentiment."  Istara tells the wookie,  although unable to do so in his own language, she understands the barks and growls of the language readliy enough.  She looks back at the Squadron commander.  

"We're not even one of the standard designations like Gray Squadron or Green Squadron?  Guess that they really wanted to give you an open field to name us."  the Corellian mused, giving some of the standard names that new squadrons used before choosing their final designation.

"What are the flight assignments?  Wing pairs and three flights of four fighters or 4 flights of shield trios? And which flight am I with?"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "We're not even one of the standard designations like Gray Squadron or Green Squadron?  Guess that they really wanted to give you an open field to name us."  the Corellian mused, giving some of the standard names that new squadrons used before choosing their final designation.




"I don't like going by numbers either, but you have to understand the _scale_ we're working on here. Consider that every frigate has a fighter squadron. Every light cruiser has three squadrons. Every heavy cruiser has six. Every battleship has twelve. And with three battleships, 9 heavy cruisers, 27 light cruisers, and 81 frigates in a standard Republic fleet, that means there are 252 starfighter squadrons just in Third Fleet. And that's not counting your mother's task force -- which is about half the deployable strength of the Corellian Navy, but it's about 1/3rd of a New Republic Fleet." 



Shalimar said:


> "What are the flight assignments?  Wing pairs and three flights of four fighters or 4 flights of shield trios? And which flight am I with?"




"Has to be four trios, doesn't it? We need the P-Wings in groups of at least three to threaten anything bigger than a gunboat. You're with Zenith and me in the lead flight. Don't let it get to your head." He said.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 11, 2008)

drothgery said:


> When Sarcia and the engineering rating she was working with were just about done solving his problems with a power coupling, she got yet another page. This one was from the captain, though. Commander Cyn wanted her to show the new exec around the ship, and give an overview of what it could do.




Sarcia sighed. The last thing she needed was to play tour guide to the new exec. But it did come from the commander so she would make the best of it. She made her way to the exec's quarters and rang the door chime.



possum said:


> _Wonder who that is,_ Rosa thinks as her cabin door chimes.  As far as she knew, none of her family was supposed to be anywhere close to her.  The newly promoted woman walks to the door and answers it.




Sarcia saluted. "Lieutenant Targon reporting at Commander Cyn's request!" She notes the shiny new lieutenant commander's insignia. "I believe I am to give the lieutenant commander a tour of the ship and an overview of her capabilites!" She continues to hold the salute until Lieutenant Commander Merridon returns the salute.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2008)

Istara grimaces at mention of her mother and her mother's fleet.  "Are we all flying P-wings or are 3 trios in E-wings with the fourth in P-wings."  She couldn't keep a small touch of derision out of her voice at the prospect of flying one of the bombers.  Her godmother might be brilliant and all, and they certainly were useful, but it wasn't her god mother that had to drive the lumbering things.

It seemed silly to her to break up a squadron into two different kinds of fighters if you could keep everyone in the same thing and attach a flight group of 4 P-wings.  It'd let you divy up the squadron with 4 fighters protecting the P-wings, 4 protecting the ship from enemy fighters, and the last 4 going after the enemy's own bombers.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Istara grimaces at mention of her mother and her mother's fleet.  "Are we all flying P-wings or are 3 trios in E-wings with the fourth in P-wings."  She couldn't keep a small touch of derision out of her voice at the prospect of flying one of the bombers.  Her godmother might be brilliant and all, and they certainly were useful, but it wasn't her god mother that had to drive the lumbering things.





"Nine E-Wings -- the new Corellian attack fighters that you've probably trained with have a few pluses and few minuses compared to them, and the same goes for the latest TIEs the Imperials are putting out, though their stock birds are still old TIE Interceptors -- and 3 P-Wings, so we've got a dozen pilots and six gunners in the squadron."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2008)

"More gunners than P-wings?  I guess the 3 extra gunner's work with the ship's gunnery crews or do they man a recovery craft's guns?"  Istara says with a nod, assimilating the information that she was almost certainly in an E-wing.

"Right then, with your permission I'd like to go get to know the crew servicing my fighter then, unless we have a briefing comng up...Do you know how long it'll be before we are considered fully  operational and assigned to duty?"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "More gunners than P-wings?  I guess the 3 extra gunner's work with the ship's gunnery crews or do they man a recovery craft's guns?"  Istara says with a nod, assimilating the information that she was almost certainly in an E-wing.





"Two gunners per bomber. They're not the easiest birds to handle, and they carry more weaponry than anything else their size, even when they're out of missiles."

[sblock=OOC]The K-Wing, which the P-Wing was built instead of, had a pilot and _three_ gunners. The P-Wing is a three-man craft; it's designed to be crewed by two gunners and a pilot.[/sblock]



Shalimar said:


> "Right then, with your permission I'd like to go get to know the crew servicing my fighter then, unless we have a briefing comng up...Do you know how long it'll be before we are considered fully operational and assigned to duty?"




"All the crew's here, and the ship doesn't seem to be falling apart on us, so within the next few days we'll probably be officially attached to 3rd Fleet... and unofficially off to some remote corner of the galaxy. This is the 187th Frigate Group, after all." He said.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2008)

"A few days doesn't leave much time for everyone to get familiar with a new class of starship...do you know what the likelyhood is of this first cruise being a shakedown cruise instead of a combat tour?"  Istara asks, then shrugs, watever happened happened.  It didn't leave much time to get her checked out on the fighter though, used to as she was Corellian designs.

"How do the E-wings handle?  I know they are fast, but do they have any quirks not in the specs?"


----------



## possum (Dec 12, 2008)

Tailspinner said:


> Sarcia sighed. The last thing she needed was to play tour guide to the new exec. But it did come from the commander so she would make the best of it. She made her way to the exec's quarters and rang the door chime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcia saluted. "Lieutenant Targon reporting at Commander Cyn's request!" She notes the shiny new lieutenant commander's insignia. "I believe I am to give the lieutenant commander a tour of the ship and an overview of her capabilites!" She continues to hold the salute until Lieutenant Commander Merridon returns the salute.




"Thank you, Lt. Targon," Rosa says with a quick return of a salute.  "Lead on."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2008)

possum said:


> "Thank you, Lt. Targon," Rosa says with a quick return of a salute.  "Lead on."




Sarcia nods and then proceeds to give the lieutenant commander the full tour while explaining the ship's capabilities. It was a good thing she had been reading up on the technical specifications.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "A few days doesn't leave much time for everyone to get familiar with a new class of starship...do you know what the likelyhood is of this first cruise being a shakedown cruise instead of a combat tour?"  Istara asks, then shrugs, watever happened happened.  It didn't leave much time to get her checked out on the fighter though, used to as she was Corellian designs.
> 
> "How do the E-wings handle?  I know they are fast, but do they have any quirks not in the specs?"




Zenith pipes up at that.

"They're really sensitive in manuevers," she claims. "More than you'd think for such a heavy fighter. You have to baby the control stick and have a steady hand or you can get into a tumble in no time. Also, the E-wings have a lot more torpedos than older fighters, so your engagement range is longer. It's not just a dogfighter like the X-wings."

She considers, thinking on the practice runs.

"I haven't flown live-fire in an E-wing yet, but I think you'll really have to pay attention to the wings. You've got both engines and most of your weapons way out to the side there outside armor, so you reeeeeeally don't want to take a hit past your shields there. The fuselage is actually pretty heavily armored, so you can take hits there if you have to. Sort of the opposite of the X-wings really, where a wing hit was no big deal, but a hit on the main body was bad news."

"Oh, and your astromech can't see outside the ship in that socket, which isn't a big deal, but it might come up."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2008)

"I'd disagree with the assement that an X-wing was a just anything. They had two Proton Torpedo tubes to the E-wings one tube, even if the E-wing has a greater capacity. The same with the upgraded HLAFs that the Corellian Navy uses. They are pretty similair to the E-wing in cross section and armament though like I said the HLAFs have two Torpedo tubes giving them a bit more punch. I think the biggest difference between them is the sopistication of the E-wings computer's making it more responsive and the ship's targetting package."

"So...where were you guys heading before I showed up?"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2008)

Tailspinner said:


> Sarcia nods and then proceeds to give the lieutenant commander the full tour while explaining the ship's capabilities. It was a good thing she had been reading up on the technical specifications.




OOC: The idea was to give a few PCs a chance to talk, and you could swing by the pilots in the hangar or Storm on the bridge if you wanted to...


----------



## possum (Dec 13, 2008)

Rosa listens intently during her tour, studying both the ship's layout and her new command's layout on her datapad.

"What about our fighter capabilities?" Rosa asks.  "I know the New Republic seems to be slowly phasing them out, but that's one policy I heavily disagree with.  Of course, I'm still not in much position to do anything about it..." she muses.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "So...where were you guys heading before I showed up?"




"If you mean the members of my poor fighter squadron," He said, "We just finished a series of manuevers when the captain brought you by. Which means our pilots and gunners will be doing their post-flight, and then everyone except me gets to break for a meal. I get to go over the flight logs and find anything we did wrong, in case the Republic gets desperate enough to use us in combat." You can tell by his tone of voice that he's not at all serious about the last point.

"As to where the ship's going once we ship out, well, in the 187th, you learn to live with uncertainties in little things like that..."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Storm taps a datapad thoughtfully with his claw and snarls at it couple of times. "I'll revise tomorrow's schedule in the evening. I think we can reassing a part of every shift to do extra missile drills. Now if you'll excuse me ma'am, I'd like to go and evaluate the performance of the current shift."




"Dismissed, Lt." She said.



Blackrat said:


> [sblock=OOC]Need to ask another question about ranks. If I understood correctly, Storm is in charge of the day to day activity of the gunnery stations, taking care that each station is manned, looking over shoulders during drills etc.? And drawing up schedules for superiors to accept . And of course being part of one shift himself 'cause he likes to take active part of manning the stations.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Yup. You've got a pair of ensigns, and enough enlisted men for three shifts for every gunnery station under your command.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2008)

"I was talking about my squadmates, I guess while they do the post flight I'll go get to know my fighter and support crew. Then join up in the mess for some food...maybe get someone drunk enough to name us.  Don't like being a number."  Istara says, shrugging.  "I'll catch up to you guys in the mess."

The Corellian jedi saunters off towards the fighter bay intending to get into the cockpitt of her new fighter and start the process of getting it customized to her.  The usual checklist of changes from setting the inertial compensator to adjusting the seat for her height, and stowing her survival gear.

Once Istara makes her way to the hangar, she looks around for one of the mechanics.  "I'm the new Lt. Assigned to the ship's squadron, Istara Starglow, can you point out which fighter is mine?"


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2008)

Storm takes a good time to check on the performance of the gunnery drills, and after an hour or so retires to the messhall to enjoy a cup of hot Manellan Jasper, and to work on tomorrow's schedules. Slouched on the chair he looks almost lazy to human eyes but the wrapped up posture is much more natural to his physique than sitting quite like humans. Concentrating on optimising the schedules, it is a good few hours that he can be found there, tapping the datapad with his claw, but ever alert to what goes around him.

[sblock=OOC]Just picking drinks from wookieepedia, tried to keep somewhat era-appropriate and obscure enough to make details myself if necessary  http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Manellan_Jasper [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2008)

A little taken aback by Istara's quick patter, Zenith watches the new Jedi pilot head off, then glances at her commanding officer.

"Little uptight, isn't she?" she comments. "Still, she seems to know a lot about the ships. I guess that's good. Anyway, I guess I'd better go postflight."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 17, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Once Istara makes her way to the hangar, she looks around for one of the mechanics.  "I'm the new Lt. Assigned to the ship's squadron, Istara Starglow, can you point out which fighter is mine?"




A Duros petty officer led you to one of the three fighters that didn't have a pilot along with their crew. "I suppose we'll need to adjust E-2 a bit; Lt. Naadar was a Rodian, sir." He says.



Shayuri said:


> A little taken aback by Istara's quick patter, Zenith watches the new Jedi pilot head off, then glances at her commanding officer.
> 
> "Little uptight, isn't she?" she comments. "Still, she seems to know a lot about the ships. I guess that's good. Anyway, I guess I'd better go postflight."




"You'd know better than I would. I saw a lightsaber on her belt. Something tells me she'll want in on Chief Selkin's Sabaac games within the week, though." He said. "If any such thing were happening aboard a Republic Navy starship, which of course it's not."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2008)

"Right, we'll adjust up the height, recalibrate the inertial compensator and replace her artwork...don't suppouse you know of any friendly sabaac games floating around the ship?"  Istara asks the petty officer as she makes a prodigious force assisted leap up to the cockpitt without any apparent effort.  Sliding in, Istara starts the process of adjusting the pilot's seat backward along its adjustable frame to where it was actually comfortabe for someone taller than a Rodian.

"Once I've got the compensator adjusted I'd like to start calibrating all of this stuff justso I'm sure...not that I don't trust you but I'd like to know for certain that its all just rightifshe is going to be seeing me into and back out of fights."

"What range are the laser's zero'ed at?"  she calls to the mechanic.  She was asking what range the blasts from the three cannons would converge at, and be at their most potent.  Unlike Imperial fighters Rebel...or New Republic fighters had externally mounted weapons the capactiy to adjust the zero point for the mission at hand, generally very close in for ground missions maybe 250 meters and further out for space ones.

OOC: Taking 10 for Surge = +30 on Jump, DC=24 for 2 meter high jump.


----------



## possum (Dec 18, 2008)

Soon, Rosa enters the hangar on her tour just in time to see Istara make a Force-assisted leap into the cockpit of her fighter.  She ignores it however, knowing that a little showmanship during downtime wouldn't hurt.  If done during an actual combat scenario, however...

She looks over the former assignment of the fighter.  I do hope they were able to get the smell out, she thinks, remembering the Rodian species unique body odor.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 18, 2008)

possum said:


> "What about our fighter capabilities?" Rosa asks.  "I know the New Republic seems to be slowly phasing them out, but that's one policy I heavily disagree with.  Of course, I'm still not in much position to do anything about it..." she muses.




"It's not a lot of fun for the fighter pilots, sir." Lt. Karan chimed in from the bridge in an upper-class Anaxsi accent. "But it was pretty dictated by technology. If our best strike weapons couldn't be carried in fighters, then tactics were going to change. And building a Navy like we've been doing is not cheap, even with a thousand worlds' taxpayers to draw on. So we've got only one fighter squadron on our frigates, twenty years ago something the size of a _Freedom_-class would have carried sixteen squadrons instead of twelve, and we scrapped the plans for a series of pure carriers. If the Imperials ever manage to roll out proton missile ships up and down their line of capital ships, they'll have to do the same thing."

OOC: It looks like I was writing this while you posted something. Don't feel obliged to follow-up.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 18, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Right, we'll adjust up the height, recalibrate the inertial compensator and replace her artwork...don't suppouse you know of any friendly sabaac games floating around the ship?"  Istara asks the petty officer as she makes a prodigious force assisted leap up to the cockpitt without any apparent effort.




"There might be." A human male with a chief petty officer's insignia mentioned. "I'm not quite sure how many credits have to change hands before a game stops counting as friendly."



Shalimar said:


> "What range are the laser's zero'ed at?"  she calls to the mechanic.




He answered her, and the three techs who worked on her fighter -- the last one was a blue-skinned Twi'lek girl who didn't look old enough to enlist, but she seemed to know what she was doing -- continued to work at her direction.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2008)

drothgery said:


> "There might be." A human male with a chief petty officer's insignia mentioned. "I'm not quite sure how many credits have to change hands before a game stops counting as friendly."




"Oh, at that point it is still friendly since we're all brothers in arms and such, its just friendly and lucrative at that point." Istara tells the petty officer smiling. 

"We''ll I'm new on the ship and I think it'd be a fine thing to find a game like that and make some friends chief, a really friendly thing indeed. Know anyone who can introduce me around to all the new friends I'd meet at such a friendly game?" the Corellian asks wide eyed and innocent.



> He answered her, and the three techs who worked on her fighter -- the last one was a blue-skinned Twi'lek girl who didn't look old enough to enlist, but she seemed to know what she was doing -- continued to work at her direction.




Once the work was done Istara ran a ship diagnostic and transmitted it to a datapad so that when she went to the simulator later she could run it with her ship's current status as opposed to a pristine and perfect one that might behave a bit different than hers did. She eyed the blue twilek speculatively and then shrugged, eeven if she wasn't an adult she'd made her choice, and well she herself wasn't big on formalities.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2008)

drothgery said:


> "You'd know better than I would. I saw a lightsaber on her belt. Something tells me she'll want in on Chief Selkin's Sabaac games within the week, though." He said. "If any such thing were happening aboard a Republic Navy starship, which of course it's not."




Zenith laughs at that and rubs the back of her neck self-consciously. "Yeah, course not. Anyway, Istara and I were at the Academy, but we didn't really socialize much. I think she actually graduated ahead of me, in fact."

She gives him a questioning look. "Anything you want to go over before I do post flight?"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 18, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "We''ll I'm new on the ship and I think it'd be a fine thing to find a game like that and make some friends chief, a really friendly thing indeed. Know anyone who can introduce me around to all the new friends I'd meet at such a friendly game?" the Corellian asks wide eyed and innocent.




"Well, if you were to show up at the petty officer's lounge at 2000 on Thursday, there might be something you'd be interested in going on there." The chief said. "I should warn you that most junior officers -- even Jedi -- tend to walk out with fewer credits than they came in with, though."

[sblock=OOC]Translate into standard Star Wars universe time units if necessary.
[/sblock] 



Shayuri said:


> Zenith laughs at that and rubs the back of her neck self-consciously. "Yeah, course not. Anyway, Istara and I were at the Academy, but we didn't really socialize much. I think she actually graduated ahead of me, in fact."
> 
> She gives him a questioning look. "Anything you want to go over before I do post flight?"




"Just the usual." He says, then notices the chief engineer and Rosa coming on to the hangar bay.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 19, 2008)

"You should know better than to say that to a pilot, especially a Corellian one.  As both a Corellian and a Pilot I just can't let a challenge like that go unanswered."  Istara replies, her eyes gleaming.  

"Is there anything else that a brand new lieutenant from the Corellian Navy should know when being assigned to this ship Chief?  Any traditions or such to be followed?"  she sincerely doubted that there were given the short eriod of time the crew had been together, but it was good to be seen to be playing ball and at least asking, and trying to fit in.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2008)

Not terribly eager to start the post-flight...a process she found rather tedious...Zenith follows his gaze to the two other people coming into the hangar. Chief engineer, oddly enough, and someone else. What was this, an inspection?

Then she caught sight of the bars on the other woman's uniforms, and it clicked with some of the talk she'd been hearing.

"Hey, is that the new officer?"


----------



## possum (Dec 21, 2008)

"Hello, everyone," Rosa says as she walks down to join the rest of the group.  "I'm Rosa Merridon."  She looks at the fighter craft for a second.  "How is everyone doing, here?" she asks.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "Hey, is that the new officer?"




"I can't think of anyone else who'd be on the ship sporting a Lt. Commander's insignia. So that's probably her." Lt. Gelian said.



possum said:


> "Hello, everyone," Rosa says as she walks down to join the rest of the group.  "I'm Rosa Merridon."  She looks at the fighter craft for a second.  "How is everyone doing, here?" she asks.




"I'm Lynial Gelian; commander of _Taelros_' fighter squadron. You're the new exec?" He asks, just to make sure. The pilot was a turquoise-skinned Twi'lek, and if Rosa had been pushing time-in-grade regulations, she would have thought he had blown right past them. Someone his age would typically still be flying, if he stayed in the Navy, but he'd be commanding a cruiser's squadron, or even a battleship's. Obviously there was a story there.

"We came in from maneuvers a bit ago to find the captain here explaining that my second had been snatched away at the last second, and the Corellians sent us over a replacement. I'm beginning to think the Jedi Academy had a bumper crop of pilots last year. She makes two just in my squadron." He said.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 22, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Is there anything else that a brand new lieutenant from the Corellian Navy should know when being assigned to this ship Chief?  Any traditions or such to be followed?"  she sincerely doubted that there were given the short eriod of time the crew had been together, but it was good to be seen to be playing ball and at least asking, and trying to fit in.




"Not as such," He says. "But this is the second _Taelros_, you know. They finally decided they weren't going to take the first one out of reserves and sent her to the breakers last year, which freed up the name. And while I never met Nikita Taelros, I can't imagine the Republic naming a ship after my wife's late big sister if she hadn't deserved it."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

possum said:


> "Hello, everyone," Rosa says as she walks down to join the rest of the group.  "I'm Rosa Merridon."  She looks at the fighter craft for a second.  "How is everyone doing, here?" she asks.




Zenith gives a snappy salute that contrasts with the lopsided smile that might be considered too informal for an officer greeting her superior for the first time.

"Zenith," she says, turning the salute into a sort of flip-wave gesture. "Folks call me Zee. I'm a pilot. Jedi too, sometimes."


----------



## possum (Dec 31, 2008)

"Good to see Jedi serving with us," Rosa remarks.  "Well, Zee.  Would you care to explain our fighter complement to me?  How are the fighters?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2009)

"Yeah, it's easy enough," Zenith agrees. She half turns to face the rest of the hangar and gestures with a wide sweep of her arm.

"Over there are the p-wings. Those are the heavy bombers which carry the heavy photon missiles used to attack the big capital ships. And over there are the e-wings. Now the e-wings have two purposes. They escort the p-wings in and try to pierce the enemy fighter screens, and they try to intercept enemy bombers that are coming in. So you have to balance the roles. Too many on offense, and you risk enemy bombers getting through. Too many on defense, and you lose your bombers before they can fire."

She looks back at Rosa. "Our fighters are a match for anything the Empire's put out yet. P-wings are big and clumsy, but pretty fast on a straight run and can take a hell of a beating. They also have good defensive weapons, so their escorts don't have to stay TOO close to them when engaging. The Imperial missile bombers are a lot less self-sufficient, which forces them to use more fighters on escort. It also makes their bombers a lot more vulnerable to fast 'spearhead' attacks, where you take a small wedge formation and just plunge right through the escorts to take on the bomber directly, then get the hell out before the fighters can react. Plus, every E-wing has a pretty good-sized load of torpedoes, which are perfect for taking out slow ships like bombers. Pretty much the only big problems we run into is where we're outnumbered by a large margin."

(OOC - Edit to reflect actual complement on the ship we're on. Sorry, for some reason I thought we were on a bigger one. *headconk*)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 2, 2009)

"And fortunately that doesn't happen anywhere near as often as it used to. Between our three fleets and the Corellians, we've got something over ten thousand fighters and four hundred capital ships in-system right now. Of course, it'll be down to just our twelve fighters and _Taelros_ if we get sent off somewhere on our own." The squadron commander added.

[sblock=OOC]
You're on a frigate; it's hard to consider 3 P-Wings and 9 E-Wings as more than one squadron.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 2, 2009)

"Of course, we can only hope that if we are out on our own, it's on a mission that won't lead to us being massively outnumbered by fighters," Rosa responds.  She walks throughout the hangar, continuing to look at the fighters, as well as the crew.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2009)

drothgery said:


> "Not as such," He says. "But this is the second _Taelros_, you know. They finally decided they weren't going to take the first one out of reserves and sent her to the breakers last year, which freed up the name. And while I never met Nikita Taelros, I can't imagine the Republic naming a ship after my wife's late big sister if she hadn't deserved it."




"Is there much...or really any continuity of crew between this Taelros and the previous one or are we pretty much all newbies."  Istara asked, making conversation.  She'd accomplished what she wanted and was ready to meet her squadron mates in the mess but they wouldn't have all finished their post flight yet, so it was time for the Corellian to kill some time.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 3, 2009)

possum said:


> "Of course, we can only hope that if we are out on our own, it's on a mission that won't lead to us being massively outnumbered by fighters," Rosa responds.  She walks throughout the hangar, continuing to look at the fighters, as well as the crew.




The other ten pilots, the P-Wing gunners, and the support staff for all twelve fighters seemed to have the same mix of species that the rest of the Republic Navy did; humans, Duros, and Twi'leks predominated, but there were a few others. One of the P-Wing pilots looked to be a Wookiee. Oddly, it seemed that nine of the twelve pilots were female (or at least looked that way at first glance to a human). One of them was in Corellian Navy uniform, not a Republic one.



Shalimar said:


> "Is there much...or really any continuity of crew between this Taelros and the previous one or are we pretty much all newbies."  Istara asked, making conversation.




"I think a few of the senior chiefs were spacers on the original. But the first Taelros was mothballed in reserve for five years; most of the officers here now hadn't been commisssioned when it went into reserve, and I'm sure neither the captain nor the squadron commander was on the old one. I don't know about the new exec." He said.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2009)

possum said:


> "Of course, we can only hope that if we are out on our own, it's on a mission that won't lead to us being massively outnumbered by fighters," Rosa responds.  She walks throughout the hangar, continuing to look at the fighters, as well as the crew.




Zenith shrugs with complacent smile. As she tags along for a moment.

"Well, since we do a fair amount of duty away from the fleet, it's bound to happen sooner or later."

Oddly, this idea does not seem to trouble her.

"We'll just have to find a way to deal with it. Anyway, I'd better get my post flight done, or I'll get _another_ demerit. Nice meeting you!"

With that she hurries off to get the report filed.


----------



## possum (Jan 6, 2009)

"Carry on, then," Rosa says to Zenith.  She walks around the hangar and introduces herself to anyone who has the time.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 7, 2009)

Over the next few days, you continued with the final preparations before _Taelros_ was completely ready to leave the Anaxes system. Storm drilled his gunnery crews, Saricia and her engineers worked the last kinks of out of the ship and said goodbye to the last of the Republic Engineering Corp personnel on board, and Lt. Gelian ran you through some exercises that Istara and Zenith weren't sure if they were challenging or a little bit crazy. Istara did better than Chief Selkin expected in her first night at the Sabaac table with the enlisted and officers that he'd invited her to, but not as well as she hoped; she pretty much broke even.

Rosa was probably run the most ragged though, as she tried to familiarize herself with the ship and the crew -- and she spent some time in conferences with Commander Cyn -- and once with Admiral Solo via holo -- learning exactly what the Navy expected them to do. In fact, she's dropped a few hints to Lt. Karan and Lt. Gelian -- nothing to compromise operational security, but perhaps enough to push their drills into better preparation for what the Republic expects to run into.

The captain would be briefing the senior officers and the three Jedi tomorrow, but for once Rosa managed to steal a few minutes in the officer's lounge to relax. It happened that Storm, Zenith, Istara, and Saricia were also off-duty.

OOC: Any PCs or officer NPCs can show up if you want to talk.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2009)

It seemed that over the few days, Storm and the new XO had always been busy on their duties and through highly unlikely circumstances hadn't had the fortune to meet yet. She propably knew that there was a third Jedi onboard though so it shouldn't come as a surprice for her as the Cathar walked in to the lounge, two lightsabers hanging from his belt. His appearance however might be startling. The creature looked like a predatory beast from some jungleworld with his long thick mane rising above his head and then flowing down his back. Sharp though short fangs were clearly visible as he talked to the officer walking besides him. Contrasting his bestial features was the fact that he was extremely well groomed and seemed to take almost obsessive mind in keeping his uniform examplary.

At the door he departed from his fellow and stepped inside.

[sblock=OOC]Don't worry about the unnamed officer I wrote here. Just someone to emphasis part of the story, and as mentioned didn't even come in.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2009)

Istara wasn't visibly in the officer's lounge when Storm entered, but there was someone in the E-Wing Sim pod in the corner of the room. The external screen affixed to the wall beside the pod showed a thickly populated asteroid field and a wing pair of incoming clutches in the background outside of the debris floated a Marauder cruiser and additional clutches on picket duty.

Staying in the shadows and cover created by the asteroids Istara tried to approach the pair of pirate fighters from above and to the left but the closer of the two pilots must have seen something as he re-angled himself towards her warning his wingmate. Apparently the Computer wasn't going to be going easy on her since the pair of ships reacted with a greater speed than the Jedi, firing off their Ion cannons as they approached into more reliable laser range, but both barrages missed the weaving E-wing thanks to the range.

Holding her laser fire until she could reliably hit, the Corellian woman bracketed the lead pirate with her torpedo system and then immediately pulled the trigger sending a single lance of burning blue towards the clutch, but the pilot proved too resourceful immediately going into a corkscrew that missile passed through the center of.

"Sith Spit!" Istara exclaims, frowning, she'd wanted to even the odds before things got too close. Then again the targeted clutch need to devote his attention to the Torpedo or I'd go through his ship like a needle through a bubble, it might give her enough time to destroy his partner while he tried to evade it.

Then the battle was truly joined, a clutch was a maneuverable craft, and the pilot was no slouch, but it just wasn't on par with a Jedi pilot. While the first clutch broke into evasive maneuvers, the second tried to loop up onto Istara's tail once the two craft had passed each other, but Istara had anticipated and feathered her throttle down and then up again to end up behind where the pirate thought she'd be. She saw a flash off to her right and assumed that her torpedo had struck an asteroid in the densely packed field.

A pair of laser bolts let Istara know her initial target had rejoined the fray, but they flashed through the intervening space between the pair of dog fighting ships harmlessly. For nearly 6 seconds the pair of star fighters jockey for position on each other before Istara comes up with a split second opportunity for a shot at the craft's belly.

The intervening space between the craft lit up in a fusillade of red laser fire, with a single streamer connecting and even piercing the shields, though it simply melted a bit of armor plating instead of doing any real damage.

To the observers it's clear that the pilot of the E-wing is just that good, outnumbered two to one, against craft more agile than hers with shields just as strong as hers, the pilot is more than holding her own as the duo of pirate craft aren't able to line up any shots on the E-wing as the Corellian pounds into the shields of the second clutch yet again with another barrage of blaster bolts.

All of a sudden like the pilot received a message the E-wing switched targets and sent a single triple blast at the pilot who had been pursuing her instead of the one she'd been pursuing. The full powered blast ripped through the ship's shields and cleanly bisected the craft before the fuel cells ignited, swallowing the target completely.

Perhaps spurred by the death of his comrade the second pilot redoubled his efforts keeping out of the corellian's sights for almost half a minute before another barrage of laser's chewed into the injured Clutch completely collapsing its shields and burning away at the fuselage. The Ugly doggedly attempted to keep on Istara's tail knowing it'd be destroyed easily as it fled, likely before it made it to the safety of its mother ship.

In a last ditch effort to survive the pilot pulled off a stunning array of maneuvers to end up on the E-wings tail, and let loose with its lasers in dual fire mode for the increased kill power. It sent the twin beams right up Istara's six, but for a last second side slip the E-wing could have been heavily damaged. It was the last shot the pilot would ever make as an end for end swap turn spun Istara 360 degrees while a single laser burst leapt out piercing the Clutch's cockpit and turned the craft into a cloud of flame.

Ultimately though, the simulator run hadn't been much of a challenge for the Jedi pilot. Yes the enemy had outnumbered her, and had pretty darn good ships for pirates, but with the force it just wasn't enough for them. Her eyes settle on the Marauder Corvette that had carried the clutches, and Istara grinned. Even if she lost which by the odds was incredibly likely, it was still going to be more of a challenge than the 2 clutches were.

"Hey, Vape, plot a hyper vector for me, would you? Start it over by the Marauder, I want to take a shot at it on my way out." The pilot says cheerfully, ignoring the mournful wail of her assigned R7 astromech. "Ok, time for some fun." she says, maxing out her ship's considerable speed, it was time to see what she could really do in this thing.

She started by setting her Proton Torpedoes to fire-linked knowing the considerable shields were going to be up at this point and she'd need the power of a dual shot to have a prayer of punching through. Next she painted the ship with her fire controls, waiting for a lock, but even further, waiting for the force to tell her it was the right time. Almost unconsciously she stroked the firing stud, and two missiles were away fired when she was just over two kilometers away from the capital ship.

The two blue streaks flashed towards the ship and impacted against the shields, but even the capital ship's shields couldn't absorb all of the damage and the force blistered and boiled armor plates on the ship's belly. At the extreme range the only response the corvette could make was with its turbo lasers, a good thing considering its tractor beams could draw her into its hangars...then again, the crew probably wouldn't expect to face a Jedi knight.

The Corvette's response of a pair of Turbo Laser batteries was close enough to make the otherwise brash pilot want to reconsider her plan, if it hadn't been for a last second juke her ship would have been hit dead on by the second blast and completely ceased to exist. Still, they had to have used up all their luck with that last shot, so Istara pressed her attack sending another pair of torpedoes at the ship, keeping out to 2 kilometers. Even as the second pair of Torpedoes struck the ship and again burst through the shields Istara realized it wasn't enough, she had 5 more salvos of torpedoes, and then a lone torpedo. She just wasn't doing enough damage, her lasers would never penetrate both the shields and armor, and at that point she wouldn't be able to hurt the thing at all. Sighing in frustration she closed on the hyper space route and jumped out of the system.

The external screen goes black in the lounge, and Istara climbs out of the simulator frowning. She heads over to the bar and orders some water and a shot of Corellian brandy. The brown haired Jedi throws back the brandy in one gulp and then starts to nurse the water.


----------



## possum (Jan 9, 2009)

Inside the lounge, Rosa stares vacantly at a datapad, the large amounts of caf that she had ingested hours ago now ending their effect.  Despite her initial entrance into the lounge to relax, it seems that she has completely failed in that mention.  She watches the others that are more able to set their minds at ease and envies them for a moment.

She orders another cup of caf and finally sets down her datapad, choosing to watch the latest HoloNews.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2009)

Storm looks around the room and notices the woman he hadn't seen before. Her rank insignia however made it quite clear who she was, and so the cathar decided to go over and introduce himself to Rosa. "Ma'am. You must be our new XO. It seems we haven't had the opportunity to meet yet. I am Lt. Storm, a Jedi and the Gunnery Officer of Taelros."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2009)

Istara is joined a moment later by Zenith, who seems to be as cheery as ever. She sips from her glass of wildly colorful liquid and asks, "Saw you in the sim over there. Seemed like you did pretty well! What did you think of it?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2009)

"It wasn't really a challenge.  Clutches are good fighters for uglies but they aren't really equal to E-wings, not as durable, and certainly not as good as Corellian fighters."

"It just got futile once the fighters were gone, I couldn't do enough damage to the Corvette.  Left them with millions of credits in repairs, but I didn't have enough punch to take them down with just one fighter  I'd have run out of torpedoes before they ran out of shields.  If it had been real I might have been able to use the force to send the asteroids at them or something, as it was though, it was just kinda frustrating."


----------



## possum (Jan 11, 2009)

"Lieutenant," Rosa says.  She offers her hand to the Jedi.  "Rosa Merridon," she adds, introducing herself.  "Anything I can help you with?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2009)

"Well," Zenith said consideringly. "I suppose if the mission objective was that the corvette HAD to be destroyed, and you were the only one left...what you'd have to do is punch a hole in its forward shields, then fly in full throttle with your remaining torpedoes armed and try to ram it someplace vital."

She shrugs.

"I was never all that good at simulators. My sensitivity doesn't pick up unless I'm actually in danger. I finally got to the point where I could get it to trigger in nonlethal exercises, but simulators are still just...too unreal."

"Where were you assigned before you came here?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2009)

"That wouldn't actually work I don't think, their shields would handle the impact most likely.  Besides, at that point the last remaining officer should probably scrub the mission and escape with as much personnel and equipment as can be salvaged.  Our respective governments have put hundreds of thousands of credits into training us as pilots, and we are flying craft worth at least 200,000 credits, and you can't begin to calculate what value a person's experience has, not to mention our Jedi training and abilities.  Its better to retreat and save the resources than to die for no benefit."

 "Besides, if I had really wanted to destroy it, I would have let myself be captured in its tractor beams and pulled into the ship's hangar.  Not something one can do in a simulation.  Once your close to being in the hangar you can shoot the place up, or if your a jedi who happens to have a bomb in your storage bay you can use the force to send the bomb out and it wont have to get through the shields and armor, its already inside.  Again, not something you can do in a sim." Istara answered, grinning ferally.

"Uhh...this is actually my first posting.  I was assigned here right out of my accelerated pilot school since it wouldn't be fair to put me under my mother's command."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 13, 2009)

Commander Cyn, Lt. Karan, Lt. Gellian, and some of the other senior officers joined you in the ship's main briefing room. This was where they would learn what the Republic wanted the newest additon to the 187th Frigate Squadron to do.

"Good morning everyone. Although it seems to be somewhat traditional in this squadron for the captain not to pass on his orders to the general crew until his ship is in hyperspace, I've decided to give you a few more minutes than that." He said. He clicked a switch, and a holo appeared.

It looked like a display of the Empress making a formal speach on Coruscant, a few strands of red hair entwined with the subletest hint of white peeking out from under the black robes she affected in every video of her that had ever made it out of the Empire. But that was not who the camera had been focused on.

The center of the holo was a member of Empress' entourage, a startlingly handsome young apparently human man who -- despite his silver hair -- could not have been much more than twenty years old, and looked closer to seventeen. And off to the side the looked to be another who could be his identical twin, and the clipped form of a third.

"We don't know who these fellows are, or even how many of them there are; there are at least three, but there could. As far as Naval Intellegince knows, they appeared out of nowhere shortly after Darth Giada claimed the Imperial throne. However, an operative on Coruscant has confirmed that some of them are Force sensitive." The three Jedi wondered who Padme had asked to perform that task; there wasn't a place more dangerous for Jedi than the Imperial capital.

"And we've recieved information that one of them was about to board an Imperial Nebulon-C frigate and depart for Ruusan. Our mission is to find out what he was after, and stop them."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2009)

I can see now why the Command has decided to assign so many Jedi on a single ship. Storm muses quietly before speaking up. This enemy is not to be taken lightly, but might prove to be useful prisoner. I assume we are to capture him alive if at all possible?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 13, 2009)

"Yes." He said. "And normally we'd leave any groundside or boarding operations to our Marine contingent, but given the probable abilities of the enemy, I'll have to ask you, Lt. Starglow, or Lt. Khambatta -- or possibly all three of you -- to accompany any such action."


----------



## possum (Jan 13, 2009)

"I expect we'll see some resistance above and on Ruusan, then," Rosa says.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2009)

Zenith nods thoughtfully.

"It's too bad we don't know more about their training. Still, until we do know, and until we've seen how strong they are, it's probably a good idea for us to all go and to stick together. They taught us at the Academy that the Sith are merciless with the weak...which means that any Sith we meet will probably be pretty strong."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 13, 2009)

possum said:


> "I expect we'll see some resistance above and on Ruusan, then," Rosa says.




"That's likely. And we don't have good data on how the Nebulon-C Frigate differs from the Nebulon-B yet. Naval Intelligence says its the Imperials first try at a proton missile frigate, but it's built on pretty much the same platform as the Nebulon-B. We don't know exactly what that means just yet." Commander Cyn said.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2009)

"I'm a pilot, not an soldier sir, but I guess that'll just make it more interesting."  Istara says with a sigh.

"Do we have any idea on whether the Nebulon C will have any support ships with it, or if there are any Imperial ships already stationed at Ruusan?" the Corellian asked.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 13, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> "Do we have any idea on whether the Nebulon C will have any support ships with it, or if there are any Imperial ships already stationed at Ruusan?" the Corellian asked.





"Neither we nor the Imperials claim the system, not surprising since the disaster there just before Darth Pauran's rise to power, so definitely no fixed assets in place. Our information says it should be just the frigate and its fighter wing -- our operations research people say they should have dumped one of the Nebulon B's two fighter squadrons for missile storage if they made the most efficient design choice -- that's what we did with the _Sacheen_ class -- but we can't guarantee that. We'll have to come up with a new plan if they have more than that -- the Republic's long past the days when we had to take on Star Destroyers with frigates."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2009)

"When we go after this guy will we have the ship marines with us to counter whatever storm trooper presence he may have with him or will it just be the three of us?  I don't mind long odds, but I'd rather have a few cards hidden up my sleeve before sitting down at the saabac table sir."

"If we want to capture a force user, especially one that might use a lightsaber our options are going to be rather limited since he'll just deflect stun bolts, and I'd not fancy my chances of smacking him with a stun baton while he's holding a lightsaber...I'd like to talk with the chief engineer, see if we can't come up with something that could take him by surprise. Will there be time for that?"


----------



## drothgery (Jan 14, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> "When we go after this guy will we have the ship marines with us to counter whatever storm trooper presence he may have with him or will it just be the three of us?  I don't mind long odds, but I'd rather have a few cards hidden up my sleeve before sitting down at the saabac table sir."





"That will depend on what he's got on the ground. I'll certainly send at least a platoon of Marines with you; if it looks like he's got Stormtroopers out in force, we may end up using our entire Marine company with the fighter wing flying close air support."



Shalimar said:


> "If we want to capture a force user, especially one that might use a lightsaber our options are going to be rather limited since he'll just deflect stun bolts, and I'd not fancy my chances of smacking him with a stun baton while he's holding a lightsaber...I'd like to talk with the chief engineer, see if we can't come up with something that could take him by surprise. Will there be time for that?"




"If she can work quickly. It shouldn't take us all that long to get there."


----------



## possum (Jan 14, 2009)

"How old is this information?" Rosa asks.  "And should they have arrived on the planet before us?"


----------



## drothgery (Jan 14, 2009)

possum said:


> "How old is this information?" Rosa asks.  "And should they have arrived on the planet before us?"




"Only a few days, for the info from Coruscant. It's been months since anything official from the Navy or the Jedi has been to Ruusan, so I can't be 100% sure there won't be other Imperials beyond the ones we're going after there." He says. "They'll probably be ahead of us, but not by much; we should have a faster hyperdrive than an Imperial frigate."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2009)

"This'll leave the ship's squadron pretty short handed if they have to fight against a dozen interceptors, or more advanced fighters.  A dozen against seven is pretty rough without the seven having to defend other craft."

"It might be better if we take their fighters out before we send down the marines, and Zenith and I can cover the landings."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 14, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> "This'll leave the ship's squadron pretty short handed if they have to fight against a dozen interceptors, or more advanced fighters.  A dozen against seven is pretty rough without the seven having to defend other craft."
> 
> "It might be better if we take their fighters out before we send down the marines, and Zenith and I can cover the landings."




"I won't dispatch the fighter contingent to ground support unless the Imperials have done the same thing, or we've already dealt with their fighters. We're going to be making a lot of this up as we go along." He says.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2009)

drothgery said:


> "I won't dispatch the fighter contingent to ground support unless the Imperials have done the same thing, or we've already dealt with their fighters. We're going to be making a lot of this up as we go along." He says.




"I meant that our squadrons are short handed in comparision to imperial squadrons given that we only have 9 fighters and the other three are bombers.  With Zenith and I on a ground mission thats down to seven fighters against a whole squadron of Tie Interceptors, or Advanced models, almost 2-1 odds."  Istara explains, trying to clarify.

"I was asking if Zenith and I shouldn't use our fighters instead of going down in the shuttle so we are closer to being with the rest of the Squadron if needed."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2009)

"We could start out in fighters, then join the ground forces once we've established space superiority," Zenith suggests mildly.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 15, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> "I was asking if Zenith and I shouldn't use our fighters instead of going down in the shuttle so we are closer to being with the rest of the Squadron if needed."




"I suppose I wasn't sufficiently clear. Lt. Khambatta is correct; I have no intention of pulling you two from your fighters -- or Lt. Storm from his gunnery grew, for that matter -- until the situation in space is such that we can do it."


----------



## possum (Jan 15, 2009)

"What's our main tactical advantage going into this mission?" Rosa asks.  "How do we know that the Empire isn't leading us into a trap?"


----------



## drothgery (Jan 16, 2009)

possum said:


> "What's our main tactical advantage going into this mission?" Rosa asks.  "How do we know that the Empire isn't leading us into a trap?"




"Unless the Empire's pulled off a few feats of engineering that our technical people are convinced are impossible for them, we should have a Nebulon C outgunned, especially when the bombers are added into the mix, despite being smaller and faster. My understanding is that the source for our information has been reliable in the past, and we've confirmed most of it through multiple channels, but of course operational details on intelligence work aren't passed on to field commanders. So there's only one real way to know the Empire's not leading us into a trap -- at least, unless our Jedi have more talent with farseeing than I thought."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2009)

"Sorry, no surprises from me.  Master Solo always yelled at me for being too focused on the here and now."  Istara said with a shrug.  She wasn't too bothered by her apparent failing.

"What I was thinking of for our surpise for our force user was strapping some drids with vests full of stun gernades.  Have them run up to the guy and set them off.  Its not like droids would even feel the grenades, and with a half dozen gernades it should be enough to put him out, shake him up at the very least.  Use more of the same for guards.  It might do him much good to keep getting hit with stun blasts, but its preferable to having him get away."

"I don't believe it would be all that hard to find stun gernades or a vest, all that would be needed would be for the engineers to rig the grenades to all go off at once."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2009)

Storm has been slouched on his usual manner at his seat, listening to the conversation. I foresee no trap but my connection to the Force is not great. However, we are talking about a possible Sith here, and they are always too easy to underestimate. As for grenades, I have few on my combatgear. But if he is a Sith, what we really need to worry about is why is he going there. The Empress wouldn't send him to a tactically worthless planet unless there was something to find. Whatever it is, we need to prevent her from getting it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2009)

"Well, there's one sure way to find out," Zenith notes cheerfully. "We go down, and we ask 'hey, what are you doing down here?' Then we'll repeat it, only less politely, after we've defeated him...or her."

"Point being, we'll never figure it out from up here. We've got to mop up the fighters and the frigate, then get down there and see what's going on."


----------



## possum (Jan 18, 2009)

"When do we depart for Ruusan?" Rosa asks.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 19, 2009)

possum said:


> "When do we depart for Ruusan?" Rosa asks.




"We'll be departing as soon as this conference is over." He says.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 21, 2009)

With no further questions, the Captain ends the briefing. Within minutes, _Taelros _is on its way to the edge of the system and away from the main body of 3rd Fleet. Within hours, the ship is in hyperspace.

Rosa ran through the numbers in her head. A little over three days to Ruusan, with _Taelros_' fast x0.9 hyperdrive. It would take a Nebulon-B frigate a week to make the same trip. It was likely the Imperials had upgraded the hyperdrives in the Nebulon-C, but no one really knew by how much.

OOC: I'm using RCR travel times for a core-worlds to mid-rim trip. Although Saga core travel at the speed of plot is fine most of the time, it's not great when you're racing someone else.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2009)

Three days later, _Taelros_ left hypserspace, this time in the Ruusan system.

A sensor tech looked up from his board seconds later. "I'm showing one major hypertrail in the last week. Probably no more than a day old. And the only thing in-system larger than a tramp freighter seems to be a frigate-range craft in orbit of the planet. Looks Imperial, but doesn't match the signature of anything known. I'll bet that's our _Nebulon-C_, though we'll have to get a lot closer to be sure."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2009)

"They got here ahead of us," Zenith comments, grudgingly impressed.

"I guess they didn't skimp on the hyperdrive. Would they have detected us yet, or do we have a chance at taking them by surprise?"


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "They got here ahead of us," Zenith comments, grudgingly impressed.
> 
> "I guess they didn't skimp on the hyperdrive. Would they have detected us yet, or do we have a chance at taking them by surprise?"




"It's just barely possible that they stuck with the x2 hyperdrive from the _Nebulon-B_, if they left four or five days before we did. I don't they did, though." The sensor tech chimes in. "They'll probably spot us pretty soon; it's hard to hide a capital ship, especially since we're heading to the planet they're orbiting."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2009)

"Indeed" Storm only replies to Zenith's first comment, yet showing no emotianal responce of impressiveness. He switches his comm to the gunnery-frequency and starts preparing their fight. "We are heading to fire. Ready all stations and load missiles." He is still issuing orders as he heads to one of the stations, to take control of it himself.

[sblock=OOC]Heh... I'm getting Tuvok feeling from Storm. He might have emotions... maybe... But he sure as hell isn't going to let them show [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2009)

*OOC:*


Where exactly are we?  I'd assume that the Pilots would all be in their fighters already, or at least in that process given that we are jumping in to what could quite possibly be a trap. 







"Well it could be worse, this could have been just a wild goose chase.  Now we get to actually earn our pay."  Istara joked.  

"Sir, are we going to be launching now or will we be holding off?" the Corellian asks her wingmate, the squadron commander.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Where exactly are we?  I'd assume that the Pilots would all be in their fighters already, or at least in that process given that we are jumping in to what could quite possibly be a trap.




OOC: Yeah, jumping into a possible hostile situation, you're at full combat readiness when you leave hyperspace, so assume this is normal when you're jumping into trouble. Istara, Zennith, and the fighter pilots (and the P-wing gunners) are in their fighters and ready to launch. Storm, Rosa, Lt. Koran's assistant tactical officer, and a few others are in Auxillery Control. Commander Cyn, Lt. Koran, Storm's assistant gunnery officer, and some others are on the bridge. Lt. Targon is in engineering.



Shalimar said:


> "Sir, are we going to be launching now or will we be holding off?" the Corellian asks her wingmate, the squadron commander.





"As much as I'd like to get out there right away, I'd bet the captain will have us hold off until we pick up enemy fighters. If the Imperials want to get in a long-range missile duel with us, I'd wager he's inclined to let them." The Twi'lek wing commander answers.


----------



## possum (Jan 22, 2009)

Rosa stands ready in the aux control room, monitoring all the information feeds coming in.  _One hypertrail, _ she thinks, _At least it's not a whole fleet..._

"What do they want on this planet?" she wonders outloud.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 22, 2009)

"If it comes to a fight, I'd rather have all of us launched and away then have some of us still trying to launch when the enemy fighters start attacking." Istara commented on the Squad channel.  She tried to sink herself into a trance so that she could stop wasting energy being anxious, but trances were never really her thing.

"Vape, how are we doing...are we ready to launch?  All system's go?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2009)

possum said:


> "What do they want on this planet?" she wonders outloud.




[sblock=Knowledge(galactic lore) check - DC 25 for non-Jedi/20 for Jedi; Rosa succeeds!]
There was an incident involving some sort of Jedi artifact, the Miraluka who would become Darth Pauran, and a little-known man named Kyle Kattarn (sp?) on Ruusan shortly before Darth Pauran's rise to power. It ended with Kattarn dead, the artifact destroyed, and Darth Pauran abandoning whatever he had been after there.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 24, 2009)

[sblock]When you mentioned Miraluka Sith lord, the first name to pop in my head was Jerec.  Looks like I may have been right.[/sblock]

Rosa notes her recollection and keeps it to herself for the moment.  She'd make sure to ask the Jedi of the group about what type of "artifact" could possibly be on the planet and why, when she had the chance.  For now, however, she intently watches for any further change in the potentially hostile situation.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
It's probably worth noting that I haven't played the games or read the books where the Jerec / Kyle Kattarn / Valley of the Jedi storyline appears. I've just read some Wookieepedia articles. Things obviously played out differently here (Kyle died, Jerec lived, but the Valley was destroyed).
[/sblock]

"Enemy fighters coming into extreme sesnor range. I can't get a fix on the type yet, but they're dogfighters, not bombers." The sensor tech says.

OOC: They're ~80 squares at starship scale away. The enemy frigate (being somewhat easier to pick up on sensors) is ~100 squares away. Proton missile range is 50% greater than turbolaser range; point blank 0-6 sq/ short 7-15 sq/ medium 16-30 sq/ long 31-60 sq.

"Launch fighters." Commander Cyn orders.

Initiative:

Imperial Fighters - 23
Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
Zenith (E3) - 19
Istara (E2) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
_Taelros_ (including Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia) - 8
Imperial Frigate - 6

OOC: The Imperial fighters completed their action, a full move in the direction of _Taelros_.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2009)

"This is E2, 3 Green, Shields at full.  Launching."  Istara calls out, and then move her ship forward toward the closing enemy Squadron.

Instead of sprinting out ahead before the rest of the squadron could leave the Hangar, Istara weaves up and down, and corkscrews sacrificing speed for time for the rest of the Squadron to come together.

"Vape bring me up the Leading Fighter in my targeting computer...And tell me what we're looking at out here, what models of fighters?"









*OOC:*



Move Action: Move 6 spaces towards the enemy
Swift Action: Raise Shields
Standard Action: Total Defense (+10 to Reflex Defense > 29)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sarcia had mostly run battle drills with her engineering crew while they were in hyperspace so that all would be on their toes when battle was eminent. "Everyone! Battle stations! Stay alert! Report status!" Once all was ready she reported that engineering was ready for battle.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 28, 2009)

Storm will take one of missile stations himself and readies for them to get into range. "Inform me as we get targeting lock. Everyone, be ready to shoot at captain's command."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Storm will take one of missile stations himself and readies for them to get into range. "Inform me as we get targeting lock. Everyone, be ready to shoot at captain's command."




OOC: You can choose to fire one weapon, or one weapon battery, using your modifiers; everything else will be fired as per a generic skilled crewman (unless another PC takes a hand). Also, it's your call if you want to break up weapon batteries to get more shots at a lower chance to hit.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2009)

Zenith grinned and felt a shiver of anticipation run up her spine as the whine of the engine cycled up and up, and the hull of the E-wing shook around her. She imagined it being eager to be let off its leash, like a _kravjek_ with the scent of prey.

"This is E 3," she reported, "all systems check out and ready to launch."

The clearance confirmation flashed on the bottom corner of her HUD, and the Jedi pilot released the clamps and allowed the powerful fighter to roar out into space!

(Actions: Move out of ship towards enemy in formation with allied fighters. Shields up.)


----------



## possum (Jan 29, 2009)

Rosa keeps a close eye on the holographic representation of the battle in front her, watching as the pilots on their frigate rush towards the oncoming TIES.  "May the Force be with you," she says in a whispered prayer.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2009)

Initiative:

Imperial Fighters - 23
Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
Zenith (E3) - 19
Istara (E2) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
Taelros (including Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia) - 8
Imperial Frigate - 6

---

Lt. Gellian, Zenith, Istara, and the rest of Taelros' fighter wing fly out of the frigate's hanger, raising their shields and closing on the enemy. Though slower, the bomber wing trails behind them. Istara is the first to refine the data from her fighter's sensors and recognize the enemy fighters not as the Imperials typical TIE Interceptors, but the TIE Advanced figthers that have become more and more prominent in the Imperial order of battle over the last decade.

Not yet in missile range, Captain Cyn has the frigate follow. Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia prepare for the upcoming engagement, ordering their subordinates to their proper stations.

And the Imperials move in turn, closing.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2009)

"This is E2, I mark 12 brights. I repeat the enemy is flying a dozen advanced model ties."  Istara relays once Vape had resolved the data.

"Stay loose, out here.  Boss...are we goning to hit them with Torpedo's to close up the numbers before we get into blaster range, or are we going for something else?"









*OOC:*



Move Action: Move 6 spaces towards the enemy
Standard Action: Total Defense (+10 to Reflex Defense > 29)
Swift: Switch to Torpedoes


----------



## possum (Feb 9, 2009)

_Use blasters, we may need those missiles when we go against the frigate,_ Rosa thinks as she hears Istara's questions, knowing that--at the moment--it isn't her call to make.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2009)

Initiative:

Imperial Fighters - 23
Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
Zenith (E3) - 19
Istara (E2) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
Taelros (including Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia) - 8
Imperial Frigate - 6

* * * * * * *

"That's what we've got them for, j.g." Lt. Gellian said, as the two squadrons of fighters continued to close on each other, with Taelros' bombers trailing behind its fighters, and the capital ships closing in as well.

Twenty-four seconds later, the TIE Advanced fighters crossed into extreme proton torpedo range.

A torpedo shot out from the squadron commander's E-Wing, damaging the lead TIE.

[sblock=GM damage tracker; DO NOT LOOK]
TA1 - HP 58 SR 15 (destroyed by Istara)

E1 - down 1 torpedo
E2 - down 2 torpedoes
[/sblock]

* * * * * *

Notes: 
1. The numbers above each spot are the actual position from start, in squares.
2. Once the range gets a bit lower, I'll zoom in to a one cell / one square view


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2009)

"Ok Vape, help me out with acquiring a lock."  Istara told her astromech, lining up the targeting recticle on an enemy fighter, she waited until the droid had refined the data as much as it could before pulling the trigger.

[Vape:  Standard Action (Aid Attack roll DC 10 Computer Use, Use computer +13)
Swift 1: Aim
Swift 2: Aim
Standard Action:  Attack Run (+2 attack/-2 defense)
Proton Torpedo Attack(fire linked):  1d20+13-10; 10d10 x2 damage]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 14, 2009)

The pair of torpedoes from Istara's fighter follow on behind Lt. Gellian's shot at the lead fighter, and it explodes in a cloud of debris.

[sblock=OOC]
You didn't say whether you were firing at the same target as he was or a different one.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 18, 2009)

Rosa watches as one TIE disappears from the sensor board.  Good shot, she thinks as she continues to monitor the battle.  "How long until we get into effective range?" she asks.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 18, 2009)

"About eighteen seconds, ma'am." Lt. Karan's deputy chimed in from her tactical station in AuxCon. "About twelve for the P-Wings."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, the other 11 Imperial fighters were flying much more defensively than the lead fighter, and Zenith's torpedoes harmlessly shot by the next one in line.

The rest of the squadron elected to fire off only a single torpedo from this range, and all were ineffective.

Tensions grew as the fighters grew ever-closer.






Still probing at the TIE Advanced's defenses, the wing commander fired another shot as the Imperial closed to medium torpedo range. Unfortunately, it went wide.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2009)

"So who gets the Kill Leader?" Istara asked the Lt., slewing slightly to port to line up on a second target.  

"Vape, work with me, refine the numbers for me." the Corellian instructed the little droid.  She kept the brackets on the fighter until her astromech gave a little whistle to indicate the lock.  A trigger pull sent another pair of torpedoes lancing out at the tie formation.


[Vape: Standard Action (Aid Attack roll DC 10 Computer Use, Use computer +13)
Swift 1: Aim
Swift 2: Aim
Standard Action: Attack Run (+2 attack/-2 defense)
Proton Torpedo Attack(fire linked): 1d20+13-5; 10d10 x2 damage]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2009)

Zenith poked her tongue out between her teeth as she jockeyed the sensitive E-wing a bit to line up the targeting reticules on another TIE.

"Lets try that again," she instructs her astromech, though it still feels weird to her to be talking to a machine as if it was alive. "Take your time with it."

A moment later the targeting data updates, and she squeezes off a pair of torpedoes.

"Come on...come on..." she urges the little glowing warheads as they streak off...

(Astromech: Standard Action (Aid Attack roll DC 10 Computer Use, Use computer +13)
Swift 1: Aim
Swift 2: Aim
Standard Action: Attack Run (+2 attack/-2 defense)

(My thanks to Shalimar for working this out.  )
Proton Torpedo Attack(fire linked): 1d20+13-5; 10d10 x2 damage]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 24, 2009)

OOC: Small bit of nitpickery - after looking over the E-Wing again, it looks like an E-Wing with an R7 astromech (which you all have) always gets a +2 equipment bonus to hit, and I'm ruling that an astromech can't grant this bonus and aid another at the same time.

Unfortunately, none of the torpedoes that missed initially were able to come around and hit with their second approach, and Istara's second shot went wide as well.

The pair of missiles Zenith fired, though, were right on target, and a second TIE Advanced went up in smoke.

Four of the other E-Wings also missed, but the last two combined to take out a third TIE (nine remain).

OOC: The P-Wings are now in extreme proton missile range. Rosa/Storm - if you want, you can combine the 3 P-Wings into a fighter wing, and call out their shot.


----------



## possum (Feb 24, 2009)

"Esk force," Rosa says as she watches the P-wings enter range.  "This is the XO, lock onto the enemy frigate and fire at my command."

She watches the holographic battle in front of her, and sees three TIEs disappear as they are destroyed by the other fighters.  She waits a second longer, allowing for all of the P-wing fighters to get an appropriate missile lock.

"Fire."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC: I don't think I made it clear in my last post that it's supposed to be a new round before the P-Wings are in range...

Imperial Fighters - 23
Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
Zenith (E3) - 19
Istara (E2) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
Taelros (including Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia) - 8
Imperial Frigate - 6

The remaining 9 Imperials cautiously press ahead, reaching the edge of their blaster cannon range, but flying defensively at extreme range, none can score a hit.

Lt. Gellian fires off a pair of torpedoes, destroying a fourth TIE, then backs off, electing to keep the Imperials at long range.

Zoom out





Close-up of fighters...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2009)

Unlike her wing leader who was pulling back to presumably run interference for the bombers on whatever came through, Istara's ship darted forward.  "Hit them while their still distracted and trying to dodge the torpedoes."









*OOC:*


 fighting defensively is a Standard Action, so unless a ship has a gunner, or the pilot has some other way to gain extra actions they cannot make attacks.

Move Action: move forward 6 squares [42]
Standard Action: Attack +9 (4+3+2+2-2(short)) Heavy Triple Blasters(6d10x2) against A6








*OOC:*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2009)

Zenith, taken aback by Istara's aggressiveness, radios, "I'm not going to let her go in alone. Give them more torps to worry about and I'll try to keep those TIEs off her back!"

She throttles up and lets out a whoop as her ship surges forward, replacing torpedo fire with green bolts of energy!

Move Action: move forward 6 squares [42]
Standard Action: Attack +9 (4+3+2+2-2(short)) Heavy Triple Blasters(6d10x2) against A5


----------



## possum (Mar 2, 2009)

Add a +1 to that when you can.

"All pilots, concentrate on your targets.  Defend the bombers.  Bombers, when you get in range, fire," she adds.  "You all can do it."

Activating Born Leader.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 2, 2009)

[sblock=damage log]
A5 - 64 HP, SR 15
A6 - 52 HP, SR 15
A7 - 66 HP, SR 15
Nebulon-C - 737 HP, SR 95

[/sblock]

Istara and Zenith closed to blaster range with the Imperial fighters, as the exec's orders came across the comm. The two Jedi hit their targets, weaking their shields and doing visible damage. The rest of the Republic's E-Wing wing closed with them, leaving the wing commander as a trailer, but their gunnery did not fare quite as well; only one scored on its counterpart.

On Rosa's mark, the three P-Wing bombers launched their proton missiles, and the three fired as one at the Imperial's new frigate. It was only with concentrated fire that the light proton missiles that could be mounted on a starfighter could break through a capital ship's shields at all, but they did some minor damage, slightly weakening the frigate's shields and showing some minor scoring on the ship's hull.

Math: BAB +2 +5 (P-Wing Int) +1 (Born Leader) +4 (+2 for 2nd, 3rd bomber) -10 long range = +2 to hit; did one extra die of damage for beating target ref by 3-5 (since a fighter group acts like a weapon battery)

And the two frigates moved still-closer to each other. Very soon they would be able to fire capital-ship range proton missiles at each other.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 2, 2009)

Storm listened to the repots coming in from his crew and relayed the information Rosa and Cmdr Cyn. "Missile stations ready to fire at your command sir. Cannons at hold." He turns back to the gunnery frequency to give last orders. "Everyone, wait for lock on confirm before firing. Don't go wasting those shots."

All the time, there is no emotion in his words. Only the cool professionalism.

[sblock=OOC]I felt the need to post something eventhough there's nothing to do for Storm just yet.
The orders meant basically that the crew should take the two aim actions before firing.
How were the missile batteries formed again?[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Mar 5, 2009)

Imperial Fighters - 23
Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
Zenith (E3) - 19
Istara (E2) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
Taelros (including Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia) - 8
Imperial Frigate - 6

The Imperials try to concentrate their fire, pairing off against E2, E4, E6, and E8. One attack just barely misses, and then Zenith's Force-guided reflexes allow her to spin her E-Wing out of the way of an attack that would have hit a lesser pilot (OOC: I used your Vehicular Combat feat to negate the attack). The pilots of the next pair of Imperial fighters didn't come as close to hitting E4, nor did the pair attacking E6, but one of the fighters attacking E8 did get a shot in.

Then the Imperials tried to blow past the E-Wings to get to the bombers. (OOC: Zenith, Istara -- you can take an AoO to iniate a dogfight with A5 and A6; the other E-Wings are declining to dogfight in order to make the math easier, just taking standard AoOs). All of them save one were hit on the flyby; E9 had a nearly perfect shot, and the TIE Advanced trying to fly past him went up in a fireball (critical hits on TIEs are kind of nasty).

[sblock=damage tracker]
A5 - 64 HP, SR 15
A6 - 52 HP, SR 15
A7 - 47 HP, SR 10
A8 - 58 HP, SR 15
A9 - 64 HP, SR 15
A10 - 42 HP, SR 15
A11 - undamaged
A12 - destroyed

Nebulon-C - 737 HP, SR 95
E8 - 127 HP, SR 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2009)

(Dogfight as an OA: Pilot +18

*My action depends on whether or not the dogfight OA was successful*
*Standard Action:* Dogfight Pilot +18
Attack 1d20+12(PBS), Damage =(6d10+3)x2

If OA was not successful - 
*Move Action:* Move to 1 square behind the tie
*Standard Action:* Attack 1d20+12(PBS), Damage =(6d10+3)x2)


----------



## drothgery (Mar 5, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> (Dogfight as an OA: Pilot +18
> 
> *My action depends on whether or not the dogfight OA was successful*
> *Standard Action:* Dogfight Pilot +18
> ...




Dogfight failed (the odds were somewhat in your favor, but you rolled a 2 on the die, and the Imperial a 16 ...).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2009)

Zenith pulls out of the sudden evasive roll she tucked into to avoid an oncoming TIE's attack, and swoops down at A5 as it tries to get past her. "Uh uh, not so fast," she reprimands its icon on her display. "Don't be bad now..."

She settled in behind it, trying to get it into a dogfight.

(Dogfight as AoO. Base pilot skill is +15. If that fails, just a regular attack then, +12 to hit for the usual triple blaster damage.)


----------



## drothgery (Mar 9, 2009)

Imperial Fighters - 23
Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
Zenith (E2) - 19
Istara (E3) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
*Taelros (including Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia) - 8
Imperial Frigate - 6


Istara tried to force the Imperial pilot opposite her into a dogfight, but she guessed wrong about how he would try to evade her, and flew right by. Zenith, though, managed to force the issue, E-Wing facing off against TIE Advanced.

Changing direction again, the wing commander closed range with the Imperial fighters, and took a shot at A7. The triple blaster cannons cut through the TIE Advanced's already-weakened shields, and the fighter went up in a fireball.

Istara closed on the Imperial that had evaded her, and there was no evading her fire at this range. A6 was destroyed as well.

Wrapped up in a dogfight, Zenith outmanuevered the Imperial and found her opening, and fired. She didn't get quite as clean of a shot as Istara or the wing commander, so the TIE was still flying. It was badly damaged, though.

E4 and E5 both hit A8, closing in behind the fighter, but by some miracle it was still in functional. Its shields were barely there, panels blown off, and gas was leaking out of the fighter, but it pressed on.

E6 closed behind A9, and left the Imperial in little better shape than the fighter E4 and E5 had ganged up on.

A10 managed to avoid E7's fire, quickly spinning his fighter our of the way (used Vehicular combat to negate a hit that barely hit).

A11 avoided E8's shot much like A10 did, but unlike A10, the Imperial had to face E9's fire as well. She didn't miss.

P2 and P3's blaster gunners took shots at the Imperials at extreme range, but they were too far away to have much accuracy, and they didn't.

Next up: (stations are only suggestions)
Rosa/P-Wing proton missiles as a fighter group
Storm/Taelros' proton missiles (will need to delay for the frigate to be in long range)
Wes/Taelros' turbolasers (A8 is in medium turbolaser range, A9-A11 are in long turbolaser range)







[sblock=damage tracker]
A5 destroyed
A6 28 HP, SR 10
A7 destroyed
A8 3 HP, SR 5, -1 on the condition track
A9 19 HP, SR 10, -1 on the condition track
A10 42 HP, SR 15, -1 on the condition track
A11 48 HP, SR 15, -1 on the condition track
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 9, 2009)

Rosa looks at her tactical map.  "Keep up the good work, keep firing on that frigate while it's in range."


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2009)

Sgt. Colton, you have the turrets. Storm relegates the command of the cannons to his best shooter. He waits for the frigate to move into range and issues last orders for his crew. Station two, synchronize your targeting computer to mine. Stations three and four, fire at will. Then he waits patiently untill he has lock on, and fires...

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to divide them up to the way we discussed in the OOC. Storm will fire with one aid, and two of the stations will fire separetely. And all have standing orders to use the two aim actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 11, 2009)

"Yes sir, Ell Tee," says Colton once Lt. Storm turns the turbolaser batteries over to him. "You heard the boss, follow my lead gents."

"Three, Four, and Five, drop suppressive fire on the leeward edge of the fighter wings," orders Colton. "Two, tie into my system, we're firing on the nearest wing." After a slight pause, Colton adds, "Remember, slow is accurate, accurate is effective, and effective is fast. Take your time."

[sblock=OOC]Wes is aiding another, by tying in with the second battery and firing on A8, while the third, fourth, and fifth are firing, respectively, on A9, A10, and A11 with suppressive fire, pg. 151

Wes base for ranged combat is +6.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Mar 12, 2009)

The three extreme-range proton missiles from the P-Wings were less accurate this time, failing in their first pass at the Imperial frigate.

The Imperial frigate fired as soon as it reached extreme missile range, but the two-missile battery didn't have much accuracy at that range.

Three of the four missiles fired in response were just as inaccurate. The fourth, though, slipped by the frigates missile defesne and struck just about perfectly (critical hit, though the damage roll was low).

Wes directed _Taelros'_ turbolasers at the Imperial fighters, but he knew quite well that he was just trying to distract them; firing at a starfighter at long range was an almost impossible task, and he did not accomplish it.

[sblock=damage tracker]
A1-A5, A7, A12 destroyed
A6 28 HP, SR 10
A8 3 HP, SR 5, -1 on the condition track
A9 19 HP, SR 10, -1 on the condition track
A10 42 HP, SR 15, -1 on the condition track
A11 48 HP, SR 15, -1 on the condition track

Nebulon-C - 467 HP, SR 90

E8 - 127 HP, SR 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2009)

Zenith grins as her target jinks around, trying to shake her off its tail. Once she was done with this, she could jet after the others and help polish off whatever had gotten by before the bombers could take damage.

If he'd just hold still for a second so she could get him in her sights...

(Continuing to dogfight!)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 13, 2009)

(The map shows E3 dogfighting A6, but you also posted that A6 was destroyed, and that it was Zenith engaged in the dogfight (Istara E3).  If Istara isn't in a dog fight, she'll move to 9S and attack Tie A8.

Standard Action:  +12(PBS), (6d6+3)x2 damage

Otherwise she'll take the dogfight action and attack the opponent if she is already engaged in a dog fight.)


----------



## drothgery (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: At some point I mixed up Istara and Zenith. But Zenith is a dogfight, and Istara isn't.

No updates tonight. Between my tabletop D&D game, and coming home to find my Orange were in a six-overtime game with UConn that was still going on when I got back....


----------



## drothgery (Mar 15, 2009)

Imperial Fighters - 23
Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
Zenith (*E3*) - 19
Istara (*E2*) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
*Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
Imperial Frigate - 6
Taelros (including Rosa, Storm, Wes, and Sarcia) - (delayed to go after Imperials)

A6's piloting would have been good enough to break out of the dogfight against many pilots. Zenith's Force-aided reflexes, though, were enough to keep the Imperial fighter from joining its fellows.

The remaining four Imperial fighters concentrated their fire on P3, one missing wildly and one missing due to range more than anything, but two barrages of laser fire hit the toughest fighter craft in the Republic's fleet. P3's shields were seriously weakened, but it looked like the bomber only took minor damage.

The wing commander slipped his E-Wing behind A9, and then his blaster turned the TIE Advanced into a useless ball of wreckage.

Zenith found the tiniest of openings as she continued the dogfight, and let her blasters fire. And then A6 was no more.

OOC: Shalimar - Although A8 moved, you could still get in PBS range, so I'm having Istara do that anyway unless you object.

Istara followed in pursuit of a severely damaged Imperial fighter. At point blank range, it wasn't surprising that she hit it. Or that it was a pretty severe case of overkill.

The rest of Taelros' fighter wing converged on the remaining pair of TIEs, three targeting each. E4, perhaps becoming overconfident, missed. E5 and E6 did not, and A10 joined its fellows. E7, E8, and E9 made no such mistakes with the last Imperial fighter; all three hit, and the Imperial fighter wing was finished.






"Something doesn't feel right about this." Captain Cyn said. "It's been a long time since we could count on Imperials being stupid or overconfident enough to screw up badly by the numbers. And it looks like whoever's in charge over there just sacrificed his entire fighter wing to lightly damage one E-Wing and one P-Wing."

(bombers are up)

[sblock=damage tracker]
A1-A12 destroyed

Nebulon-C - 467 HP, SR 90

P3 - 103 HP, SR 20
E8 - 127 HP, SR 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

Still flush from her one-on-one dogfight with a skilled pilot, Zenith kicks her E-wing forward to join the rest of the fighter wing. Without really thinking about what she's saying, she says the first thing to come to mind.

"Maybe they want us to destroy the frigate."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2009)

"Its possible...the imps aren't known for excessive intelligence."  Istara agreed, but not as if she actually believed what she was saying.  Holding position so that her fighter didn't stray into range of the Nebulon's main guns, the Pilot reached out with the force, trying to get a sense of why she was so uneasy about this.

[Search Feelings: taking 10 for a 25 DC is 15]


----------



## possum (Mar 17, 2009)

"Agreed," Rosa mutters as she takes a look at the Imperial frigate on her map.  She frowns for a second.  "What are they up to?"


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: Just as a note, Istara won't search her feelings until the next round; the critical decision right now is whether you want to press the attack against the now-unescorted frigate or not.


----------



## possum (Mar 17, 2009)

What has the Imperial Frigate been doing all the battle?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 18, 2009)

possum said:


> What has the Imperial Frigate been doing all the battle?




Mostly, it's been closing range; last round it fired a couple of missiles at _Taelros_.


----------



## possum (Mar 18, 2009)

"Bombers, continue your attacks.  Keep an eye open out there, though."

_I've got a real bad feeling about this..._ she thinks as she watches the P-wings begin their attack run.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2009)

The second run of the missiles the bombers fired seconds ago just missed the Imperial frigate, and detonated harmlessly. The bombers continued to close (move to column P on the map), and fired another volley of missiles, unfortunately not equaling their first shot (rolled a 5).

The second pass of the Imperial's missiles fared no better, and the next pair of missiles it launched didn't really come close to _Taelros_. Its turbolasers took a shot at Zenith's fighter, but between the range and the difficulty of hitting starfighters with the main batteries of capital ship weapons, none of the shots really came close.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2009)

Zenith swerved around, taking evasive action as bolts came swarming in. Normally at this point they'd just let the missiles do their jobs. Frigate shields could be battered with torpedoes, but there wasn't much point to it, generally.

"Flight leader," she commed, "Do you want the interceptor squadron to engage the frigate? I was thinking a flyby might give more clues about what's going on here."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: I still need an action from Storm (and maybe Wes, though nothing's in turbolaser range right now).


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 25, 2009)

All stations, link to my firing control. Storm will direct the missiles at a single target, hoping to maximize the damage to one point.

[sblock=OOC]







drothgery said:


> OOC: I still need an action from Storm (and maybe Wes, though nothing's in turbolaser range right now).




Oh, sorry, I thought we were still on the same round.

We are still at long range right?

I'll link all the missiles to a single attack against the frigate this time. Taking the two aim actions ofcourse.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 25, 2009)

"Okay, folks," shouts Wes. "Vector in on command and control systems, once we're in range see if we can pound 'er into debris. Keep an eye out for friendly fire."

[sblock=OOC]Basically, Wes is freeing them up to fire, at will, once we're in range, but aiming them away from some areas the fighters will focus on.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2009)

Lt. Gellian (E1) - 21
*Zenith (E3) - 19
Istara (E2) - 17
Other fighters (E4-E9) - 16
Bombers (P1-P3) - 10
Imperial Frigate - 6
Taelros (including Rosa, Storm, Wes, and Sarcia) - (delayed to go after Imperials)

The Imperial frigate's proton missiles again didn't penetrate _Taelros_' shields, neither the latest launch nor the previous one's attempt to re-acquire the target.

With all four missile launchers firing as a battery under Strom's command, three of the long-range missiles converge on the same target on the enemy warship, blasting through its shields to severely damage the frigate underneath (it seems likely another hit like the last one would finish the frigate off, though it took some good attack and damage rolls -- the attack roll was high enough to get two extra damage dice, and then I rolled above average on 12d10).

"You're clear to get a closer look at them, E-3" The wing commander says to Zenith. "Just don't get close enough that it could hit you with point-defense weapons."







[sblock=dmg tracker]
A1-A12 destroyed

Nebulon-C - 232 HP, SR 85

P3 - 103 HP, SR 20
E8 - 127 HP, SR 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2009)

"Understood," Zenith replied with a grin. "Going in for a flyby. Don't kill it before I can get a look though...doesn't look like it's gonna last through another volley."

The exhausts on her e-wing flare with blue plasma as it accelerates towards the heavily damaged frigate. She concentrates entirely on evading the incoming turbolaser fire as she seeks to get close enough to get a more detailed look at why this scenario seems so one-sided...

(I believe there's a Flying Defensively option that I will take as I go in. Not sure how close I have to get, but assume Zenith keeps going until she gets a good visual or until ordered to return...or until she's just outside PD battery fire range)


----------



## drothgery (Mar 28, 2009)

Zenith flies closer to the Imperial frigate, two of the other E-Wings flanking her, but she doesn't notice anything unusual, at least not from the range she can get to this round.

[sblock=Istara]
When you search you feelings, you get a vague sense of unease, but you don't think approaching the frigate would be any more dangerous than you'd expect it to be.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 28, 2009)

Rosa keeps watching the battle from her viewpoint on the emergency bridge.  She once again opens her com to the pilots in the P-wings.  "Close in on the enemy to medium range and then open fire," she orders, turning back to the holographic map in front of her, waiting for her orders to be followed.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2009)

"We should avoid blowing her up if we can, a working Nebulon C would be pretty informative, but we can't rule out that the reason she's been such an easy target is they want us to blow it up...maybe they put a bunch of orphans on it, or its a medical frigate and they are looking to score political points."  Istara mused approaching her wingmate's position.

OOC: Moving to follow Zenith, fighting defensively


----------



## drothgery (Mar 29, 2009)

When Zenith and Istara make their flyby, the frigate fires its turbolasers at them, but as you well know, except with the most experienced gunners, capital ship weapons other than point-defense weapons aren't much use against starfighters. They'll destroy them in one hit if they manage a hit, but the odds are low.

The P-Wings, escorted by the wing commander and the other half of the squadron, continue to close to medium range, with Taelros following behind them. And the Nebulon C keeps inexplicably closing.

"Give me a channel to the Imperials." Commander Cyn said to a communications rating.

"Imperial Frigate, we have destroyed your fighter wing and badly damaged your ship, and possess the capability to destroy you before our vessel is in effective range of your weapons. We will do so if you do not surrender immediately."

"No response, sir."

"Damn." The captain said. "Unless we took out their comm section, something's up. Grand Admiral Pellaeon isn't in the habit of shooting officers that surrender a hopeless position."

[sblock=Zenith and Istara]
As you close with the firgate, you sense far fewer presenses in the Force than you ought to on an Imperial ship the size of the frigate.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2009)

"Captain there isn't much alive on the ship.  I'm not sensing much more than a skeleton crew on it.  They could mean to ram you, be packed with explosives, or intend something tricky."

"It might be worthwhile to try and capture her intact to try and figure out whats going on with her...this just doesn't feel right."

"Vape can you scan the ship for me?  Try and see what they have left system wise.  If Zenith and I can shoot out her drives or her weapons she'd be easy to capture."

[OOC: Computer Check for Vape : Computer check to scan the Neb C (1d20+13=21) ]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2009)

"Confirmed," Zenith reports. "Unless casualties from those hits were much higher than they should have been, something's definitely up. I recommend keeping at a distance from it until we can pick off its point defense with torpedoes, then get a closer look."


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 30, 2009)

Storm listens to the comm chatter and a thought occurs to him. _A Decoy_...

Sir! This could be a trap. If they have planetary cannons they might be luring us to an optimal fire-range. If we keep the frigate between us and the planet they can't get a clear shot. I agree with Lt. Starglow on disabling the engines.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 1, 2009)

[sblock=Istara]
The damage to the ship doesn't seem to be concentrated in any specific area. Also you don't detect any secret compartments or anything, but do detent other signs indicating a rather serious lack of crew.
[/sblock]

"We're too far out for anything that could hit us from the planet, Lt." The captain noted. "But I agree with all of you that we ought to try and disable this ship if we can. And capital missiles seem very likely to destroy it. So I think we'll let the bombers take a shot."

The P-wings fired in concert from the edge of medium range on Rosa's order, the three missiles doing further damage and continuing to batter down the Nebulon-C's shields.

[sblock=dmg tracker]
Nebulon-C - 182 HP, SR 80, CT-2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2009)

"There doesn't seem to be much if any damage to the communications systems, they just aren't responding.  Vape's scans are confirming that the ship is seriously under-crewed for some reason."  Istara transmitted.

"The damage is heavy enough that Proton Missiles may destroy the ship.  Requesting permission for a strafing run or two to batter down her shields."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sarcia was beginning to wonder what was up. She had expected at least some damage to the ship but found none. She could tell that her crew was just as frustrated as her. "Stay alert! Continue manning your stations."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> "The damage is heavy enough that Proton Missiles may destroy the ship.  Requesting permission for a strafing run or two to batter down her shields."




"Proposed fire plan?" He asked.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2009)

Zenith rolled her eyes. 

"We can come in from behind it, use torpedoes to blow its shields down then try to disable its engines. Once it can't move we can pick off its defense turrets one by one."

"With those gone, you can send troops in to board it and see what's going on in there."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2009)

"I agree with Zenith's assessment and volunteer for the first run."  Istara said, quickly cutting off her transmission at a frightened wail from Vape.

"I'm better than their gunners Vape.  Don't worry about it...besides how many guns can they have left for weapons if they already decided to strip out an entire squadron of fighters first?"  she told the little droid trying to mollify him while waiting to hear word back.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC: How close do you want to get before you fire?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC:  I'll fire a pair of fire linked torpedoes from medium range (15 squares) taking the time to lock on first.  Atk +11 +2(Attack Run) = 13 Torpedo strafe (1d20+13-5=11, (10d10+2)*2=130)


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> OOC:  I'll fire a pair of fire linked torpedoes from medium range (15 squares) taking the time to lock on first.  Atk +11 +2(Attack Run) = 13 Torpedo strafe (1d20+13-5=11, (10d10+2)*2=130)




Istara's torpedos fly by, the seemingly barely-manned and badly damaged frigate managing to evade her shots.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Zenith comes in with Istara in formation. She locks her torpedes on target and presses the firing catch. A red light appears on her console, and a warning beep starts repeating. The torpedos fire, but fail to arm properly and impact on the frigate's shields harmlessly.

"Uh...hang on, my ship's beeping at me," she reports. Teeth gritted, she messes with some controls, then gives up and says to her droid, "Hey, fix this, okay? It's wrecking my shooting!"

(Rolled a natural 1. )


----------



## possum (Apr 11, 2009)

"Damn" Rosa whispers under her breath as she continues to watch the battle through her screen.  She makes a mental note to contact the manufacturing company of the torpedoes, hoping that they'll make fewer mistakes in the future.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 18, 2009)

After a few more shots, you manage to bring down the frigate's shields and disable it.

"I suppose I'll have to send a boarding team over." Commander Cyn said. "Are there any specialists you'd like with you? Besides a few squads of marines?" He asked Rosa, making it fairly obvious he expected her to command the boarding party.


----------



## possum (Apr 19, 2009)

"A slicer, if we can spare one.  I don't know a lot about computers, but any intelligence we might find.  Also, a medic.  Jedi would be nice, sir."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 19, 2009)

"Lookin' for volunteers, Commander?" Gunny Colton inquires, now that the bulk of the gunnery work is done. "If we don't have a full slicer on-board, I'm a fair hand with a security kit. Almost as good as I am with a blaster."

"That is, sir, if the Eel Cee would have me," Wes adds, respectfully.

While it is not too general of knowledge, Gunnery Sergeant Wes Colton is known to not be a stranger to special ops, a fact that might be amplified by the fact that the young Corellian sports the yellow piping of the Corellian Bloodstipe on his uniform trousers. Bloodstripes earned while he was stationed on the RNS Tatooine, on a prior volunteer mission for the Commander.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2009)

Istara listens to the comm channel, believing that a boarding operation was likely, and would likely face some kind of deception with the strange crew conficuration of the Nebulon C.  Stretching out her senses to be fully open to the whims of the force the Corellian ponders the boarding operation to see if it would be a mistake, or she was getting any other impressions on it.

[ooc: Search feelings: Taking 10 for a 25 total]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2009)

Zenith calls to the squadron commander, "Sir, Istara and I could escort the boarding team over, then land in the frigate's hangar and join the team inside. I don't think there's much more we can do from out here."

"Istara, what do you think?"


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 19, 2009)

I volunteer to join the team as well. My skills with the saber is far greater than my skill with the cannons. Storm informs the commanding officers as he walks up from the gunnery.


----------



## possum (Apr 19, 2009)

"You'd all make a good team," Rosa says with approval.  "The Jedi pilots could fly escort for our landing craft and then join us when we board.  With your permission, sir?" she asks.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 19, 2009)

[sblock=Istara]
You sense some risk, but nothing extraordinary.
[/sblock]

"Permission granted." Commander Cyn says. "I'll have Lt. Targon, a medic, and the Marines meet you in the shuttle bay."

OOC: I'm not sure how closely Talespinner is following the game thread, but this should put all the PCs together...


----------



## possum (Apr 20, 2009)

When dismissed, Rosa walks with the rest of her assembled team towards the primary shuttle bay.  As she steps throughout the halls of the ship, she silently wishes that she had invested in body armor.  'I don't even know how to properly wear it,' she thinks.  She checks her blaster pistol, ensuring that it's fully charged.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2009)

"Zenith, lets take up position at the midway point and escort them in, no sense in wasting the fuel on making the extra trip back and forth."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

Zenith chuckles and responds, "An escort means you start where they start, and go with them all the way to the end. At least that's what it means to me. Besides I've flown a lot farther than that, and I haven't run out of fuel yet. But you should do as your feelings move you. I'll be back with the shuttle shortly."

Her E-Wing's engines flare with light as she pours the throttle on, and races back towards the Republic frigate to rendezvous with the boarding shuttle.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 27, 2009)

Storm follows the Lt.Cmdr calmly to the shuttle. On the way he makes sure that both lightsabers are attached properly and can be retrieved with ease.


----------



## possum (Apr 27, 2009)

"Ever boarded an Imperial ship before, Master Jedi?" Rosa asks, using the title that is used to mean all Jedi.  (Trust me, everytime I've used it, almost all of the people I'm referring to think it means that I'm calling them a Jedi Master.)  She turns her head slightly.  "I've done it a couple of times, never on a ship this big before.  Mainly small transports: YT and YV series."

She enters the hangar of the frigate and stands beside the shuttle, waiting for the rest of her team to assemble.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 27, 2009)

A few. Storm answers with no emotion whatsoever. I got training on turrets because of my natural talent on shooting, but I've always felt more comfortable on the point of a marine squad. He taps the hilt on his belt, the one that looks like a swoop-bike handle, and with closer examination would reveal to actually have been one before it was made into a lightsaber. This is where my true talent lies.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2009)

With the battle finally at a stopping point, Sarcia turns over command of engineering to her second-in-command once she gets the order to head to the shuttle bay. Then she grabs her portable computer, tool kit, security kit and comlink. Then she heads toward the shuttle bay. Once there she boards the shuttle, stores her gear and begins prefight checks.


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2009)

The two Jedi pilots were joined by Ensign Udo at Lt. Gellian's order. Both the Corellian Navy and the Republic Navy granted graduates of the Jedi Academy a junior Lt.'s rank at the completion of officer training -- in the Republic's case, the top 10% of graduates from the Naval Academy at Anaxes, and people who entered the military through certain other programs, also managed to avoid ever holding an Ensign's rank. But an enlisted man kicked into officer candidate school after a short hitch of active duty was another matter entirely. On the other hand, Udo was an ex-Marine, and if any of Lt. Gellian's pilots were going anywhere dangerous their fighters -- a purely unnatural event as far as the Twi'lek was concerned -- he'd prefer that Udo be with them. Even if the girls had lightsabers and knew how to use them.

Two squadrons of marines and a medical officer accompanied Rosa, Storm, and Sarcia on Taelros' lone assualt shuttle. The fighters kept station on the shuttle, but it seemed like there was nothing in space except for Taelros', its fighter wing, the shuttle, and the oddly silent Nebulon C. Even when they flew right into the docking bay the quiet held. It seemed like there were no flight crews here. There were, though, a very high number of repair droids.


----------



## rpgramen (May 2, 2009)

Cruising along wistfully through the star-filled blackness of space where the brief fighter confrontation had taken place, Khyber carefully keeps his E-Wing along the Assault Shuttle's port-side, engines humming in typical, unspecial fashion -- a sign of good maintanence.

When orders came down the pipe to board the unmoving Imperial cruiser, Khyber was caught a bit off-guard by his sudden inclusion of the team. Not that he minded too terribly much, mind you, but rather that the nigh middle-aged Kiffar would have preferred to know ahead of time. Udo would just have to make do without his blaster rifle; besides, being the little fish in the big pond full of bigger, more prominant fish sporting stripes, bars, and stars, you simply don't ask questions.

As the troop-laiden shuttle makes its way into the interior of the prior Imperial threat, Khyber performs another pass around the enemy ship before following suit, docking alongside the shuttle just as the Republic Marines disembarked. It was nostalgic, really. While not too terribly experienced with the act of boarding orbiting cannonades, Udo nevertheless was familiar with the shuttles, unpleasant memories of cramped confinements and the constant racket of stowed weaponry and chit-chat amongst the troops; but this was neither here nor there.

Unusually empty might be putting the sight of the hangar bay lightly, but nevertheless, it was uncharacteristically quiet for any ship its size. Droids galore, however, seemed to be the only entities milling about. The last time Khyber had seen so many droids in one sitting was that time back at the Lucky Star Casino, back during his mercenary days, but that's a story for another day.

Popping the hatch to the E-Wing and hopping down to ground level, the brutish Ensign garbed in the facially obfuscating flight suit peered about, making a second observation of the droid managerie before drawing his ever-trusty DE-10 from its holster.

"Huh. I was kind of expecting the boys in white, or at least a Case Yellow." Ensign Udo says with a grain of sarcasm, his voice slightly warped by the helmet over his face. Turning to the R7-Model Astromech idling in the E-Wing's slothold, Khyber barks out to the mechanical bucket of bolts, "Keep the engine hot just in case we need to burn sky till' we see lines, Arseven. I smell trouble."

After the other two Jedi escortees dock their ships, Khyber plods along to form up with the Force-Sensitives. Awkward introductions were never his forte', and despite the fact he'd seen the bunch aboard the _Taelros_ on more than one occassion, it did little to quench that turbulent tossing embedded in his gut.

"Hey." greets the Kiffar bluntly after the pilots abandon their respective fighters, careful not to address the Jedi formally or by rank. Nothing says "big fat target" like an officer, thus one of the first things the Republic Military teaches its trainees. Not like the lightsabers lazily dangling by their sides werea clear giveaway or anything, after all. "I'm Udo. Orders are that I'm your... _attache'_." Udo states cynically through his pilot's helmet, the prospect of serving under Jedi seeming incredibly frivolous.

[sblock=Equipment Loadout]

Padded Flight Suit
Combat Gloves
Blaster Pistol (w/ 100 Shots from Power Pack)
Utility Belt
Medpac
15sq. Liquid Cable Dispenser w/ Grappling Hook
Aquata Breather
Glowrod
Hip Holster
Short-Range Comlink
Three-Days of Rations
Toolkit
Spare Power Pack
Spare Energy Cell
Audio Recorder w/ Headphones
Credit Chip
Utility Belt[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2009)

"Aww mom, but I don't need a babysitter."  Istara transmits in a falsetto in the private frequency for one flight.  The Corellian jedi flew her fighter ahead of the shuttle taking the point position in entering the landing bay.  With her headstart the young jedi was the first to dismount, though she was wearing her flightsuit in case one of the imperials got the bright idea to space the cargo bay and blast everything out with the evacuating air.

"Vape, if any imperials approach you, I want you to take off and had back to the Taelros."  Istara murmurs into her suit's internal commlink.  The jedi simply nodded at Udo's introduction as she pulled her saber with a crook of her finger, "Stay behind us, I'll try to provide cover if things go bad.  First we should jam the doors open if we can, wouldn't want to get vented out."


----------



## Friadoc (May 2, 2009)

Upon boarding the assault craft with the other marines, Gunny Colton went through his kit, checking the load on both his sidearm and his rifle. While kitted out similar to the other marines, Wes stands out due to the fact that his kit is just a bit different, here and there, then the others, mainly minor customizations or special parts, such as scopes, triggers, and so forth.

Once his gear is in place, he casually checks the gear of the other marines, many of whom know that it's the Gunny's job. Once that is done, Wes sits down, rolls his neck, which issues a series of snaps, crackles, and pops, before he casually waits for the landing.

As they draw near the ship, near the dock, Wes says to the marines near him, "Heads down, eyes up, assume nothing, stick together and we'll come home. Good to go?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2009)

Zenith scratched her head, mussing up her short hair even more as she did. Droids scooted all around the flight deck of the small capital ship, making her wonder where they'd kept the fighter complement. Why would they ever need so many droids?

"Hey, Istara, you speak that crazy droid language, right? Why don't we ask some of these what's going on? Why there's so many of them?"


----------



## Blackrat (May 2, 2009)

As the shuttle touches down on the docking bay, Storm steps down on the head of the squad. It wasn't overconfidence nor enthuasiasism, he just knew that he was best suited to take the possible hail of bolts that turned out to be not coming at all. Standing before the boarding ramp, on the ready stance of Soresu with his blue saber ignited, he scans the room and quickly takes on a more casual pose.
"Clear", he calmly informs those behind him.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2009)

"I don't speak binary, no organic can, some can understand it though I'm not one of those.  Then again they could have vocabulators...feel free to ask them."


----------



## rpgramen (May 2, 2009)

If it weren't for the tinted visor and respirator piece on his helmet, Udo's expression of whimsical eye-rolling and  exasperation would have otherwise been visibly open.

"Not really my forte'." Udo croons in regards to jamming the door, an emulatated shrug following suit to further dictate his self-deemed lack of affinity for such things. Almost as an afterthought to this, Khyber adds with a tone of utter seriousness garnered from the situation "I can understand Binary. You ask, I'll interpret if needed. Maybe you could start by telling one of em' to keep the doors open."


----------



## possum (May 2, 2009)

"I don't suppose I have to tell you all to keep your eyes open?" Rosa jokes as she looks about the empty hangar.  She looks at the repair droids as they mill about the group, keeping a close eye on them on her way to the nearest door.


----------



## Friadoc (May 3, 2009)

"No ma'am," says Wes as he disembarks the shuttle. His eyes and ears peeled for trouble, if the droids, speaking binary, say anything tactically useful, Wes will make sure to share it with the Lt.. "Those folks gave up the ghost some time back and never got it back, these boys are good to go."


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2009)

Zenith shrugs and quickly turns to tap a passing repair bot on what passes for it's "shoulder."

"Excuse me," she says quickly, trying to get its attention before it goes past. "Where are the human crew of this ship?"


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=Binary]
"This is a fully automated docking and repair bay. Your ships are not standard Imperial designs. Do you require fuel or repairs?" The droid doesn't seem too bright.
[/sblock]


----------



## rpgramen (May 5, 2009)

"Hmph. It says our ships aren't Imperial, and wants to know if we need fuel or repairs." Khyber cloats, a bit perturbed that the droids were being problematic.

"Useless scrapheaps."


----------



## possum (May 6, 2009)

Rosa frowns a bit before turning to two marines.  "You two, watch the ships.  Something about this whole thing stinks."  She looks around the remaining group, checking their preparedness before heading towards the exit.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 6, 2009)

Once they have arrived on the Imperial ship, Sarcia grabs her equipment and follows after the others. She pauses when the droid replies to the question. Then she nods and is ready to proceed into the ship.


----------



## Blackrat (May 7, 2009)

Storm nods at his fellow jedi as they meet at the bay and then follows Rosa to the exit. He ignites the blade again and waits for someone to open the door.

[sblock=OOC]Meaning, Storm will position right next to the door, ready to "storm" in [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2009)

One of the marines opens the door, which leads to an unoccupied lift, not surprisingly.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2009)

"Going up?  Are we going to seperate to cover the bridge and engineering, or will we stick together ma'am?"  Istara asks shutting off her saber.  Riding a lift wasn't very conducive to 4 lit energy swords after all.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2009)

Zenith, having been thoroughly perplexed by the droids, accompanies the others to the elevator.

"We need to find some actual living crew if we're going to find out what's going on here," she points out. "Splitting up's the fastest way to do that...lets just make sure we have a path to get back to each other in case we find a squad of marines waiting for us."

"So lets go level by level. Each level we'll split into two groups and stay in contact."


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2009)

"I think thats up to the Commander Ze." Istara says, indicating Rosa, the person she'd meant the question for.


----------



## rpgramen (May 8, 2009)

Keeping in tow with the pair of ever-moving Jedi, Khyber merely stands in silence inside the turbolift alongside his younger supreriors, the oxygen outflow from the flight helmet echoing in a slightly eerie sound reminiscent to a branch scraping ever so slightly against a piece of metal. Regardless of whatever orders the defacto XO decided upon, his orders remained unchanged -- stick to the Jedi girls like a Mynock sticks to power cables.

"We should split up." Udo rasps out, blunt and cocksure in his statement. "One group secures the bridge, the other scopes out the missing bucketheads. Boarding One-Oh-One." the burly warrior grunts, careful to muffle the last bit just in-case it was out-of-line.


----------



## possum (May 9, 2009)

"I'm not entirely certain we should," Rosa says as she looks over the group, taking in their numbers and complement.  "We still have absolutely no idea on what the enemy is and their numbers."

_And they may know our numbers exactly..._ she thinks.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2009)

Zenith shrugs. "There's risks any way we go. Orders?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2009)

While the officers and jedi converse, Wes gives the area he can see a quick scan with his scope, using the enhanced low-light mode on further off areas, specifically ones that he would setup an ambush from if he were defending the ship.

Also, although he's sure he doesn't have to do it, Wes will make sure that the Marines have spread out into a good defensive position while the Ell Tee makes the hard call.


----------



## possum (May 13, 2009)

OOC: Okay, what exactly do I have at my disposal?


----------



## drothgery (May 14, 2009)

possum said:


> OOC: Okay, what exactly do I have at my disposal?




All the PCs, plus two squads of Republic Marines (for now, treat each squad as 5 Soldiers from Threats of the Galaxy, and 1 SpecForce heavy weapons specialist), and one Medic (again, as per TotG).


----------



## possum (May 15, 2009)

Rosa points to the one of the marines that she had assigned to guard the ships and replaces him with a member of the other squad, leaving her with two squads of four marines each.  Squad One she assigns to search the aft half of the frigate, along with the weapons specialist and the medic.

Sergeant Tohmas, search the aft section of the ship with your group.  Keep an eye open for anything that may let us know what happened to the Imperials aboard this ship.  Keep us informed.

As for the rest of us," she adds as she turns to the party.  "I agree that we should check out the bridge.  The fore section as well.  Let's go."


----------



## rpgramen (May 15, 2009)

Score one for Ensign Udo.

"Good call, boss." the grumpy soldier yaps, checking the charge on his blaster pistol before giving a stoic thumbs-up to signify his readiness.

"Who's on point?"


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2009)

"That'd be be, if that's acceptable to the Commander" says the Gunnery Sergeant. It is common knowledge that Wes is a sniper scout, he just happens to fill other roles using his general skillset. "I tend to keep most my comm channels blocked, but a scrambled burst on 13 will get to me."

Unless told otherwise, Wes will move to take point, keeping a roving point of anywhere between six and twelve meters forward, so as to check for any nasty particulars, such as cameras, laser tripwires, and sentries, living or droid.


----------



## possum (May 15, 2009)

Rosa nods to Wes' suggestion, holding her blaster pistol at the ready as they begin their investigation.


----------



## Blackrat (May 15, 2009)

Storm will take his place at the point of the main group, ready to dash to Wes' help as soon as it seems he would need it.


----------



## rpgramen (May 15, 2009)

Like rancor saliva on a rock, Udo is content to simply stick to his pair of Jedi, as per his orders. Blaster at the ready, he takes Rosa's lead and keeps in stride with the pair of force sensitives.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

Zenith shrugs at Istara, and trots after Rosa and her group. She figured it'd be good tactics to include a Jedi in each group, but she wasn't in charge in here. Her gait is an easy loping stride that carries her to the front of the group quickly, but she lets the point man take the lead.


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2009)

The lift takes you to the bridge level of the frigate, and even here it is still eerily quiet. A few droids roam the hall, oblivious to the PCs.

However, the door to the main bridge does not open when you approach.


----------



## possum (May 21, 2009)

"Jedi are supposed to have some sort of 'danger-sense' when it comes to doing something?" Rosa asks.  She turns to the closest Jedi.  "See if it's safe to cut open that door."


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2009)

Zenith gives Rosa a funny look, then shrugs.

"Can't hurt to try, I guess, but it's not quite as simple as that."

She moved a few steps forward towards the unresponsive door and closed her eyes. With a few carefully controlled breaths, Zenith cleared her mind of thoughts and emotions, making it a perfectly still pond. In the surface of that pond she envisioned herself and Istara cutting the door open...then she watched and waited for those tiny little ripples echoing back from the future through the Force.

(Searching My Feelings.)


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2009)

While the Jedi, Zenith, is performing her tricks, Wes keeps a solid overwatch, prepared to respond to any attacks, in kind, that try to take advantage of the momentary pause.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (Searching My Feelings.)




[sblock=Zenith]
(can't fail the UtF check, but a 27 is pretty good, so...)
You sense that some danger lies beyond the door, but not the greatest danger on this ship. Cutting the door open might increase your risk slightly, but not a lot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Zenith slowly puts a hand out to touch her fingertips to the door, her face calm and her eyes closed. After a second she tilts her head, as if listening to some faint noise.

Then she opens her eyes and takes a step back from the door, squaring her shoulders.

"There's some risk to this, but not much more than coming aboard the ship in the first place. I feel that whatever's causing this...or whatever's the most dangerous on board...is somewhere else. But we might still get some answers here."

She looks at the other Jedi and lifts her lightsaber.

"Ready?"


----------



## possum (May 25, 2009)

"Proceed," Rosa orders as Zenith gets ready.  She holds her blaster pistol towards the door, prepared to immediately begin shooting if hostilities erupt.


----------



## Blackrat (May 25, 2009)

Storm lets the two human jedi do the cutting and takes a defensive pose himself, ingiting his saber. "Ready", he confirms.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2009)

"Umm, I'm normally one for flashy entrances, but it would probably be easier to just open the door by hacking the panel, and it doesn't damage a prize ship...though do we have a slicer with us?"  Istara asks, igniting her saber, and placing herself in front of Rosa.


----------



## Friadoc (May 28, 2009)

"A sight quicker, too," says from his position watching the rearward flank of the group. "I can give her a shot, unless we've got a full on slicer with us."


----------



## drothgery (May 28, 2009)

OOC: If Tailspinner's around, Saricia has a +17 to mechanics. Otherwise, Wes (Friadoc) and Kyber (rpgramen) both have a +9.


----------



## possum (May 28, 2009)

"Can't believe I didn't think of that..." Rosa says, embarassed.  "Very well.  Try to slice it open."


----------



## drothgery (May 28, 2009)

OOC: I'm going to have Sarcia open the door, but if any combat happens, I'm going to assume that anyone who doesn't post within a day or two is facing a nameless, faceless opponent. It looks like possum/Rosa, Friadoc/Wes, Shalimar/Istara, Blackrat/Storm, and Shayuri/Zenith are around (based on checking in the OOC or posting in the IC thread in the last week).

With a little work, Saricia overrides the lock.

"I can open the door when you're ready, sir." She says.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2009)

(OOC - Here. Didn't get to post yesterday, but I've been around.)

If the decision to 'slice' the door instead of cut through the door disappoints Zenith, she doesn't show any trace of it. Instead she backs up from the door, whirls her 'saber around to a defensive guard, and waits alertly for the door to open...her posture and carriage reminiscent of a cat about to pounce.


----------



## possum (May 29, 2009)

Rosa takes a look at the soldiers under her command, making sure that they're all ready before the door is opened.  "If there's hostiles behind this door, find cover immediately and return fire if fired upon.  Don't let them alert anyone else on the ship of our arrival.  Open!" she orders.


----------



## Blackrat (May 29, 2009)

Storm takes the ready stance of Soresu once again at the point, prepared to take a hail of blaster fire should one be coming and nods to his superior that he is ready.

(OOC: In other words, I'll ignite the saber and be ready to deflect the bolts )


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2009)

Wes nods at the commanders orders, taking up a solid position that allows him to fire over the main group should there be hostile activity once the door opens. His blaster rifle warms up, as the HUD from his scope comes alive.

OOC

Okay, I'm readying an action for Wes...once the door opens, if any hostiles open fire, Wes is gonna blast them back to the Clone Wars. *grins*


----------



## possum (May 29, 2009)

Like to say that'd I like my previous held action of firing upon any hostile enemies is hopefully still valid.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2009)

"Well, that was quicker than I'd expected." An imperial officer said as the door slid open to reveal what looked like the oversized main bridges common on Imperial starships, a handful of people, and a great many droids... some of them clearly heavy combat models.

"I always thought the expectations for this project were unrealistic." Someone who looked like a technician was saying, before she truly realized what was happening.


----------



## possum (Jun 2, 2009)

Rosa makes a motion for her squad to hold their fire, hoping they know that when the order is given to be careful of hitting the viewports.  Imperial expectations usually tend to end that way," Rosa cooly says, her eyes scanning the room, going from organic to droid and back again.  "I highly advise you all to disable the combat droids and surrender now; no harm will come to you, I swear it."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2009)

"It's tempting." The officer said, in the all-too-familiar accents of core worlds high nobility. "To spend the next few years in a nice, safe Republic POW camp far from any contested system until the Empire decides to exchange someone for us, or until someone finally wins this damn war. Unfortunately, we knew there was a good chance this would be a one-way mission before we left Coruscant. And while the Empress and the Grand Admiral don't take heads for surrendering a hopeless position when it's impossible to do anything useful to accomplish the mission objectives, I suspect things would get very unpleasant for my family if I handed this ship over to you without a fight. Nothing to be done about it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2009)

"You could surrender and then -pretend- to have put up a fight," Zenith suggests brightly...her tone of voice belying the tense readiness of her body and the guarded stance she was in.

"Put down your weapons, disable the droids, and we'll let you make a panicked transmission about being attacked while we shoot weapons and make noise in the background. They'll never know the difference, and you get to live."


----------



## possum (Jun 2, 2009)

"Your ship's taken a heavy beating.  We can even falsify our records to indicate that only about half of you managed to survive.  That, or you can do as she says," Rosa indicates Zenith.  "Disable the droids, we start shooting, taking out the majority of them.  They seem to be the biggest threats on the bridge, don't they Captain."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 2, 2009)

During this discourse, Wes narrows his target down to the Captain, watching his actions closely and ready to drop the hammer, so to speak, on the Imperial if he looks to start activating the droids.

OOC

Switching readied action to be specifically on the Captain, if it looks as if he's about to order the droids to attack, then Wes is gonna blast the tool.  That's traditional Corellian tactical regs for shooting the officer in charge, really. 

Trust me, ask the Great Han Solo, if you could.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 5, 2009)

"Unfortunately, Imperial Security is a bit too good at their job for me to get away with that. Sorry about that."

OOC: See you Monday night.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2009)

As hard as it is to surprice Storm, the imperials did manage it this time. As Rosa talks to the officer, Storm lowers his blade to point to the deck, but doesn't deactivate it. This will most certainly turn to battle, and he is going to be ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2009)

Zenith shrugs. "I'm glad I don't live in the Empire then."

And then she leaps to attack one of the war droids!

(...and of course, I'll have to roll init and attack when I get home today, but I wanted to get things rolling. )


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2009)

"Your not what I'd expect of an officer, from either side...you actually have a sense of humor."  Istara complements the imp officer.  The pilot points her hand at the nearest of the droids and grins sending a shower of lightning from her finger tips at the thing to overload its systems.

(Ionize from KOTOR)


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 11, 2009)

As the situation transitions, obviously, from negotiations to combat, Wes fires upon the officer in charge, whom had been talking with the Commander.

OOC

As per my notice in the OOC, I'm heading out to PaizoCon in  about seven hours...so, if need be, the GM should feel more than comfortable NPCing Wes, as needed, or assign someone to do so. I'll check back into the thread, ASAP, but it won't be for 15 hours, at least, since I'm driving the 8+ hour drive in the morning.


----------



## possum (Jun 11, 2009)

Rosa curses as a shot is taken at the Imperial officer, knowing that any second the entire bridge will erupt in blaster fire.  She aims her blaster pistol at one of the war droids and fires, hoping that none of her team is killed in the fray.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2009)

Storm was almost pleased. He enjoyed combat, as much as he disliked admitting it, and as most of their opponents were droids there was no need to hold back. Storm pounced at closest wardroid that wasn't dealt with by the other jedi, slicing an arc through the air with his blue saber.

[sblock=OOC]Init 5; Senses Perception 7
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 19 (flatfooted 16), Fort 21, Will 16
Hp 70; Treshold 21
---------------------------------------------
Speed 8
-LS: +9 2d8+4[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2009)

Map (let me know if the placements of PCs are off):






note: the consoles provide cover


----------



## possum (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks alright in regards to my character.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2009)

[Seems ok, but we are just aching to get toasted by area attacks in that formation]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

(Looks ok. As per my last post, Storm will jump at W2 and attack)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2009)

Initiative

Istara - 30
Khyber - 26 (assumed inactive player)
Zenith - 19.1
large war droids - 19
officer - 18
Rosa - 17.1
techs - 17
Saricia - 16 (assumed inactive player)
Storm - 15
Wes - 13
war droids - 9
utility droids - 8

The officer quickly ducks out of the way from Wes' shot (modified 19 MISS), and the firefight begins.

Istara calls upon the force to disrupt the inner workings of one of the droids, but it looks like the large war droids are very heavily built, and it doesn't do much damage. (UTF roll = 21, 13 DMG unless you want to spend a force point), then steps back behind the bulkhead (move to J22).

Khyber stays back, guarding Saricia (move to M23).

Zenith leaps at W1 (move to M19), but the war droid is a bit more agile than its size might suggest, and she misses (MISS on a modified 16). Storm has more luck with the other droid (move to J19, HIT on a modified 23, 11 DMG).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2009)

[Targetting W1, and moving to K22 to get cover/ get away from the doorway where and autfire burst would hit 4 of us at once.]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 17, 2009)

W1 and W2 each bring a hulking metal fist into contact with the Jedi facing them (both HIT for 9 dmg). W3 moves to give the officer cover, then fires a burst of fire from each of its repeating blasters, one at Rosa and one at Wes. Fortunately, the accuracy is poor, and it misses with both shots.

The officer shouts some orders to the droids, but stays behind cover.

Rosa takes a shot at W2, but misses. On the other hand, when Wes fires his rifle at W1, he badly damages the droid.

Saricia keeps working on the panel she hacked at to open the lock; no one knows what she's doing.

OOC: I inadvertently had Storm go too early in initiative order.


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2009)

"Spread out," Rosa orders as the blaster shots begin to fly, seeing that her troops and the Jedi are already begining to do so even before she speaks.  She takes a few steps forward (J-21 to J-19) before lining up a shot on the war droid ahead of her (W3).  "Concentrate on the larger ones, they're the biggest threat!" she adds.

Okay, used my Move to move, my Standard to fire.  I'd like to use my Swift to activate Born Leader.  Actually, let's use the Swift first, because I don't know if Saricia and Istara would count as Line of Sight after I move.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: And the last of round 1 stuff that I forgot...

The techs and utility droids try to keep working or hide behind their consoles. The smaller (but still roughly human-sized) battle droids take shots at anyone they can get a line of sight to. Six of them miss badly, Storm deflects one shot casually with his lightsaber, and one hits Zenith.

(begin round 2)

[sblock=dmg tracker]
W1 - severely damaged
W2 - slightly damaged

Storm - 61/70 HPs
Zenith - 38/54 HPs
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2009)

Istara ran forward to get a better view of the room, disagreeing with Rosa's assesment of the danger, but not enough to cause her to disobey.  Reaching out with the force as she ran, she sent out a wave of force energy that was intended to enfold the War Droid she'd attacked earlier and send it flying at the one that was acting as a shield for the Officer.  

"Bowling for officers."  she mutters with a grin

[Actions:
Move: Move to K17
Standard: Move Object on W1 to throw it at W3]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2009)

Initiative

Istara - 30
Khyber - 26 (assumed inactive player)
Zenith - 19.1*
large war droids - 19
officer - 18
Rosa - 17.1
techs - 17
Saricia - 16 (assumed inactive player)
Storm - 15
Wes - 13
war droids - 9
utility droids - 8

Istara hurls the badly damaged war droid in front of Zenith into the one shielding the officer, rendering the droid that was in front of Zenith useless, and damaging the one in front of the officer as well.

(Zenith is up)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

"Thanks, Istara!" Zenith shouts. 

She bolts after the hurtling hulk of the war droid as it towards its brother, never slowing even as it slams into the other war droid. Even as its battered and wrecked body falls away, she follows up that impact with the flashing arc of a lightsaber swing!

(move to K13 and attack W3 with lightsaber! Also, use Negate Energy on first energy attack that hits in the round, and spend Force Point to absorb healing from it.)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyber continues to guard Saricia as she tinkers with an access panel.

Zenith runs up, and takes a slice of electronics out of W3 (a 26 hits for 10 pts of damge) leaving it in less than great shape). Unfortunately, that brought her in range of the droid's huge steel fist, which didn't go well for her (a 30 hits for 11 damage).

The other droid slid back a meter and a half, and then filled a cone that should have included Storm, Rosa, Wes, and Khyber with flame. However, the jet of flame was aimed high, and all were able to dodge or duck the full force of it (an 11 misses, so half damage = 8).

With the droid he was taking cover behind heavily damaged, the officer slips out and takes a position next to the other large war droid, before tossing a grenade at Rosa and Wes (a 25 hits for 17 damage).

[sblock=damage tracker]
w1 - destroyed
w2 - some damage
w3 - heavily damaged
storm 53/70
zenith 27/54
rosa 17/42
wes 23/58
khyber 72/80
[/sblock]

(Storm is up)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2009)

[Istara should be at K17 on the map]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> [Istara should be at K17 on the map]




Fixed on my spreadsheet; I'll post another map after the next few actions.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 21, 2009)

Storm slices to the droid with his saber.


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2009)

"Oh Sithspit," Rosa curses as the frag grenade explodes, severely injuring her.  She falls back behind the wall, near the door and rests.  (If I fell a step on the CT, I spend two of the three swifts needed to move up.)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 21, 2009)

possum said:


> "Oh Sithspit," Rosa curses as the frag grenade explodes, severely injuring her.  She falls back behind the wall, near the door and rests.  (If I fell a step on the CT, I spend two of the three swifts needed to move up.)




OOC: You did; the grenade did 17 damage, which is exactly your damage threshhold, so you went down a step.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2009)

Storm takes another slice out of the war droid in front of him; it still seems functional, but it's clearly damaged.

(Wes is up)


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 22, 2009)

Without hesitation, although wounded, Wes switches his focus of fire toward the Large War Droid that Zenith is moving to engage. Once his shot is fired off, the Corellian moves to cover his wounded commander, interposing himself as cover between her and other danger.

OOC

Wes will shoot at W3 and then move to 20K, lending himself as cover for Rosa, while the commander recovers from her wounds.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2009)

A shot from Wes' rifle disables W3, leaving W2 as the only large war droid still functioning.

At the officer's orders, the man-sized war droids break into two fire teams four, each concentrating on one of the Jedi. The four on the right combine fire to hit Istara, who is unable to deflect the shot (25 hits, 21 on the UtF check to Deflect; does 15 dmg). The four on the left try to hit Zenith, but she sidesteps the shot and the covering fire the others used to set it up (18 misses).

The utility droids continue with their tasks.

Istara - 30*
Khyber - 26 (assumed inactive player)
Zenith - 19.1
large war droid - 19
officer - 18
Rosa - 17.1
techs - 17
Saricia - 16 (assumed inactive player)
Storm - 15
Wes - 13
war droids - 9
utility droids - 8





(despite still being on the map, W3 has been destroyed)

[sblock=dmg tracker]
W1,W3 - destroyed
W2 - heavily damaged
Storm 53/70 
Zenith 27/54 
Rosa 34/42 
Wes 50/58 
Khyber 72/80 
Istara 30/45 
[/sblock]

(begin rnd 3; Istara is up)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2009)

Groaning in pain at the unwelcome blaster bolt, Istara shunts the pain aside, a jedi does not know pain, right? she commented to herself as she stepped forward, bringing her lightsaber around in a slash at the last of the large war droids.

(moving 1 square to the left, and then activating battlestrike during her attack)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 23, 2009)

Istara calls upon the force as she steps up to attack the last of the large war droids, but she doesn't seem to feel much of a connection with the Force in this (natural 1 on the UtF check). Still, she does manage to leave the war droid in very poor shape (18 -- with +1 from battle strike and +1 from Born Leader -- hits, 11 dmg).

OOC: I keep rolling poorly for Istara's UtF checks. Sorry.

Khyber continues to watch the hall and guard whatever Saricia's working on.

(Zenith is up)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2009)

Zenith scowls and mutters something under her breath. Keeping her lightsaber on guard, she yanks a fat, slightly oblong orb from her belt and pitches it at the smaller war droids off to the right. It lands short of them, bounces with a clank, and rolls a little to a spot right in front of them.

It beeps for exactly 1.3 seconds.

Then it erupts in a wave of charged particles that engulfs them all!

(Hurling Ion grenade at the 4 droids to Zenith's right! 23 to hit (vs their Reflex defenses) for 18 damage (1/2 if it misses).)
Roll Lookup


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2009)

The ion grenade badly damages all four of the man-sized droids, but doesn't incapacitate any of them.

The large war droid disengages from melee, backing up and then firing a missile that engulfs Istara, Storm, and Wes in its blast radius (15 misses, so half damage = 7). The officer also withdrew before tossing another frag grenade (10 misses, so half damage = 8).

(Rosa is up)
Taking cover behind the wall, Rosa caught her breath (finished recovery; still has a move and a standard action available).

OOC: Rosa moved and took the first two swift actions of recovering last round, even if I forgot to write it up.






(light beige area is the area of effect of the missile and the grenade)

[sblock=dmg tracker]
W1,W3 - destroyed
W2 - heavily damaged
d5-d8 - severy damaged, hampered
Storm 38/70 
Zenith 27/54 
Rosa 34/42 
Wes 35/58 
Khyber 72/80 
Istara 15/45 
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2009)

Rosa takes aim at one of the smaller war droids from her cover (D8) and fires at it.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2009)

Rosa's shot destroys the damaged droid (D8).

The techs continue to try and keep the ship running, while Saricia keeps up with whatever she's doing at that panel.

(Storm is up, then Wes)


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 27, 2009)

Storm leaps after the droid, his blade slashing through the air.

[sblock=OOC]Move to G17 and Attack. My original plan didn't work afterall [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 27, 2009)

"Shocker to the right," shouts Wes as he unhooks an ion grenade from his bandoleer and tosses it in the midst of the war droids on the right. He then falls back to cover on the right side of the door frame, since the commander seems recovered.

OOC

Ion grenade between D6 and D7. Move to M22.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2009)

Istara - 30*
Khyber - 26 (assumed inactive player)
Zenith - 19.1
large war droid - 19
officer - 18
Rosa - 17.1
techs - 17
Saricia - 16 (assumed inactive player)
Storm - 15
Wes - 13
war droids - 9
utility droids - 8

Storm leaps after the large battle droid, and with a slash of his lightsaber, destroys it (26 hits for 10 dmg).

Wes just barely catches D5, D6, and D7 with the full force of the ion grenade (10 hits because they're -2 on the condition track, 12 ion damage). It's not sufficient to destroy them (at least, not if I understand how ion damage works correctly), but they're barely functional; it looks like they can barely move, and their targetting and defensive systems are severely hampered.

Still, they do manage to try and take a coordinate shot at Zenith. But the Jedi pilot dodges it. (17 misses)

The four remaining undamaged war droids combine fire at Istara, and they have somewhat better aim (21 hits), but Istara deflects the shot easily with her lightsaber (31 on the UtF check to Deflect), recognizing the blast that was supposed to hurt her rather than the three diversionary shots.

[sblock=dmg tracker]
W1-W3 - destroyed
d5-d7 - barely functional, severely hampered
d8 - destroyed
Storm 38/70 
Zenith 27/54 
Rosa 34/42 
Wes 35/58 
Khyber 72/80 
Istara 15/45 
[/sblock]






(Istara is up)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2009)

Thinking better of her position in the middle of a cross fire of 7 battle droids, Istara decides discretion is the better part of valor, especially given how hurt she is.  Then again destruction is better then discretion.  Raising her right arm to point it at the damaged droids and makes a pecular gesture, flexing her index and middle finger, sending a barrage of blaster bolts from the tricked out pistol mounted on her flightsuit's wrist.  It was not a trick people would expect of a jedi.

(Standard Action: Autofire vs D6 + D7 - 1d20+3 [3d6+9 damage]
Move Action: Move to N15
Swift Action: Second Wind to recover 11 HP)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2009)

The droids burried in the barrage of autofire crumple to the ground (13 HITs because at -4 steps on the condition track, Istara could only miss them on a 1; 19 damage is enough to kill them), and Istara catches her breath as she moves off to the side a bit.

Khyber continues guarding Saricia.

(Zenith is up)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2009)

Zenith rushes at the four war droids to her left, bringing her lightsaber to bear in a wide swing that makes a fan of light through the air. Her other hand she keeps poised palm out, ready to intercept incoming energy fire.

(14 to hit, 13 damage)
Roll Lookup

(Use Negate Energy if they hit.)


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2009)

Rosa leans from her cover and fires at another war droid (d1).  (Move to K1 to get a shot at them)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2009)

Zenith's lightsaber cuts through into of the four droids that were on her left, severely damaging it and rattling its circuitry (HIT).

The officer withdraws and fires his blaster pistol at Storm, but the Jedi deflects the blast with his lightsaber (26 HITS, but 31 on the UtF check to Deflect SUCCEEDS).

(Rosa is up)






[sblock=dmg tracker]
W1-W3 - destroyed
d1 - severely damaged, hampered
d5 - barely functional, severely hampered
d6-d8 - destroyed
Storm 38/70 
Zenith 27/54 
Rosa 34/42 
Wes 35/58 
Khyber 72/80 
Istara 26/45 [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 30, 2009)

It was like being stared down by a Nexu as Storm casually deflected the bolt and approached the Officer in a predatory crouch. "Surrender." It was the only chance he was offering as he prepared to pounce at the Imperial.

[sblock=OOC]I'm readying a charge to be used in the case the Officer does anything but clearly surrender.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2009)

Rosa's shot calmly takes out the droid Zenith had attacked. (20 HITS for 17 damage; d1 is destroyed)

"I'm afraid I can't do that just yet." The officer said, bracing to defend himself. "Not a scratch on me. Honor of the Empire and all that."

Storm lived up to his word and charged the officer (24 HITS for 14 damage), but it seemed like he was tougher than he looked, or perhaps had armor under his uniform, because although he showed some signs of injury, it didn't look like it slowed him down.






(Wes is up)

[sblock=dmg tracker]
W1-W3 - destroyed
d5 - barely functional, severely hampered
d1,d6-d8 - destroyed
officer - slightly injured
Storm 38/70 
Zenith 27/54 
Rosa 34/42 
Wes 35/58 
Khyber 72/80 
Istara 26/45 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2009)

Bringing down his blade on the officer, Storm followed up with a slash of claws towards the imperial's throat.

[sblock=OOC]I'll use Reactive Claws. Cathar special ability. Once during encounter when I hit with melee weapon I can make a free claw attack against the same target. Claw +8, 1d6+3.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 1, 2009)

Wes moves into the room, flanking the Lt. Commander, turns to his right and blast the droid on that flank.

OOC

Move to L16 and shoot D5.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2009)

Istara - 30*
Khyber - 26 (assumed inactive player)
Zenith - 19.1
officer - 18
Rosa - 17.1
techs - 17
Saricia - 16 (assumed inactive player)
Storm - 15
Wes - 13
war droids - 9
utility droids - 8


The officer manages to avoid Storm's claw, dodging out of the way at the cost of a tear in his uniform.

Wes' shot destroys the barely-functional droid on his right easily. (16 HITS, 15 damage).

The remaining three war droids move to surround Zenith, supporting each other in setting up one to shoot her. It takes a very well-placed shot (31 HITS for 10 damage), but she absorbs the shot with the Force (negate energy; UtF check can't fail).







[sblock=dmg tracker]
W1-W3 - destroyed
d1,d5-d8 - destroyed
officer - slightly injured
Storm 38/70 
Zenith 27/54 
Rosa 34/42 
Wes 35/58 
Khyber 72/80 
Istara 26/45 
[/sblock]

(Istara is up)


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2009)

"I do believe that you have now been scratched.  Do surrender, it would be quite unfortunate if the only imperial with a sense of humor were to die."  Istara says to the officer, grinning at the man in the midst of the battle.  She used the force to give the words extra emphasis.

(Mind Trick on the officer)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2009)

"I suppose. Mind you, my surrender -- and that of those under my command of course -- isn't going to do you much good." He said, then called off the droids with a wave.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

"Why not?" Zenith wants to know as she backs away from the remaining 3 war droids warily.


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with her," Rosa says of Zenith as she walks away from her cover.  "Why won't your surrender do any good?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2009)

"I think your engineer should be well on her way to answering that." He said. "Besides, I believe the Republic adheres to the conventions that state prisoners are not required to disclose more than name, rank, and serial number. So, for the record, I am Commander Garin Castle, Imperial Navy, HZ7345-01256-NT1267, master of the Nebulon-C frigate _ISS Shrike_."


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2009)

"Force, I love hypocrisy," Rosa remarks at the captain's statements.  "I imagine if we were the ones caught you'd be overseeing the torture yourself.  No matter, take them into custody," she says.  She removes her comlink and contacts the marine squad investigating the rest of the ship.  "Squad, report."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2009)

"As long as you remained in the custody of the Navy, or in a regular POW facility, you'd have little to worry about. It's only if Imperial Security decided you were... interesting... that things would become... uncomfortable. Nothing to be done about it, though. The Sith and the Moffs control the Imperium, and Imperial Security is very much their instrument, not the Navy's." Cmdr. Castle said.

"We've had a few skirmishes with battle droids, but no fatalities. Nothing interesting here, though." The Marine squad leader reported.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 2, 2009)

"This whole situation reeks of trap," says Wes as he keeps himself in an overwatch position, while letting the others do their work and only offering his jack-of-all-trades aide as needed. "About as big of a pile of bantha podu as this droyk, frinkin' bastich here is shovelin'."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

"There is danger on this ship," Zenith says earnestly. "More so than there was here on the bridge. I sensed that much."

She tilts her head, gazing at the Imperial officer for a moment.

"A ship, crewed by droids, commanded by an officer who's acting more out of concern for his family than himself. Is this a suicide mission you're on?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2009)

"I think it would be a good idea if the ship's systems and logs were checked over for surprises of an explosive nature before anyone else from our ship comes aboard."  Istara suggests, nodding toward Saricia.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2009)

At the officer's surrender, Storm simply ceases his assault, deactivates his blade and takes a relaxed crouch next to the imperial.



possum said:


> No matter, take them into custody,"




At Rosa's command Storm extends his hand, silently asking for the officer's pistol. Assuming he complies Storm will proceed to cuff the man. Apologies commander, but you understand the regulations. He says to the imperial.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2009)

"Of course." He says, not struggling when Storm cuffs him.

"The Imperial's right." Saricia says to Rosa. "We have to get off this ship. Fast."


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2009)

"Agreed," Rosa says as she pulls out her comlink once again.  "All Republic forces head back to the shuttle," she orders, repeating it one more time for certainty.  She turns to the other Imperials.  "Disarm and keep in front of us," she tells them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2009)

"We've just captured the first Nebulon C frigate that the Republic has ever encountered and we are now going to abandon her and let the empire reclaim her?"  Istara asks mildly.  "Is she set to blow up?"  not bothering to add on the 'or have you just gone nuts' she was clearly thinking.

Closing her eyes, Istara tried to get a read on the situation in the force wondering if she hadn't been right about the ship being set to blow.  (taking 10 vs DC 15 = 25)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2009)

"It's going to try to ram _Taelros_. And it's going to deactivate unnecessary systems to get the power to do it -- and that includes artificial gravity and life support, which means it will kill us when it starts accellerating." Saricia said. "If I understand the program correctly, the program's triggered automatically when certain parameters are met, and not even the ship's commander can override it. I'm not sure if we should advise Commander Cyn to wait for us to get out before he starts firing on this ship again."

It sounded like machinery was coming to life all through the disabled warship, punctuating the engineer's statement.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

"Can we disable it from inside?" Zenith asks. "Get to engineering and disable its engines or reactor?"

"I mean, even with life support off, it won't instantly become uninhabitable...will it?"

However, even as she's asking, she isn't wasting time...instead she heads back to the door to join the evacuation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2009)

"Tell the Taelros to make a micro-jump to the edge of the system.  I doubt the auto-pilot of this thing is good enough to calculate new jumps.  It will probably orient on the new position and head there.  Give us time to disable the engines or breakthrough the programming."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2009)

"We don't have _time_." Saricia says. "If this ship starts moving when the gravity's off -- and it's going to be off in minutes, at best -- we're dead."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2009)

"Either way the Taelros should jump so that its too far away to ram.  Who knows, if its target is gone the ship might skip the ramming attempt.  Besides, didn't we disable most of the ship's systems before boarding.  We shouldn't be sitting around talking though."  Istara agrees.

"Back to our ships, I guess.  I hope you have enough room on the transport for the crew here."  the Corellian comments.

[OOC: What are the results of my 'search your feelings' check, is it possible to disable the engines in time -since preseumabl it will be less than 10 minutes before the ship starts moving?]


----------



## possum (Jul 5, 2009)

"Look, I want this ship for the Republic a lot, but we do have to get moving if Saricia's correct," Rosa says as she begins to lead the Imperials towards the nearest turbolife.  "Let's move!" she says, making sure to tell the marine team to hurry up as well.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> [OOC: What are the results of my 'search your feelings' check, is it possible to disable the engines in time -since preseumabl it will be less than 10 minutes before the ship starts moving?]




[sblock=Istara]
You get a very strong impression of 'stop meditating and start running'.
[/sblock]

OOC: Adding the prisoners to the assualt team is going to make things kind of tight on the shuttle, but you'll manage.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2009)

"Vape, power up the fighter, get the other astromechs to power up theirs, we need to get out of here asap, and that means being ready as soon as we hit the hangar."  Istara says through her flightsuits commlink, not bothering to argue further as she ran toward the lift.  She wouldn't have minded staying behind to at least try to capture the ship, it was really all just a roll of the dice if they would even make it to the hangar anyway.

"This is the type of situation in which Ion Cannons are useful." she mutters to herself thinking disparaging thoughts of the designers who hadn't thought of adding them to the Taelros, or even giving it fighters with that capability.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2009)

Zenith absorbs that news, then says, "Oh," and brings up the rear as the team retreats from the bridge.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll clear the way. Storm says and pounces forward. The natural speed of Cathar allowed him to outrun most people and he was going to use that to scout ahead so the others wouldn't need to slow down.

[sblock=OOC]I'll go on ahead and make sure there's no obstacles on the way.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2009)

OOC: Of course, the GM didn't put in ion cannons because he still thinks the mechanics for ion weapons are wonky. 

The last of the battle droids on the bridge seem to ignore the Commander's orders, and take shots at the Republic detachment -- and their prisoners -- as they leave, though a few blaster shots disable them.

A handful of battle droids show up in the hall, but they go down to blaster fire or lightsabers without too much difficulty. The other squads report much the same.

As they leave the lift and start running for the docking bay, life support systems begin to turn off, regular lighting replaced by dim red emergency lights, ventilation stopping. And just when the last of you are boarding the shuttle and your starfighters, the ship's artificial gravity begins to spin down.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

Back in her E-wing, Zenith is just getting things powered up when she notices things starting to float up off the floor of the hangar deck.

"There goes gravity," she warns. "Lets move it before they start pouring the thrust on! And has someone warned the _Taelros_?"

She kicks the maneuvering thrusters to jockey out from behind the shuttle and get a clear departure angle...preparing to jet out of there in a hurry once she has it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2009)

"I think the Commander warned them on our way to the Hangar, but did we hear what our orders are once we disembark?"  Isatra asked as her canopy came down and sealed.  Safe now that she was  within the ship thanks to her inertial compensator, Istara made sure her guns were fully charged.

"Vape, get me a targetting lock on the engines, lets see if we can't hamstring her.  I wouldn't mind owning this lady."  the Corellian pilot tells her droid.

[ooc:  Move to exit the ship, ready a standard action to shoot at the engines +11

Will shoot if it accelerates towards the Taelros, or if she is ordered to shoot]


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2009)

Rosa races to the comlink aboard the shuttle and quickly messages the Republic frigate.  "Merridon here," Rosa says as the ship answers.  "The Neb-C is on a suicide mission.  It's going to ram the ship.  Most enemy personnel are our prisoners and we're on our way off, don't hesitate to retaliate.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

Commander Cyn had closed to within short proton missile range while you were onboard the enemy frigate, and Lt. Gillian had kept the P-Wings at a similar distance. It was medium range for the remaining E-Wing's proton torpedoes, but that couldn't be helped.

"We aren't taking any more chances with this." The captain broadcasted to all the fighters and the shuttle. "Fire on my mark." 

As soon as the shuttle and the three Republic fighters were clear of the deathtrap of a suicidal frigate, already accellerating, the fighters, bombers, and frigate opened fire. Proton torpedoes from six E-Wings; short-range blaster fire from Zenith, Istara, and Khyber; bomber-grade proton missiles from the three P-Wings; the massive capital ship proton missiles from Taelros; and even the frigate's heavy turbolasers fired at extreme range.

Pouring every erg of energy into a suicide run, with no concern for keeping a crew alive, the ship withstood a massive amount of pounding, and accellerated faster than most of you would have believed possible (Saricia, though, had a fair notion that it was quite possible, and that in a similar configuration, a _Sacheen_-class frigate would have been even more deadly). It wasn't enough, though. _ISS Shrike_ survived the first volley of missiles and blaster fire. It even survived the second. But as it entered point-blank missile range of _Taelros_, the third volley blasted the Nebulon-C into ashes.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2009)

Istara grinds her teeth in frustration at the waste.  All it would have taken was to shoot the engines out, which they might have had time for if the Taelros had made a micro-jump to the edge of the system.  Then again, it might have just decided to ram her or one of the other fighters, or even the shuttle.  Still it would have been nice to be able to have captured the frigate, not even her mother had been able to capture one of these yet.

"Do we return to the ship escorting the shuttle, or should we fly CAP around the Taelros Lt.?"  Istara transmits over the squadron's frequency, and she can't help some of the glumness in her voice.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosa curses at the resilience of the enemy craft as it takes missile after missile from the Republic ships, breathing a sigh of relief only when it is finally destroyed.  _Now,_ she thinks as she watches her shuttle head back towards the ship, _what about the dark Jedi?_

"Fly CAP around the _Taelros_ for now, Istara," Rosa replies.  "I still don't trust this situation completely..."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

The wing commander sets Zenith, Istara, and Shorhynn (the Wookie P-Wing pilot) to fly CAP initially, while the others return to dock inside of Taelros to restock missiles and repair any damage.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2009)

While the shuttles make dockward haste, Wes reviews the situation in his brain, wondering about any tactical issues, anything that stands out. Also, while doing this, the Gunnery Sargent does have the prisoners re-searched, thoroughly, including the officers, for anything suspicious.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: The three techs (all enlisted) and the captain are the prisoners you took -- and the only non-droids that you found. Only the officer was carrying any weapons; he doesn't appear to have anything concealed beyond what he handed over.

"Lt. Commander Merridon, Lt. Storm, please join me in my briefing room in half an hour. If nothing else happens, we should be in orbit by then." Commander Cyn said.


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2009)

"Yes sir," she replies as she steps off of the shuttle.  She supervises the deboarding before reporting in to the commander.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2009)

"Sir, I'd like to request that the others replace us on CAP as soon as they are rearmed and refueled.  I caught some shrapnel from a grenade blast and a few other injuries as well.  I'd like to go into a healing trance, but I can hold off for a bit longer."  Istara points out to the LT. making sure he knew she and likely Zenith were wounded and wouldn't be at their best if they had to fight.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2009)

"In that case, Mari and Alix can take the first shift." Lt. Gellian says, then broadcasts updated orders to the fighter crew. "We're not _that_ short of missiles."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2009)

"I'm all right," Zenith says cheerfully. "There'll be time to rest and recover soon enough. And I like a good cockpit way more than a bacta tank anyway."

She frowns. "Not that I need one of those. Just the principle."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2009)

"I don't need a bacta tank, what I need is to find a nice understanding medical tech and get him to start pulling out this shrapnel before I go into a trance, I swear it feels like I'm sitting on a pin cushion."  Istara replied crossly.

"Thank you sir."  the Corellian told the Lt. adjusting course towards the ship's docking bay.  Once she'd passed in through the Mag Con field she brought her fighter down to land and waited til a tech attached the ladder so she could climb down.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sir. Storm acknowledges the order and joins the marines heading to the sickbay.

Half an hour later, having been hastily patched up by the medical droids Storm joins the Cmdr and Lt. Cmdr in the briefing room.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc/healing]
You can regain 10 hit points from first aid via a quick stop at the medical bay.

If that won't fully patch you up (which it won't for Storm, Zenith, Wes, or Istara), you can spend ten minutes in surgery to regain another 5 * con bonus (minimum 1) hit points (so 10 for Storm or Wes, 5 for Zenith or Istara).
[/sblock]

*Storm, Rosa, and Cmdr. Cyn
Captain's briefing room
RNS Taelros*

"This isn't getting any more straightforward." He said. "The Imperials must have had something else here if they planned to sacrifice a frigate to destroy us. But our scans show perhaps one town on the planet that isn't pre-industrial."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 16, 2009)

Unless otherwise ordered, Wes will wait until he is debriefed before he heads down to be patched up by the med techs. Once that is done, he'll keep tabs on things, so as to know if something further, pertaining to the mission, comes up or if he's needed.


----------



## possum (Jul 16, 2009)

Rosa looks somewhat confused at the scanner results.  Not pre-industrial?  Could it be some sort of Imperial base?  Requesting permission to lead the scouting team down to the surface," she asks.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

I would join her team and take Sgt. Colton along too. He was great help at the frigate. Storm says calmly. The presence of a Dark Jedi also requires special attention. May I suggest we bring Khambatta and Starglow along.

[Sblock=OOC]Storm will have had a quick surgery to remove the shrapnels and stitch the wounds that the droid left. Regain 20 HP?[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2009)

Istara made her way to the medical suite and then waited for her turn with the surgeon to have him start pulling the bits and pieces of metal and debris that the gernade had driven into her.  She'd have to see to the repairs of her flight suit herself.  There was no way she could just replace it given that it was a Corellian suit, and even more so since it was a gift from her mother with all manner of little extras like built in weapons, upgraded electronics, and other suprises.  Luckily it was just tears in the suit to be sealed and not damaged electronics.

A jedi does not know pain...A jedi does not know pain...A jedi does not know pain...A jedi does not know pain..."OUCH!" she finally exclaimed at a particularly nast piece of shrapnel being excised.  "This really is a pain in the ass.  Can't you be more sensitive to my sensitivities man?" she asked the grinning surgeon, or at least she figured he was grinning behind his mask.  Once he was done and she'd been patched together with some fast flesh packs Istara headed down to the engineers section for a quick repair of her suit with some spray sealant.  [its all just SFX anyway]

After engineering, Istara used her comm to get in touch with the Lt.  "Sir, I'm out of surgery, do I have time to get some sleep, or are you going to need me and Zenith right away?"

[OOC:  I'm shooting for a 4 hour healing trance, it'll give her back her second wind and the ability to be treated with a med pack again since 4 hours counts as 8 hours of sleep, not to mention that it would heal 20 damage]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2009)

"Granted, though it will take a few hours for us to get some better scans. " He said to Rosa. "I hope I'm not playing into the Empress' hands by delaying, but medical said some of you got hit pretty badly, and you're my best people for this kind of thing. Whatever's there isn't anything large-scale; there aren't any weapons platforms -- or anything else -- in orbit. But it's puzzling, and that probable Dark Jedi seems likely to be there. Do you want any Marines beyond Sgt. Colton? If we send just the five of you, then I suspect I'll seriously annoy Lt. Gellian by stuffing the two of you and Sgt. Colton into a P-Wing, and letting our Jedi pilots fly their own birds; for a bigger group, we'll need to load up an assault shuttle. I'm hoping the Imperials haven't found some way of sneaking more than a compnay of Stormtroopers down there, because one of the few downsides of the _Sacheen_ class is that we just don't carry as many ground troops with us as Imperial capital ships do."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> After engineering, Istara used her comm to get in touch with the Lt.  "Sir, I'm out of surgery, do I have time to get some sleep, or are you going to need me and Zenith right away?"
> 
> [OOC:  I'm shooting for a 4 hour healing trance, it'll give her back her second wind and the ability to be treated with a med pack again since 4 hours counts as 8 hours of sleep, not to mention that it would heal 20 damage]




"I'm keeping a three-fighter CAP right now, so we're rotating on six-hour shifts. Alix, Mari, and Shorhynn's P-wing are out now. Unless the captain wants you for something else, you're up in two shifts." The Twi'lek squadron commander said.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2009)

"I understand sir.  I'm going to sack out then sir."  Istara responds, and then slides into her bunk, setting her alarm for 5 hours, figuring she had at least that long before she was needed again.  Breathing deeply, she begins to count in her head, in for 8 seconds, hold the breath for 10 seconds, and then exhale over a slow 12 seconds.  In for 8, hold, exhale, in, hold exhale.

The rythm of the breating carried the Corellian into a healing trance, doing for her body what the spray sealant had done for her suit now that she had all the little bits out of her.  In, out, In, out.  It was very relaxing.

[OOC:  Healed for 20 HP, if it last for 4 hours, 25 if it lasts for 5 hours]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC

Between first aide and surgery, Wes moves from 35 out of 58 to 55 out of 58 and depending on the downtime before the next step of the mission, he should finish off that last three after a normal rest. 

Either way, he should be more than ready for the next mission. If possible, he'll replenish his stores (power packs, grenades, what not) from the ship's supplies before the mission.


----------



## possum (Jul 18, 2009)

"If we can spare the men, sir, I'd like to have a team of marines accompany me.  If I remember my history, the last Alliance mission to this planet was very unsuccessful."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2009)

Zenith gets patched up and goes to bed too.

(Fixed.)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 18, 2009)

OOC: Zenith and Istara aren't in the briefing with Commander Cyn (the captain); only Storm and Rosa are. And they talked to Lt. Gellian (the wing commander, and their immediate superior) over commlink.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2009)

(OOC - ...oh. Confused. Sorry. Dejection.)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2009)

possum said:


> "If we can spare the men, sir, I'd like to have a team of marines accompany me.  If I remember my history, the last Alliance mission to this planet was very unsuccessful."




"All right. Two squads should be sufficient; if they've landed more than a dozen Stormtroopers, we'll know by morning. I'll brief you and your officers on what our close scans find in six hours, and let our favorite Twi'lek know we're stealing his two best pilots again." Commander Cyn said.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 28, 2009)

Six hours later, Rosa and Storm were in Commander Cyn's briefing room again, and this time the other officers who would be involved in the forthcoming ground mission. And Sgt. Colton, as the senior NCO of the marine squad. Also Lt. Karan, who the captain had put in charge of the overnight survey.

She had some video images to cycle through as she presented them.

"So as near as we can tell, our mysterious non-primitive town appears to be the home base for some smugglers who stumbled in to the place. At least, that's what it looks like. A few out of date and overgunned transports are the only ships on the ground that look like they belong there. But there's also one craft on the ground that looks way too expensive for the others -- about the size of a small transport, and a pair of fighters next to it; I don't recognize the design, but they look like Incom work to me. The Imperials -- or at least I think they're Imperials -- have some armed guards around the ships. I can't say for sure that they're stormtroopers in civvies, but that's how I'd bet. If they aren't hiding any other ships, I can't see how they could have brought more than twenty men beyond the ones they've got standing guard. Fifteen if that ship has a hyperdrive, and I think it is. No other large, modern weaponry we can detect from orbit, or anything that gives off an unusual signature large enough that we can detect." Lt. Karan said.


----------



## possum (Jul 29, 2009)

Rosa listens to the briefing intently, making note of the size and shape of what is likely the enemy transport.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2009)

"So what is it that you actually want us to be doing here?  Capture the ship?  Or are we playing it by ear as to what our mission is at any given time?"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 30, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> "So what is it that you actually want us to be doing here?  Capture the ship?  Or are we playing it by ear as to what our mission is at any given time?"




"I'm afraid we're playing it by ear. We want to find out what the Imperials are doing, and probably to stop them. There's at least one probable Force user --and one closely associated with the Empress, at that -- with them, if the reports that sent us out here to begin with are correct; that's the main reason the XO asked for you and Zenith to come along." Commander Cyn said.


----------



## possum (Jul 30, 2009)

"If we find him," Rosa asks of the likely dark Jedi, "how do you prefer we bring him in?  Dead?  Alive?  Or  somewhere in between?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2009)

(OOC - Is Zenith there this time? Just making sure before I try to post. )


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2009)

"I'm a jedi pilot, not a jedi duelist.  I'd probably be more successful trying to talk him into joing the Republic then defeating him with a Saber, brute force just isn't my forte." Istara cautions, not wanting the Commander to assume that he had a trio of jedi saber-masters on his hands.

"I could hit him with a torpedo though, that I definitely could do."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 30, 2009)

possum said:


> "If we find him," Rosa asks of the likely dark Jedi, "how do you prefer we bring him in?  Dead?  Alive?  Or  somewhere in between?"




"Bring him in alive if it's reasonably practical. But this is a military mission; don't take any extraodinary risks. Shoot him in the back from 400 meters away if you have to." He says.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 30, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Is Zenith there this time? Just making sure before I try to post. )




OOC: Yes, she is .


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 30, 2009)

Storm was crouched listening to the briefing and looking at the holoimages. As Istara notes her doubts, Storm rises to answer. You are a jedi however and as such more suited to handle this than the marines. There are three of us and only one of him. Unlike you, I am at my best with the sabre. Even if the two of you are more capable with a fighter than sabre, you will be of great assistance in the fight that is more than likely.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2009)

"I'm kinda of looking forward to it," Zenith says, leaning back in her chair. "I like flying, but it's nice to be out on my feet sometimes too. Back on the hunt." She grins and taps her nose. "Dangerous game, but we can isolate and surround him...as long as there's only one."

She glances at the commander and Rosa. "Are we sure there's only one?"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 30, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> She glances at the commander and Rosa. "Are we sure there's only one?"




Lt. Karan answered. "Our intelligence suggested there were several, but there would be only one here. We haven't observed him from orbit."

Which was a somewhat roundabout way of saying they weren't sure.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 5, 2009)

We should get going then. Storm says as he observes the silence fall to the room.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 5, 2009)

A pair of fighters -- piloted by Zenith and Istara -- escorted one of _Taelros_' shuttles, Rosa, Storm, Wes, and the same two squads of Republic Marines that had accompanied you to the Imperial frigate down to the surface of Ruusan, on the other side of the town from the Imperial ships.

Debarking from the shuttle and their fighters, the Marine officer quickly detailed a perimiter guard for the Republic shuttle and starfighter, and Rosa and the others proceeded into town.


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2009)

Rosa scans the area with her eyes, blaster pistol holstered.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2009)

Istara cracked the seal on her cockpit and stretched out.  "Vape, if anyone but a Republic soldier approaches I want you to broadcast a warning, and then if they come closer, take off and get back to the Taelros, but contact me before you break atmo."  the young woman tells her partner, patting his head on her way past his mounting before she hangs down from the lip of the fighter by her arms and then takes the final drop of only a foot or two to the ground.

The flightsuit the Corellian was wearing was a bit battered from the grenade despite the patching, but its was still vaguely military looking.  with her saber clipped to her belt, Istara headed over to the shuttle to join the XO and her marines.  She gives a last wistful glance at her fighter though.  "Its going to be a bit harder to hit a dark jedi with a torpedo if I'm leaving my fighter behind."  the brown haired officer mutters.


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2009)

"Lieutenant," Rosa jokes as she finishes surveying the area, "That would be entirely too easy.  Besides, we really don't know what's on this planet, or their reason for being here.  The intel alone is too valuable to go airborne on this.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 6, 2009)

Once the group lands, Wes sets the marines up in an overlapping cover pattern to guard the landing zone while he gives the perimeter a quick check before reporting to the C.O.. Overall, Wes is rather thorough, yet efficient in his checking of the nearby area.

OOC

Sorry for the delay on my end, obviously it's a combination of my fault and EN World's recent..issues..

I'm here, though.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2009)

Storm takes a close look at the marine squads performing their duty and admires their effectivenes. As he is pleased with the result he turns to accompany the others to the town, taking position at the head of the group, lightsaber at hand but unignited. "I expected more resistance to our landing." The lieutenant says to Rosa. "This makes me worried."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2009)

Activity in the town seems to be centered on a cantina that very much matches every stereotype of the frontier drinking establishment where a fair amount of shady business is concluded. You can ask questions there, head across town to confront the Imperials guarding their ships, or try and track them right away.


----------



## possum (Aug 14, 2009)

"As much as their lead over us may be," Rosa says as she surveys the area once again.  _Great,_ she thinks.  _Right in the middle of fort nowhere..._ "We really need to find out some clue as to why they're here.  Anyone up for a visit to the cantina?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2009)

Istara smirks at the XO's question.  "You guys look a little too military to fit in.  I on the otherhand don't have that problem, especially in my flightsuit.  I'll go." the Corellian volunteers.  She pulls back her hood/helmet  and takes her hair out of it's ponytail to let it settle around her shoulders, and then unzips her flightsuit down to her navel exposing a good bit of skin and a tank top that only covers the top half of her abdomen.  Taken together the changes made her look like an attractive young woman who might or might not be a down on her luck spacer, but certainly not military.

[Deception: +10 if its needed for a deceptive appearance]

"Wish me luck."  the young woman says, sauntering towards the cantina, putting a lot of confidence into her walk, turning it into more of a strut.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 15, 2009)

"If you'd like, ma'am," says Colton from off to the side as he finally speaks up. "I can scout ahead and keep a remote overwatch on the Jedi, should anything happen I can notify you and the team and provide suppressing or cover, as needed." 

The Corellian scout is not only kitted out for recon/observation duty, but his heavy blaster pistol and rifle both appear to be modestly modified for the tasks that he just suggested.


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2009)

"Good idea," Rosa says to Istara, signing off on the plan with a simple nod before turning to Colton.

"Keep an eye out," she states.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2009)

"Looks like she's got things covered in here," Zenith says. "I'm going to loiter around outside and keep an eye on those Imperial ships. You can tell a lot about someone from the way they take care of their ships."

She smiles and gives a little salute as she heads out the doors to lounge against the wall just outside.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
deception check: 18 on the die + 10 = 28; Istara is quite convincing in her attempt to look like an attractive young scoundrel, rather than a Correllian Navy pilot.

However, Rosa's the only one in the group that's actually trained in Gather Information. That could be a problem...
[/sblock]

Istara draws a lot of eyes as she walks into the cantina, but they're mostly from spacers who hadn't seen an attractive young woman other than the occasional twi'lek dancing girl in months.

[sblock=ooc]
gather information check
5 on the die + 5 (+3 cha, +2 for level 5) = 10; she only learns general information
[/sblock]

The main topic of conversation seems to be concern over what the Imperials are up to. Apparently they landed a few hours before the Taeleros entered the system, asked some questions, and then a party of them left town. Some strange white-haired kid appeared to be in command.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2009)

Istara ordered a Corellian brandy, seating herself at the bar.  As she waited she paid attention to who was saying the most about the imperials, looking to see who might be worth investing a bit of extra attention in.

[Perception +9 when not using her helmet package]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
perception check:
9 on the die + 9 = 18; base DC for eavesdropping in a noisy cantina is 15, so success
[/sblock]
The only thing she overhears of note is that one of the patrons at the cantina -- who appears well on his way to getting very drunk -- seems upset that the Imperials dragooned his brother as a guide.

* * * * * *

[sblock=ooc]
perception check:
10 on the die + 10 for Zenith observing the imperials by their ship
[/sblock]
As far as Zenith can tell, the Imperials stuck with guard duty are performing it professionally; they haven't been at it long enough for boredom to set in, it seems.


----------



## possum (Aug 26, 2009)

Rosa waits near the Republic shuttle, waiting for any news to come in from the advance scouts in the area.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2009)

'Hi there."  Istara says, dropping into the seat closest to the man complaining about his brother.  "What did they do?  I mean, why would they need a guide?  Does your brother know all about this place or something?"

"I'm sure it must run in the family right?  Play your cards right, and I'll let you give me a personal tour."  she says, winking.

"So do you know where they wanted to go?  What area they needed a guide of?"

[ooc:
Diplomacy/Deception: +10]


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 26, 2009)

Once in position, after seeing the Jedi head into the cantina, Wes will take a quick survey of the Imperial presence around the area and place the information on his datapad before sending it to the Commander using a databurst via his comlink. The scout figures that is the best way to send the information, for now, while protecting his location and maintaining secrecy. In fact, he keeps his datapad linked to his comlink for now, in case of return transmissions.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 27, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> 'Hi there."  Istara says, dropping into the seat closest to the man complaining about his brother.  "What did they do?  I mean, why would they need a guide?  Does your brother know all about this place or something?"




"All about the place? I doubt it. More than anyone else here, probably. The rest of us had the sense to stay away from the ruins. You don't have to be a Jedi to know they're bad news. But Rann kept poking around in them anyway." He said.



Shalimar said:


> "I'm sure it must run in the family right?  Play your cards right, and I'll let you give me a personal tour."  she says, winking.
> 
> "So do you know where they wanted to go?  What area they needed a guide of?"




"There's only one place they would have dragged Rann off to. I could point you in the general direction, but he always went out there alone. Nobody else would go out there more than once. Why do you want to know? I may not exactly make an honest living, but I don't want to see a pretty girl like you get hurt."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2009)

"Thats very sweet of you, but I can handle myself honey.  I'm looking for somebody, and I think he might be with those imperials, but I don't want them to know I'm around until I know for sure.  I just want to take a quick peek, and if he isn't there I'll leave right away.  I've no desire to annoy any storm troopers."

"I promise to be a good girl, and to be very very careful."  Istara tells the spacer with a sly smile.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> "Thats very sweet of you, but I can handle myself honey.  I'm looking for somebody, and I think he might be with those imperials, but I don't want them to know I'm around until I know for sure.  I just want to take a quick peek, and if he isn't there I'll leave right away.  I've no desire to annoy any storm troopers."
> 
> "I promise to be a good girl, and to be very very careful."  Istara tells the spacer with a sly smile.




"All right. But don't say I didn't warn you." He says.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2009)

OOC: assuming he points me in the general direction, since that was why Istara was trying to reassure him, Istara will head back outside.

After finishing her whiskey, a suitibly Corellian thing to do given that she was on duty, Istara headed back outside, moving to where she was suppoused to meet up with the other members of the ground mission.

"It looks like the young kid is leading the imperials, and is likely the force sensitive that is in charge of this whole thing.  He shanghai'd a local, or at least a spacer into guiding him and his men to some ruins in the area, and I got the general location from his brother.  I can lead us there, or at least I think I can.  I'd suggest having one of our people paint the Imperial ship for bombardment by the Taelros while we have the chance, that way, if they get by us, we can call in a barrage on their shuttle before they return, without it shields up it likely wouldn't take much to ground it.  Maybe just have a flight of E-wings and a P-wing on standby down here for fire-support in case we need them at the ruins or to take out the shuttle."


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

Storm has been chatting with Rosa and turns to regard the corellian as she returns. A sound plan. And it seems we might have to hurry.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 7, 2009)

Once the Jedi leaves the cantina, Wes will keep his position, both as an overwatch and to see if anyone follows her out of the settlement. Once he confirms whether or not someone is following her, Wes will move to another position, so as to watch the settlement and the Imperials and await further orders.

If the orders come down to paint the shuttle, Wes will get several vectors, so as to get a tight target profile and avoid any unneeded damage to the area around the target.


----------



## possum (Sep 7, 2009)

"Good plan," Rosa says to Istara before leaving temporarily to arrange the backup plans.  "We should leave as soon as possible.  Stock up on anything you think we may need, but let's not go overboard."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 16, 2009)

OOC: If you want to requisition any supplies from _Taelros_' inventory, or to purchase anything that might be available in a small smuggling port, let me know.

Rosa's commlink flashed, and she answered to hear Lt. Gellian on the line. "Sorry to interrupt you," The Twi'lek wing commander says, "But one of the E-Wings has some mechanical trouble, and that leaves us down a pilot up here. I can deal if you need her down there, but can you send Zenith back up?"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 19, 2009)

After pulling back to a secure comm-point, Wes checks in with the Commander.

"Awaiting orders, ma'am." The corellian scout states over a secure transmission. "If we're going to strike the shuttle site, it's gonna need to be quite rapid and decisive, else they get comm off and warn the others and things will stink of the wrong end of a Bantha, quick."


----------



## possum (Sep 20, 2009)

"Zenith," Rosa says, turning to the pilot, "orders are for you to head back up to the ship as soon as possible."

Her comlink beeps as the scouting Wes communicates with her.  She answers it quickly, hearing the tactical situation before acting upon it.  "_Taelros_, this is the squad leader.  I'm requesting a fire strike on the following target, she says, giving the gunners on the ship the coordinates Wes had staked out.

"Incoming," she coms to the scout if the strike is accepted.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2009)

"Uhh...We are going to be fighting a Sith, possibly a Sith Lord and you are sending away one of our three Jedi?"  Istara says, raising an eyebrow.  After a second she sighs, militaries were suppoused to make sense to sane individuals so she'd have to question her sanity if she understood the logic, it was good that she didn't...right?

"This will be educational...I did mention I'm a pilot not a duelist right?  Oh well, if all else fails, we can just use grenades."


----------



## possum (Sep 20, 2009)

Rosa shrugs.  "I may not like it, and I think that it's a very dangerous move for us.  But orders are orders.  Besides, we may need her more in the air than we do down here."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 20, 2009)

OOC: It wasn't an order from the captain (Commander Cyn), it was a request from the fighter wing commander (Lt. Gellian). Rosa outranks him; she can refuse the request, or bump it up to the captain. Though really it's a plot device to get Zenith out of the party since her player dropped.


----------



## possum (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC: Bah, that's what I meant.  Sorry about that.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2009)

"Request approved." Commander Cyn says, in response to the question regarding a strike on the Imperial shuttle.

A few minutes later a few shots from the Frigate fell down to the planet, destroying the shuttle and its escorts... and the Imperials patroling around it.


----------



## possum (Sep 28, 2009)

"Let's move out," Rosa says as the others finish their preparations for what lies ahead.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2009)

"Remind me to never give the wrong coordinates when spotting for orbital bombardment."  Istara  says lamely, surveying the wreckage.  Shuddering at the rapid flash of life ending through the force, Istara acknowledged the Lt. Commander's order and headed into the forest towards the ruins.

Once in the branches she kept her senses open to the force, trusting it to provide her with warnings, but not trusting it enough to turn off her suit's sophisticated helmet package, afterall if you put the credits down for advanced systems, you listen to what they told you.

[Perception +14 with her Superior Helmet Package, Stealth +10]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 29, 2009)

"It ain't any better when you call it in on you location purposefully," states Wes plainly before he moves off to take point. The corellian scout keeps his eyes and ears open, making his way quietly through the verdant terrain, with his rifle at the ready.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 5, 2009)

Heading off in the direction you were pointed at, the small town / spaceport quickly fades into the distance, and soon you're out in the rocky wilderness of Ruusan.

About ten kilometers from the town, what had been uneventful walk turns into something else, as a pair of large, cat-like creatures leap out from behind the rocks at you.


----------



## possum (Oct 5, 2009)

Rosa leaps in surprise as the felines ambush their position.  She hastily draws her blaster pistol and fires a shot at them if they prove hostile.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2009)

"Well, isn't this just a happy occurance."  Istara mutters, raising her wrist to point at the cats, she quirks her finger and lets out a spray of fire from the suit mounted pistol.

"Hey Storm, you talk Kitty to them and make them back off."

[OOC: Standard Action to Autofire at the felines, if she has time, ie. not a surprise round, she will use battlestrike on the attack as well and draw her lightsaber.

1d20+2 3d6+8
Battle Strike +1 (+1-3d6) Use the Force +15
Point Blank Shot +1 (+2) ]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 6, 2009)

Maintaining sound discipline, Wes turns his blaster rifle towards the cat-like creatures, flicking his weapon to stun and then attempting to determine if they're threatening or not. It's Wes's desire to avoid the tell-tale report of a blaster rifle, however that desire might be a moot point as the group reacts to the sudden appearance of the creatures.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2009)

Storm drops to a crouch and draws his saber, snarling at the other jedi's comment. It's not really apparent wether it was a smile or a sign of dissapproval. He waits for the creatures to make their move before acting.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+9 2d8+4
Ready a charge or if there's no room a normal attack on the first cat to attack any of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2009)

(you all are surprised due to excellent stealth rolls for the cats; the felines are definitely hostile; if you don't like how I've arranged your characters on the grid, let me know)

Initiative:

Rosa 22
Storm 21
Istara 21
Cats 13
Wes 13

** Surprise round (only the cats can act) **

One of the cats jumped out of nowhere to swipe his claw at Storm, finding a weak point in his armor. The other causes much more serious injury to Rosa, as she staggers back from the panther's attack.

[sblock=ooc]
Storm takes 18 damage.
Rosa takes 21 damage, which is more than her threshold, so she moves down a spot on the condition track.

Both of you are poisoned. Storm manages to stave off the initial attack, while Rosa does not. She moves another spot down the CT.

The poison can be cured with a DC 15 Treat Injury check.
[/sblock]

** Round 1 **

Staggering back, Rosa is unable to get an accurate shot off with her blaster.

Storm takes a clean slice with his lightsaber at the beast; its wounds are far from fatal, but it is showing some blood.

(Istara's up; she'll need a revised action, I think)


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2009)

Istara runs to her right around the boulder to get a better line on the cat attacking Rosa, it was too close to her to risk the blaster.  Raising her fist, she pointed at the boulder behind the creature and sent it flying toward its back.

[OOC: Move to P14 and then Standard Action to use Move Object on the Boulder behind Feline 2

Move Object at the Kitty (1d20+15=24)

Boulder Damage (4d6=17)]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2009)

The panther just barely avoids being trapped under the boulder; it's clearly in pain as it drags its hind leg out. It doesn't manage to claw Rosa again, but it does bite her; she's in very bad shape.

The other tears at Storm with both claws and a bite; he's holding up better than the commander, but that's not saying much.

[sblock=ooc]
Rosa: 7/42 HPs; -2 on the condition track
Storm: 17/70 HPs

cat 1: some damage
cat 2: some damage; limping a bit
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 7, 2009)

Wes quickly makes the choice, bringing his blaster rifle to bear on the cat attacking the commander, and he flicks the selector switch back to normal fire and drops a blaster bolt toward the cat. However, the corellian scout then charges right after the bolt and imposes himself so as to draw the attention of the cat away from Rosa.

"On me, you lame wannabe sand panther!" Wes shouts as he rushes up to the cat, kicking debris from the ground at the animal and doing his best to irk it, which for a Corellian is quite effectively easy to do.

OOC

Hopefully between the attack, whether or not it hits, and the shouting the cat's focus should be drawn from Rosa onto Wes.

Blaster Rifle Attack (1d20+7=10, 3d10+2=24)


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2009)

Rosa grabs at her wound and struggles in vain to stop the bleeding from the three long gashes on her side.  She staggers slightly as the venom begins to make its way through her system, but she still--somehow--manages to keep her aim steady at the offending panther.  She fires a shot at it, hitting it.

OOC: Destiny point to trigger an autocrit on the thing.  Damage is 2(3d6+2)


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2009)

Wes's shot goes wide, harmlessly blasting the boulder behind the cat.

** Round 2 **

Initiative:

Rosa 22
Storm 21*
Istara 21
Cats 13
Wes 13

Rosa, gathering every reserve of focus she has, fires a blast right in the beast's eye. It doesn't look in much better shape than she is after that. The poison surges through her as she makes the shot, though.

[sblock=ooc]
Rosa: 7/42 HPs; -3 on the condition track
Storm: 17/70 HPs

cat 1: some damage
cat 2: severe damage; badly staggering
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2009)

Istara snarls, sounding rather like a cat herself, and brings her wrist mounted blaster in line with the cat that was still trying to savage Rosa despite its wounds. She triggers a flurry of blaster bolts at it hoping to put it out of its misery, and more importantly put it out of Rosa's misery.

OOC: Autofire At Injured Cat (1d20-2=12, 3d6+10=16), move action to draw/ignite her saber.  I subtracted a -5 for the Cat being in melee, however thinking about it, I don't know if that actually applies to area attacks, if it doesn't the attack is a 17 (1d20+7+1-5(Area)-5(Melee)) damage is 8 (miss) or 16(Hit).

The area is O11-O12-P11-P12


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2009)

OOC: I don't think it applies to autofire, so...

With a burst of blaster fire from Istara's wrist blaster, one of the cats goes down.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 7, 2009)

With the barest of nods, Wes says, "Commander." The scout then quickly moves past Rosa and brings his heavy rifle to bear on the second car, firing upon it with a better, well-aimed shot than his previous one.

OOC

Wes moves to N7 and fires at Cat 1 with a -5 Penalty for shooting into melee.

Heavy Blaster Fire with Penalty (1d20+2=15, 3d10+2=17)


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2009)

Rosa nods her thanks to all those who helped her from being completely destroyed by the savage cat and cautiously leans against the nearby boulder, regaining as much breath and strength as she can under the circumstances.  (2/3 swift actions to move up the CT.  Move action to p-11)


----------



## drothgery (Oct 8, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Heavy Blaster Fire with Penalty (1d20+2=15, 3d10+2=17)




OOC: Do you want to use a force point on that attack roll?


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 8, 2009)

drothgery said:


> OOC: Do you want to use a force point on that attack roll?




OOC

Yes, I would like to do that.

Force Point (1d6=6)

Thanks.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 8, 2009)

Drawing on reserves of calm he didn't know he had, Wes' shot leaves a burning wound in the remaining cat's side.

** Round 3 **

Initiative:

Rosa 22
Storm 21*
Istara 21
Cats 13
Wes 13

Despite her efforts to recover, the poison saps still more strength from the commander.

[sblock=ooc]
And no active player characters are trained in treat injury, and nobody decided they needed a really high Wisdom. Eek. I think Istara's got the best Treat Injury @ +4.
[/sblock]







[sblock=ooc]
Rosa: 7/42 HPs; -4 on the condition track
Storm: 17/70 HPs

cat 1: moderate damage; limping
cat 2: dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 8, 2009)

Storm takes a short leap backwards to recoil from the assault, but his determination is stronger than few wounds. He is immediatily back on the beast with saber and claws.

[sblock=OOC]Swift action to use Second Wind, +17HP putting me up to 34. Then onehanded attack with saber. If the saber hits, use reactive claw.
LS: +9 2d8+3
Claw: +8 1d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 8, 2009)

As the poison starts to affect him as well, Storm backs off then launches another attack. He slices at the cat with his lightsaber and cuts a gash opposite its blaster wound, but the follow-up with his claw does not connect.

[sblock=ooc]
Rosa: 7/42 HPs; -4 on the condition track
Storm: 34/70 HPs; -1 on the condition track

cat 1: severe damage; limping
cat 2: dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2009)

[OOC: Istara can will use fool's luck to give herself a +5 bonus to all her skills when it comes time to do so, she'll have a +9 in treat injury at that point. I don't have my book on me, but I think the use the force skill got an add on so that Jedi could put non-jedi into healing trances.]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 8, 2009)

[sblock=Istara]
The cat's intelligence is 2, so it's not a valid target for Mind Trick.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2009)

Istara moves past Rosa to join Wes (N9) in backing up Storm. Once she has the better angle of attack she lays down another barrage of fire.

[Autofire at J+k 6+7=Autofire attack on 2nd cat 1/2 damage on miss. (1d20+7+1-5=9, 3d6+10=21)]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of the shots in Istara's burst of autofire go high or wide, but enough connect that the second cat is barely standing.

Still, it desperately lunges at Storm with a claw and a bite.

[sblock=ooc]
Rosa: 7/42 HPs; -4 on the condition track
Storm: 14/70 HPs; -1 on the condition track

cat 1: nearly dead; limping
cat 2: dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 9, 2009)

Wes takes a knee while drawing a bead on the remaining cat, his frame steady and true, yet when he pulls the trigger there is not familiar whine of blast fire. Either the corellian lost count of his ammunition, or the power pack was defective and fizzled out, as the rounds available display reads zero.

Quickly, Wes ejects the power pack and reloads it with a freshly charged pack, hopefully in time to fire on the sole remaining cat.

OOC

Blaster Rifle with melee penalty (1d20+2=3, 3d10+2=13)

That's a Natural 1, folks, which peer the rules is an automatic miss. However, for the dramatic/thematic, my pose above is an explanation for the issue. 

Sorry, Storm.


----------



## possum (Oct 9, 2009)

Rosa struggles to stop the swimming in her head as the quick-acting poison continues to rage within her body.  She remains there, resting, every instinct in her body screaming for a medevac back to the _Taelros_.  The mission, however, was far more important than just her.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 9, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
No change in Rosa's status; she recovered a step on the track, and then was forced down again. That poison is nasty; it attacks every round until treated.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 9, 2009)

drothgery said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> No change in Rosa's status; she recovered a step on the track, and then was forced down again. That poison is nasty; it attacks every round until treated.
> [/sblock]




OOC: Okay, I'll spend three swifts to keep myself at the same space.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Storm knows he has been bested. Had he fought alone, this beast would have shredded him to pieces. But his own bestial instinct tells him to fight on with the last he has. Gripping the lighsaber in both hands he brings it down to the monster.

ooc: LS: +8 2d8+3


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2009)

With a last slice of his lightsaber, Storm finishes off the predator. However, the poison is still working in his veins.

[sblock=ooc]
Rosa: 7/42 HPs; -4 on the condition track
Storm: 14/70 HPs; -2 on the condition track

A DC 15 Treat Injury check will neutralize the poison.

cat 1: dead
cat 2: dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2009)

Once the cats were dead, Istara lets out a sigh of relief.  "We should get away from here before the scent draws more of them."  she points out.

She opens herself to the force, putting herself into a flow state, letting it guide her actions as she approaches Rosa.  "Your wounds must really be hurting.  I'm not a medic, but I do know my way around wounds, let me clean them up for you so we can get going."

[OOC: Force point to activate Fools Luck.  +5 to all skills but doesn't stack with the skill focus feat.  +9 to treat injury.]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 13, 2009)

Once the beasts are down and stay down, Wes moves to help with the injured. While the scout isn't a trained medic, he's seen plenty of injuries in the field, sometimes even those of others, and has helped out as he was able.

OOC

Wes will aid another on those Treat Injury checks, which can be done untrained, Wes only has a +1 on the roll for an untrained check, but it's a better than 50% chance that he'll add a +2 to Istara's roll...so why not.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2009)

Wes remembers a Corellian animal quite similar to these cats, and so comes up with a few helpful hints for Istara, but the Jedi seems to have things well in hand on her own, as they manage to neutralize the poison in Rosa.

With Storm, the poison doesn't seem to have drained him as much yet, but seems harder to treat; neither the soldier nor the Jedi know Cathar physiology as well as humans.

[sblock=ooc]
aid another; treat injury w/ Fool's Luck (1d20+1=18, 1d20+9=23)

same thing, for Storm (1d20+1=3, 1d20+9=13)
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2009)

Itara and Wes don't give up on Storm, though. Another approach to detoxifying the Cathar Jedi works, and the poison's effects begin to clear.

[sblock=OOC]
Congratulations, you're now level 6. I'm following video game logic in leveling up, so you're restored to full hit points and no condition track penalties.

If you want to rebuild your character more completely than just leveling up, feel free to do so, as long as you're conceptually the same character.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 14, 2009)

"Thanks a lot," Rosa says after the group works to neutralize the poison in her body.  After its gone, she feels strangely refreshed, and stands watch over the group as they continue to work on Storm.  "He's going to be okay?" she asks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2009)

"Yea, he'll be fine.  He is a bit tougher than you are, he had more venom in his system than you did.  Its been neutralized now though." Istara told the officer.

"Once the two of you feel ready we can keep going."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2009)

Storm stands up from his combat pose and quietly puts away his saber. "I will be alright. These were formidable beasts. We should be more alert."


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 15, 2009)

"They definitely had the advantage of it being their domain," says Wes as he frowns a bit at the corpses of the slain felines. It's obvious to those with any level of insight, forced aided or otherwise, that Wes feels he should have spotted them. "I'll keep that in mind as we press forward."

With that, the scout moves to take point and continue on the way to their mission objective.

"I'll scout ahead a few meters while you all get sorted. I'll have my comms open."


----------



## possum (Oct 18, 2009)

Rosa nods to Wes as he suggests going ahead to scout the terrain.  "That's good to hear.  We ready, then?" as the rest of her team agrees, and with Wes at a suitable position at the point of the group, Rosa begins to head towards the enemy's position.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2009)

You have to hike another ten kilometers or so across the broken terrain before Wes spots the first sign that you really are heading in the right direction, a single stormtrooper obviously standing point.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 9, 2009)

Upon seeing the lone stormtropper, sends back a hold position signal to the group, checks to make sure that the imperial is really alone before he then drops back to the others and fills them in one what he saw and where.

"Basically," finishes Wes. "He looks to be alone."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Can we go around? Storm tries to assess the tactical situation.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 9, 2009)

"With only four of us a stand up fight is not a good idea." Istara says, watching the trooper.  "It would be better to avoid him to preserve the surprise since we'll need it once we find their main group...we need to avoid getting caught between him and his comrades though."


----------



## possum (Nov 9, 2009)

Rosa nods with Istara's suggestion.  "I agree.  We don't know how many are here, so we can't risk notifying them.  Sneaking around _is_ the best option."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 9, 2009)

"I could scout out a safe route around the sentry and send back the route via an encoded burst," suggests Wes.


----------



## possum (Nov 15, 2009)

"Do it," Rosa agrees, "but be careful."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 15, 2009)

A wry grin forms upon Wes's face, as his answer to being safe, with the briefest of nods before he heads off into the brush, so as to map out a safe route for the group to pass around the lone sentry.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2009)

*Skill Challenge: Get past the sentries!*

Wes has spotted the first Imperial Stormtrooper standing point. It's likely there are others. You can probably defeat one without much trouble, but if he or she (the official sexism of Palpatine's Empire was tossed aside by reform-minded Emperors long ago, much like the official anti-nonhuman prejudice, though unofficially both linger) manages to call for backup, it could become a much more serious problem.

As has been the case for most of your walk out here, there are occasional large boulders and clumps of scrub that can provide cover for sneaking around, but you'll have to be very careful. Presumably there's some sort of building or cave structure further in, but you can't make anything out just yet.

*Primary skills:* Stealth, Perception, Deception. Beyond that, be creative.


----------



## possum (Nov 20, 2009)

Rosa, knowing that she definately couldn't talk her way through due to her Alliance uniform, begins looking for a way to sneak past the stormtrooper.  (Perception +9)


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 20, 2009)

Carefully Wes makes his way to plotting the right path, at each way point he sends a burst transmission via comlink, to his teammates.

(Perception +9, sans equipment bonuses;Stealth +11)


----------



## drothgery (Nov 21, 2009)

Wes manages to creep unseen to a better observation point. Anticipating the sentry's paterns, he's able to wave you to a spot behind another boulder farther along, and scout ahead himself.

(19 on the die + 11 stealth = 30; 1 Success, and because that was an insanely good roll, a +2 to the next Stealth check someone else makes)

From the improved vantage point, Rosa observes the Imperial.

(9 on the die + 9 = 18; another success, just barely)

It looks like he is following standard Imperial Stormtrooper sentry paterns... which are quite thorough, but a bit predictable. With a little work, you manage to time your movements to get past him.

You can now see what looks like a structure of some sort off in the distance, and another Imperial somewhat closer.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2009)

Taking hint from the route plotted by Wes, Storm follows, staying hidden in the bushes, trying to look like a big feral feline, rather than a sentient one

ooc: Stealth +9 (or +11) if I use Wes's help. I'll use a force point if the overall score is 10-15.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 25, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]My internet ate my first post; basically you rolled poorly but between an FP and Wes' bonus just barely managed a success.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 3, 2009)

Storm had to call upon the Force to avoid notice as he moved to catch up with Wes', but he did manage.

[sblock=ooc]
3 successes; Istara still has to act this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 10, 2009)

"Of course this wouldn't be easy," Rosa mutters as she attempts to sneak to a position closer to the structure, following Storm and Wes' path.  (Stealth +5)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 10, 2010)

Rosa miss-timed her move into the open, and was forced to retreat back behind a boulder before the Imperials noticed her (1 failure).


----------



## possum (Jan 14, 2010)

Rosa curses to herself as she is nearly spotted by the imperial.  She rubs her knee, scraped from the retreat beyond the boulder.  The commander carefully peeks from behind her cover, and begins to head out again after a few seconds.  (Stealth +5)


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 14, 2010)

OOC

If allowable, can I perform another aid another action to assist Rosa's role? Stealth+11

Cade would advise her on a better route or path, based on his plans, via a burst transmission or what not. Up to, and including, coming back to help her out.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 17, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> If allowable, can I perform another aid another action to assist Rosa's role? Stealth+11
> 
> Cade would advise her on a better route or path, based on his plans, via a burst transmission or what not. Up to, and including, coming back to help her out.




OOC: Cade? Isn't it Wes? 

Though Wes tries to help her out, Rosa still can't see a clear way through.

OOC: Sorry, even with a +2, the dice don't like Rosa's attempts at Stealth. Currently at 3 successes, 2 failures, and one missing Jedi.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 17, 2010)

OOC

Sorry, I did mean Wes.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Storm looks at Rosa's attempts and decides it's time to do something. He picks up a small rock, hurls it up into the air and then grabs it with the force and sends it flying to the bushes on the other side of the guard.

OOC: UtF to move light object to create a diversion.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2010)

(bump on the off chance that some of you are still subscribed to the IC thread but not the OOC thread; I'd like to get the game restarted if I still have four players; Wes and Rosa's players have chimed in over in OOC)


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2010)

Storm bounces a rock off into the distance with the Force, drapes a very minor illusion around it, and the sentry goes chasing after it just long enough for you all to move up to the next safe point. (natural 19 on Storm's UtF check = 34)

(7 successes, 1 failure)

* * * * *

Zenith was flying escort on _Taelros_; with one E-Wing down to mechanical trouble, she had been drawn up from the ground squad. She was more at home in a starfighter than in a lightsaber duel, but for some reason she'd had a lingering feeling of uneasiness since she took off from the planet's surface.

_She was standing in some sort of chamber, lightsaber drawn. A strange white-haired boy faced her, his Sith-red blade clashing with hers. The others who had been in the ground party seemed to be around the edges of her vision. At least, Storm and Wes and the Exec did. Perhaps another figure she did not recognize. But there was no sign of Istara there._

Zenith had no real talent for farseeing, but she would have sworn that was the dominant path, that anything that did not lead to the scene she saw would lead to disaster.

"Lieutenant!" The wing commander's voice shouted over the comm. "Just what kind of flying do you think that was?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2010)

Zenith shuddered as the vision broke and she realized she was drifting out of formation.

"Sorry!" she blurted, correcting her course. Then, because ultimately she trusted her instincts, and messages from the Force were rarely as clear cut as that had been, she added "Sir, I have to go back down to the planet and join the others. I know the patrol schedule is limited right now, but I have to be there."


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2010)

Lt. Gelian considered things for a second. Zenith was one of his best pilots. And he really doubted she wanted to go dirtside for the fun of it.

"I'll need to run this by the captain." He said. A few minutes later, Commander Cyn's voice was on her comm.

"Lt. Gellian says you want to go downside?" _Taelros_' commander said. He hoped he knew why. Ariav Cyn was hardly a gifted weilder of the Force -- he had no more skill manipulating it than the basic abilities every Miraluka had -- but nothing more than a Force vision had led him to strike up a conversation with Lynial Gellian in a spaceport cantina some years ago, and that had certainly saved the Twi'lek's life, and brought the Republic the services of someone who was turning into a very good wing commander.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2010)

"Commander, I know it may sound strange...but...they're..." She scowled, trying to think of how to say what she felt. "I've had a premonition. They're going to die, Commander, all of them, unless I'm with them. I don't know if anyone will die if I AM there...just that they all will if I'm not. Please give me permission to return to the surface."

Something in her tone suggested that she'd be going, with or without such permission. She just wanted to save herself a court martial if at all possible.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 1, 2010)

"Understood." He said. "Remind me to tell you how I met our wing commander sometime."


* * * *

It looked like there was one more sentry they needed to get past to make it to the structure ahead. Though the Imperials would undoubtedly have more troops inside.

(Possum/Rosa, Blackrat/Storm, Friadoc/Wes - next actions?)


----------



## possum (Jun 2, 2010)

Rosa continues to try and sneak her way past the Imperial sentry, despite her poor perfomance during the past few minutes.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2010)

This time, Rosa managed to avoid alerting anyone as she slipped up to the final point.

(16 on the die + 4 = 20; Success! 8 Successes, 1 failure)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 7, 2010)

If she had been capable of it, Xira undoubtedly would have sighed. E-9 was an almost brand new fighter. It had taken no significant damage in the brief exchange with the Imperials yesterday. But she had a team of techs tearing it apart anyway. It would, she thought, be at least another day before the E-Wing was flying again.

* * * * *

"I understand why you're letting her go, Ariav." _Taelros_' wing commander told the ship's CO. "But it's going to make a mess out of my patrol schedule, with E-9 still down."

"Since when has my slightly crazy fighter pilot friend been concerned with trivialities like that?" He replied.

"I think they put something in your drinks when they make you an officer. Makes you start acting all respectable." Lt. Gellian said.

"I wouldn't know anything about that." Commander Cyn said. "But I'll have to pull Lt. Starglow up, I guess."

* * * * *

So far, Ens. Falcon had not had all that much to do. He expected that to change soon, though. He was wearing two hats on _Taelros_; despite his lack of experience he was the senior medic in the ship's Marine detachment, and the ship's junior surgeon. It was an inevitable side effect of the relatively smaller crews that the Republic's new generation of capital ships carried -- a _Sacheen_-class carried less than a third of the crew of an old Nebulon-B frigate -- that every department was reduced. Which meant that he was one of only two fully trained doctors on the ship.

* * * * * *

Lt. Karan had called both of the ensigns away from their regular duties. By now all of the ship's senior officers had at least a little of a reputation among their juniors, and as much as Lynial Gellian was a throwback to the old Rebellion-era wing commanders, Arial Karan was a tactical officer that was very much a product of the new school. Smart, professional, highly competent... and one who while she understood the value of improvisation in combat, really preferred that things be done by the book when lasers and missiles weren't flying.

They, and a Marine jg barely senior to them, were in one of Taelros' briefing rooms. Usually used by the captain, but not always.


"Now that our 'special' party has reached its target, the Captain thinks it would be a good idea to eliminate the Imperial forces behind them. So he's sending down a couple squads of Marines, under your command." She told the Marine Lt.

"You two will be accompanying them, but you'll be going forward to support the Exec's party." She continued. "Installations like this have a rather disturbing habit of containing unusual technology that needs to be deciphered" She nodded in Xira's direction. "And of being rather dangerous."
 She nodded in Jace's direction this time. "Given that, the captain felt it was necessary to send forward some engineering and medical support, and your respective department heads recommended you for the job."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

ENS Falcon acknowledges the compliment with a nod and replies to Tactical Officer, "Yes ma'am.  I assume I will be authorized full tactical kit.  I will be ready to go as soon as I grab my gear."

When dismissed he returns to his quarters and gets into his battle armor.  He checks his gear and makes sure everything is in its proper place.  He gets his weapons from the armory and inspects them, ensuring that everything is in order.  Once ready he meets the Marine Ltjg at the assigned debarkation point.  Looking around for the Verpine Techie, wondering how she is going to handle herself.  He is used to hanging with the Marines when off duty and hasn't spoken to the Ensign from Engineering before.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 7, 2010)

At the mention of unusual technology Xria felt a flash of excitement and it may almost look like the swirl of excitement within the Verpine's compound eyes. She nodded to the Lieutenant's following comment of dangerous.

After the Lt. had finished Xira comments, "Thank you, Ma'am. I am ready for some real excitement."

She looks over Ensign Falcon with an assessing gaze before departing (after being dismissed) for her tools and gear she might just need planet side.

Xiralaz returns to the fighter bays and makes a quick inspection of the work that has been completed on E-9 and makes a note of what still needs to be done. While she has been assigned elsewhere, she wanted to be sure the job she started was progressing as it should. 

The Verpine arrives promptly thereafter with her things in the transport bay and quickly goes about finding the departing marines she is catching a ride with.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2010)

Following the sentry from cover, Storm tries to determine his routine. After a while he signals Wes for the best moment to sneak past.

[sblock=OOC]Perception check to aid another by determining when is the best moment. Would that be feasible?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

(OOC - Hee, not sure if you're waiting on a post from me, so I'll just make sure I'm being explicit)

Zenith grinned at the commander's suggestion and replied, "I'll be sure to do that sometime." Then she was breaking formation and angling on a long, broad curve that would bring her around into the atmosphere, slowing her ship down until it emerged from its cocoon of fire more or less over the ground team.

Then she'd just find a landing spot nearby and set down.

Easy, right?


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 8, 2010)

Once the others have regrouped, after circumnavigating the sentry, Wes looks to the officers, "I could scout further ahead, while you catch yourselves and touch base, if needed?"

OOC: Basically, Wes would scout ahead, again, checking for a safe path between here and the target, checking for sentries. Unless that's no longer needed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Jace arrives after the Verpine and nods a greeting and says, "Hiya, I'm Ensign Falcon, but friends call me Jace."

------------
After talking to Xira he will ask the Marine Ltjg, "So what's the transport situation? Are we looking at a combat drop into a hot LZ, or something more casual?"
_
OOC: Jace is not being impolite in my mind, figuring that fellow Marine Junior officers (Ensigns and LTjgs) are on a first name basis.  He probably often talks to the guy in the Marine's mess.  If i am wrong I can edit._


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 9, 2010)

The Verpin looks up from her datapad, "Goodday to you Ensign Falcon. Nice to meet you. I am Ensign Xiralaz, a junior engineer."

As Jace talks with the Lt the Verpin connects with the ships database and looks up accessible information on not only Jace, but the XO and those in the her party, wanting to be prepared with those she will be dealing with.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 10, 2010)

Storm spots a small gap that he waves Wes through, and the Marine gets the group to what looks like the entrance to some sort of underground facility.

(9 Successes; 1 failure; skill challenge navigated successfully)

The Imperials didn't seem to have left a guard on the door, or any kind of lock, so the four Republic officers moved on in, following a tunnel that lead to what looked like an elevator. Except that it didn't seem to be working.

* * * * *

"We'll take an assault shuttle down, land just out of sight of where the XO's team first spotted the Imperials, and proceed from there. We won't be trying to be too sneaky, but the captain doesn't think an air strike is in order here." The Marine Lt. said.

And indeed, the Navy pilot that was staying on board the shuttle (she mentioned something about air conditioning) set the assault shuttle down pretty nearly right next to Zennith's fighter.

The two fire teams of Marines were not trying to hide their presence from the Stormtroopers. They were packing enough firepower to make sure any Imperial that didn't surrender immediately would have no time to call for help. At least, not unless there were far more sentries than Rosa's team had reported.

* * * * * *

Zennith received a flash with Istara's new orders -- and an update on what else the captain was sending planet-side -- while she was still descending. Although she was fairly confident a Jedi could make it past a few Imperial sentries on her own, letting the Marines do their job was perfectly reasonable, and that current in the Force that had pulled her down to the planet seemed persistent, but not desperately urgent.

So not too long later, the Marine Lt (OOC: I need to give a name -- and a species and gender -- to this person ) was setting up his team to cover the exit, and Zennith and the pair of ensigns followed the first group inside... and caught up with them before they had made any progress on the elevator.

Istara took her new orders from Zenith. "Sounds like you guys get to have all the fun." She said before leaving.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2010)

drothgery said:


> (OOC: I need to give a name -- and a species and gender -- to this person )



_<<OOC: I can do that for you. ,Human Male, Lt. Gorman>>_

On the Assault Shuttle ride through the turbulence of re-entry Jace looks over to the Marine Lt, and engages in a little banter, "So Gorman you look a little green, How many drops is this for you, Lieutenant?"

Lt Gorman plays along and replies, "Thirty eight... simulated."

Jace asks again, "How many *combat* drops?"

Gorman deadpans, "Uh, two. Including this one," arousing some chuckles from the NONCOMs who recognize the old joke. "Ahh, never gets old does it? Enough fun for now Falcon."

ENS Falcon responds, "Aye, aye Sir."  And double checks his weapon.

************

On the ground, he signals he's ready to move out and says to Zennith, "Ready when you are." 

On rendezvous with the rest of the ground team, he'll ask Rosa, "XO, ENS Falcon reporting in.  Anyone need medical attention?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Can you get it running sergeant? Storm, ready in a crouch, asks Wes and taps the door to the elevator.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Enroute to the surface the Verpine engineer is rather quiet and checks over her belongings to be sure that all is secure. 

Once on the ground and the Marines are going about their business Xira greets Zennith, even if she seems a bit more interested in how the fighter has fared since it left her sight in the hanger, "A pleasure to meet you Lieutenant."

***

Xiralz follows the marines in and is rather thankful that they had taken care of any Imperial threat. As they reach the XO's position she does her best to meet protocol, "Ensign Xiralaz reporting, Commander."

While awaiting a reply she looks over Storm and Wes Colton and the elevator door before them. She considers offering her talents to the endeavor, but waits for the XO's acknowledgment before doing so.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 10, 2010)

The Corellian male 's reply isn't a vocal one, just a wry-grin as he shoulder his rifle and pulls some tools from his security kit and before he kneels down, the yellow tubing of his second-class bloodstripes stretch with his movement.

[sblock=ooc]Computer use +10 with Security Kit total increases to +12[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 10, 2010)

"Nice to see some backup," Rosa says as the ensign greets her.  She fills the newcomers in, in case anything was missed during the briefing.

OOC: Heh, loved the Aliens reference.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 10, 2010)

"Thank you, Commander. Please, let me know if there is anything I can do to help, I am a Junior Engineer aboard the Taelros." she says to Rosa.

The Verpine tech looks over at what Wes is up to and speaks up, "Would you like a hand Gunnery Sergeant, I am quite proficient with matters of a mechanical or technological nature?" Xira says the last in a matter of fact, not a bragging manner. She makes ready to help, if needed.

[sblock=OOC] Use Computer +16 (+17 if mastercraft security/datapad/personal computer are used or +16 (+17 if mastercraft toolkit is used) 

Xira is merely offering to Aid (Another) rather than take over from Wes.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Breaking through security or jury-rigged fixing of equipment is really Mechanics, not Use Computer[/sblock]

Although Wes, with a few comments from the Ensign, tries to hack the controlling computer on the elevator, it becomes apparent quickly that the security would need to be overridden, and that the young Verpine's skills in that area were both impressive, and necessary.

After a few minutes' work, the elevator hummed to life.

[sblock=ooc]
12 on the die + 12 (Storm w/ Security Kit) + 2 = 26 on Use Computer, but it's not really the right skill for the job.
9 on the die + 17 (Xira w/toolkit) = 26 on Mechanics, which is.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 13, 2010)

Once the controls are overridden the young tech nods to Wes and looks to the others present, "*We* have bypassed the controls, the elevator is now available to us." The Verpine then quickly puts her tools away and steps aside for the more senior officers to go first, if they wish. "Ready to continue, Ma'am."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Wes is enlisted.

In order of seniority, the PCs are

Lt. Cmdr. Rosa Meridion
Lt. (jg) Storm
Lt. (jg) Zenith Khambatta
Ens. Jace Falcon
Ens. Xiralaz
Gunnery Sgt. Wes Colton

However, Wes is a fairly senior enlisted man, and he's by far the most experienced in ground combat of you.

Also worth noting...

Rosa, as XO, reports only to the Captain (Commander Ariav Cyn), and everyone else on the ship indirectly reports to her
Storm's immediate superior is Lt. (sg) Arial Karan, the tactical officer.
Zenith's is Lt. (sg) Lynial Gellian, the wing commander
Xiralaz reports to Lt. (sg) Saricia Targon, the chief engineer
Wes reports to the commander of the ship's Marine company, who I haven't created yet.
In his combat hat, so does Jace; in his medic role, he also reports to the (also unnamed) chief medical officer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2010)

(OOC - Minor point of confusion...are the PC's currently in two groups, and if so who is in which group? Just so I can make a mental 'map' of sorts until we're all together. )


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Minor point of confusion...are the PC's currently in two groups, and if so who is in which group? Just so I can make a mental 'map' of sorts until we're all together. )




OOC: No, you're all together.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 14, 2010)

"Nice work, ma'am, and it's just Gunny or Wes," says Wes to the ensign before he looks Rosa. "Want me on point, XO?"

With his kit stowed and his blaster rifle unslung, the marine scout is awaiting orders.


----------



## possum (Jun 14, 2010)

"I don't really know what's ahead of us, so I would like our best guns first.  Go ahead, sergeant," Rosa says to Wes' suggestion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Jace steps forward, "Right behind you Gunny."  He unslings his blaster rifle and checks to make sure it's on single fire and the grenade launcher is ready.

Under his breath he says to Wes, "Another glorious day in the Corps, eh? A day in the Corps is like a day on the farm.  Every meal a banquet. Every paycheck a fortune.  Every formation a parade.  On stack entry, you going left or right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2010)

"Let me go first," Zenith suggests quietly. "If there's trouble I can hold them off of you while you shoot."

She grins and glances back. "Or take them from behind if they get past me."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2010)

Storm nods at the plan. I'll guard the commander. He balances the lightsaber hilt in his paw and readies to dart from the elevator if need be.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

The small Verpine nods to Wes and listens to the others as they decide how to proceed. She seems to ready herself and operates the controls for the elevator and will inform the others when it approaches. She also takes this time to look for any surveillance devices in the area, including the coming elevator.

[sblock=ooc] Not sure what you want there to look for such things. If mechanical or electrical use previous modifiers, (+17 normally) or a straight up perception check +8 (with a reroll if needed).

Thanks for the rank info drothgery. Just note, if it was not clear, Xira was addressing Rosa with her comment, being the senior officer present.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Jace puts his helmet on and is ready for potential threats.
_
OOC: Take 10 for Perception Check = 22._


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2010)

No one seems to be immediately outside the elevator, though when they look, both Xira and Jace can tell pretty clearly that a fair number of people have been through this area recently.

The elevator -- a large, cargo lift, really -- sets you down in a room with passages to the east, south, and west. The passages to the east and south dead-end within your line of sight, while the one to the west takes a left turn after a bit.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 20, 2010)

The Verpine draws her blaster pistol while remaining behind the others. The two marines and Lieutenant seem to have the point position covered well enough and the Cathar is sticking close to the XO. Xira shrugs and plans to keep her insectoid self in cover where she can. She looks to lift and then quietly asks, "Commander, would you like to remain here? I am sure I can arrange something as to accessible to us, unless they have some tech look at it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2010)

Jace says quietly, "Who's going to peek around the corner, Gunny or the L T here?"  He positions himself along the right wall back from the corner to cover whichever one is going to go look.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2010)

Rather than answer, Zenith just did. She stepped softly to the corner, then tipped her head around so she could see past it with one eye. Her right hand rested comfortably on her lightsaber, but it wasn't drawn just yet.

(Let me know if you need any stealth or perception rolls)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2010)

[sblock=Storm/Zenith]
Actually, please make a Use the Force check
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC UtF Check]1d20+15=23[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 21, 2010)

oO Jedi Oo thinks Wes to himself. However, if the corellian scout has any critique or comment, he keeps it to himself since everyone here carries a commission, unlike him. Instead he readies himself to provide cover fire should the need arise.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 23, 2010)

[sblock=Storm]
You have a vague bad feeling about this place.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Zenith]
UtF check: Rolled 16 +16 = 32

Once you got off the elevator, this complex started giving you the ancient yet relatively high tech, and sort-of creepy vibe that you think really old Sith sites or even older Rakatan sites are rumored to give off.
[/sblock]

Zenith takes point and you proceed around the corner to what looks like a hallway, though it seems like the complex has been cut out of rock. Unusual symbols appear on the walls. Temporary lighting sources, which look to be Imperial issue, seem to have been left every 20 meters or so.

The hall dead ends into a door, and there is another door on your left.

[sblock=Perception checks]
Zenith: 3+16 = 19; Storm: 2+8=10; Rosa: 18+9 = 27; Wes: 5+9 = 14; Jace:  18 +12 = 30; Xira: 4,17+8=25
[/sblock]

[sblock=Xira, Rosa, Jace]
You think you hear something in the room to your left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2010)

Zenith pauses as they round the corner, and she looks over to meet Storm's eyes with an uneasy expression.

"I feel the Dark Side here," she says quietly. "In the very walls. Not from a person, but in the place itself. Guard yourself."

She then continues on forward until reaching the dead end, where she stops and looks between the doors quizzically...finally glancing back at Rosa as if to ask 'which way?'


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2010)

In response to Zenith's feelings Storm nods and concurs. There is uneasyness in this place. I feel it's best to continue with one of us Jedi staying with the commander and one leading. You still want the point?


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 23, 2010)

Xiralaz comes to a halt with the others and listens carefully to the Jedi in lead as she followed by the Cathar, explain their perception into the Force. At the mention of the Dark Side tries not to worry too much. She than catches the sounds of something to her left. She whispers, "A noise." and she points in the direction of it to her left. The Verpine's grip on her blaster tightens.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2010)

Jace whispers into his comlink, "Ens Xiralaz is correct, I heard something from behind this door as well."  He lines up ready if the Jedi on point is going to open the door.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2010)

Zenith nods at Storm, and creeps over to the door that others had heard noises from. She looks over everyone to make sure they're ready...then unhooks her lightsaber from her belt and nudges the door's opening controls.


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2010)

"The left," Rosa concurs.  "I heard something, too.  Stay on guard."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2010)

The door proves somewhat resistant to attempts at opening it, until Xira puts her skills to work. It's a good thing she was able to override the locking mechanism as physically forcing the thick, stone-like door open would have been difficult.

As the door opened, it became clear that its thickness muffled sounds considerably. A large console dominated the far wall, but half a dozen Stormtroopers -- in their distinctive white uniforms, almost unchanged from Palpatine's time save for the clear faceplates and that some of the troopers in front of you were clearly female, and others clearly nonhuman -- were exchanging fire with as many bipedal war droids that looked ancient but deadly.

What looked like a tech in an Imperial Navy uniform seemed to be hiding behind a workstation.

[sblock=Zenith, Storm]
The war droids seem to have something of a dark side aura.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

Jace says, "Whoa, who's fighting who here?" while he stands ready to react.

Initiative  (1d20+11=17)


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 6, 2010)

Xira spots the combat from behind the others. She eyes the ancient war droids with some wonder but clutches at her weapon and readies for some sort of combat to break out. The Verpine attempts to make herself unseen as she spots the workstation and the cowardly Imperial behind it. Wondering what information it may hold or what it may control here.

[sblock=ooc] Knowledge (Technology) +11 to glean any info about the droids?
Readying for combat. Initiative +11
Staying out of sight, for now. Stealth +11

1d20+11=17 Knowledge (Technology), 
1d20+11=25 Initiative, 
1d20+11=18 Stealth[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2010)

Rosa spies the hiding Imperial as well as the battle going on.  She removes her pistol from its holster and prepares for the battle ahead.

1d20+10=21


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 10, 2010)

"My recommendation," states Wes as he shoulders his blaster rifle and flicks a thumb switch on the modified weapon. "Blast them all, and sort it out later."

With that, Wes takes aim at a dense grouping of stormtroopers and drops a volley of autofire into them.

____

Initiative (1d20+11=14)
Autofire, Heavy Blaster Rifle (1d20+3=15, 3d10+3=18) Adjust from Rosa's Born Leader trait; 16.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2010)

"Those droids..." Zenith says softly, gazing at the scene with uncharacteristic hesitation. "How can a machine smell of the Force? How can a machine be of the Dark Side? I don't understand..."

(Init: 13!)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 11, 2010)

As she too readies to take action as well Xira looks to Zenith and replies in a technical manner, "Ma'am droids are not capable of being part of the force, that I am quite sure of. Two possibilities that I can think of off hand would be that they were constructed with materials that somehow were imbued with the Force, as I hear that certain Force users are able to do. Or that the droids we see have a living component within them."


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2010)

Storm drops to a crouch, ready to pounce at the first sign of hostility towards them. If the place itself is flowing with dark side, it might have left an imprint on the droids. He muses to Zenith's and Xira's observations.

Init: 1d20+6=7


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2010)

"I say go for the Imperials first," Rosa suggests after a moment of thought.  "After all, we _know_ that they're bad."  She then gives a little bit of advice to everyone, hoping to help them during the upcoming battle

*Activates Born Leader; all allies in my line of sight gain a +1 on attack rolls.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

While crouched behind the Gunny and maintaining some cover from the doorjamb, Jace takes aim at an Imperial Trooper not bunched together and fires a single shot.
[sblock=Actions]2 Swift Actions: Aim
Standard Action: Ranged Attack at Imperial Trooper Aimed Blaster Rifle  (1d20+13=18, 4d8+3=18)
Bonuses applied: +3 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank Shot); 1d8+1 Damage (Point Blank Shot, Deadeye Shot)[/sblock]______________________________





Jace Falcon CS


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2010)

(sorry for the delay; if you have any quibbles about your spots on the battle grid, let me know)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7


As you enter the room, the droids are firing on the Stormtroopers.

[sblock=Xira]
Other than noting that they look very old, you don't recognize anything about the design of the droids. Certainly they're nothing any major power has used recently. They're bipedal and black.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 14, 2010)

"That droid design, is unfamiliar to me. They appear to be of an older make, not used by any power that I am aware of, in recent times." At the Lt.Cmdr.'s order, if Xiara can fire from her current position by peeking around the corner by Zenith, then she takes the time to get the perfect shot and shots the stormtropper before her (S1) otherwise, she will hold her action.

[sblock=Actions]Aim = careful shot +point blank shot (+7)
Hit 1d20+7=25 Ref
for 3d8+3=16 damage[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

_<<OOC: Copied and Edited post from above.>>_

While crouched behind the Gunny and maintaining some cover from the  doorjamb, Jace takes aim at an Imperial Trooper (S6) not bunched together and  fires a single shot.
[sblock=Actions]2 Swift Actions: Aim
Standard Action: Ranged Attack at Imperial Trooper Aimed  Blaster Rifle  (1d20+13=18, 4d8+3=18)
Bonuses applied: +3 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank  Shot); 1d8+1 Damage (Point Blank Shot, Deadeye  Shot)[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2010)

(OOC - I hope we're not waiting on me. I wanted to see what happened in the round a bit before I posted. Is that okay? Or would you prefer we all post before any resolution takes place?)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2010)

OOC:Major apologies for the delays, especially since I don't really have a good reason for not keeping things more up to date.

The droids seem to be ignoring the newcomers at first, firing at the Stormtroopers. And the Stormtroopers are too preoccupied to do anything other than take cover or fire back when you enter the room, not quite realizing that the blast of fire from Xira's heavy pistol had hit one of them.

Rosa calls out instructions and positions you to better attack (activate Born Leader).

Despite that, Jace's shot doesn't do anything to the trooper's armor.

Wes' burst of autofire is more effective; although neither of the two troopers he hits (S3 & S2) take the full brunt of the attack, both have some chinks in their armor now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

_<<OOC: Did I miss something? What about Xira's shot?  And for Jace's 18 damage, was that absorbed in the armor or was that an IC way of saying he missed?>>_


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<OOC: Did I miss something? What about Xira's shot?  And for Jace's 18 damage, was that absorbed in the armor or was that an IC way of saying he missed?>>_




OOC: Jace missed. My scatter-brained self didn't notice that Xira had taken a shot, actually. Fixed.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 19, 2010)

...


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2010)

(Zenith and Storm still need actions for round 1)


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 23, 2010)

Commander... Storm apologises as he pushes past the others, ignites his saber and pounces at the closest stormtrooper (s1)

OOC: Charge!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 24, 2010)

Storm pounces across the room and slices into the nearest stormtrooper, cutting off sections of her armor. It doesn't look she's taken any major wounds, but her armor is showing a lot of scorch marks, and keeping on her feet so far has obviously taken a lot of energy.

[sblock=ooc/Storm's actions]
15 on my die + 10 + 2 for charging = 27; Storm hits
7 + 1 + 4 = 12 damage

she's about at half of her hit points, but hasn't been knocked down the condition track at all
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping that Storm's 'distraction' of the stormtroopers will be enough to protect her back, Zenith rushes boldly into the room, diving behind one of the large obstacles at the north end. Her back tingles, knowing that she's pretty much exposed to the stormtroopers...but should be hard for the droids to hit, unless they come closer than is advisable against a Jedi.

(move to M5 (she can move 8 squares while not armored), while readying heavy blaster rifle. I can't tell if she has a shot at a droid from there, if so, she'll take it...otherwise it'll have to wait for next turn.)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 30, 2010)

Zenith moves into the room, taking cover next to the large, heavy workstation and firing off a shot around the corner with her heavy blaster. Unfortunately, the shot goes well wide.

[sblock=ooc]Took a closer look at the cover rules, and you've got a shot at D3 or D6 but they both have cover; I'll assume you're shooting at D3...

and missed; 6 on the die + 9 = 15
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 30, 2010)

Rosa steps just slightly into the room (P9) and fires off a shot at the first stormtrooper.  

1d20+5=15, 3d6+3=18


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2010)

(Xira?)


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 1, 2010)

The Verpine moves just inside of the room, fires off a shot at the nearest stormtrooper before moving back out of the room to cover (running attack+point blank)

(( To hit Ref Def of 27 for 12 dmg ))


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Wes maintains his position, as well as his targets, as he continues to lay into the stormtroopers with his heavy blaster rifle.

OOC: 

I know I'm a step early, but I can adjust this as needed and I stupidly rolled before noticing I should have waited. I didn't wanna seem like a cheater, or anything. *chuckles*

Autofire, Heavy Blaster Rifle (1d20+4=14, 3d10+3=25)


----------



## drothgery (Sep 6, 2010)

The droid closest to Zenith drew a blade that reasonated with dark side energy before closing with her and making a slice that she is hard-pressed to dodge (modified 30 hit, 16 dmg).

D6 fires at the stormtroopers, but hits the workstation instead (hit cover). The same happens to D2. D5 moves up and fires at Wes, unsuccessfully (modified 13 misses).

D1's fire forces the stormtrooper covering the tech to duck back behind cover (modified 25 hits despite cover, max damage rolled). Its partner (D4) was equally effective (natural 20).

Xira pegs the stormtrooper facing Storm with a shot from her blaster, and then the Verpine retreats behind cover again. Despite not suffering any single serious wound, the stromtrooper is not looking very good.

She withdraws a few meters, then fires her rifle at Storm, but with her injuries, she has trouble getting off a good shot. (modified 18 will miss)

Another Stormtrooper (S2) pokes his head out from behind cover to fire at Storm as well, but he doesn't doe any better (modified 19 misses). His partner behind the section of workstations (S3) stepped out to take a shot at one of the war droids (D6) and blew away some circuitry.

The closest of the pair behind the second workstation also tried to fire on Storm, and also missed. His partner fired on the central war droid (D6), but was ineffective. The last stormtrooper also fired on D6, and the droid looked like it was barely remaining functional.

Rosa's shot goes well wide.

(Jace is up)


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

While crouched behind the Gunny and maintaining some cover from the  doorjamb, Jace takes aim at an exposed Imperial Trooper[S4,5, or 6] trying to put them down and  fires a single shot.
[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim to eliminate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at Imperial Trooper that has best chance to hit despite their cover. Ranged Attack (1d20+13=19, 4d8+3=28)
Bonuses applied: +3 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank  Shot); 1d8+1 Damage (Point Blank Shot, Deadeye  Shot)[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## drothgery (Sep 6, 2010)

Jace manages to avoid hitting the workstation the stormtrooper is hiding behind... but he shoots just over the head of the trooper as well (19 misses even without cover).

The burst of autofire from Wes' rifle was aimed a little low, as bolts of energy crash into the workstation without harming the stormtroopers behind it.

[sblock=ooc/Wes]
I forgot that cover means you don't take damage on a miss from autofire.
[/sblock]

(Zenith is up)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 6, 2010)

Storm, not wanting to lose momentum, presses on his retreating target, but his slice falls high.

[sblock=OOC]Well, Storm is next to Zenith so I decided to post already. Move east of S1 and attack: 1d20+10=13, 2d8+4=10 Probably miss.

Remember, Storm has Deflect and Block so if he's actually in danger to being hit, he'll try to parry them. UtF 15[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 6, 2010)

drothgery said:


> [sblock=ooc/Wes]
> I forgot that cover means you don't take damage on a miss from autofire.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc/gm]My bad, I wasn't that blatant in saying that Wes was continuing to aim. When my next action comes up, as well as further actions, I'll make sure to have a concise list of action usages, and what not.

Good point, though, on the cover rule.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 9, 2010)

[sblock=ooc/Shayuri]
In the interests of moving things along, I'm going to have Z act.
[/sblock]

Zenith, not all that interested in dueling lightsaber-to-sword with the ancient war droid, backs off and fires her heavy blaster pistol at it instead, blowing away several key systems (modified 24 hit for 23 dmg).

Storm, not wanting to lose momentum, presses on his retreating target, but his slice falls high.

The badly damaged droid still steps back into the fray to slice at Zenith again, and it was just as taxing to avoid its strikes as the previous one had been (modified 24 hits for 16 dmg; Zenith is at 30/61 HPs)

D5 fires its blaster at one of the Stormtroopers, but hits the console instead. It's impossible to tell what D6 was aiming at; its shot doesn't seem close to anything (natural 1). D2 moves up to aid D3, and Zenith's robes acquire some scorch marks from blaster fire (modified 28 hits for 17 dmg; my dice seem to hate Z today, except that she hit). D4 moves up as well, and takes a shot at Storm. However, it misses wildly. D1 fires at the farthest-back Stormtrooper, who is having a lot of trouble staying on his feet.

(Xira is up)


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2010)

Rosa takes a quick look at the fifth droid before squeezing off a shot at it.  The shot is wide, however.

1d20+5=7, 3d6+3=12


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Still crouched behind the Gunny and maintaining some cover from the   doorjamb, Jace takes aim again at an exposed Imperial Trooper[S4,5, or 6] and  fires a single shot finally managing to hit something. He exclaims, "Finally! Nailed one."

[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim to eliminate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at Imperial Trooper that has best chance to hit despite their cover. Ranged Attack (1d20+13=28, 4d8+3=18)
Bonuses applied: +3 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank   Shot); 1d8+1 Damage (Point Blank Shot, Deadeye   Shot)[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 9, 2010)

The Verpine moves out of hiding once again to see the Commander try to take down the droid but missing, and moves to line up a shot at the same one (D5)... ((17 to hit (added +1 Born Leader and +1 point blank I forgot to for the roll) and   21 dmg (again added point blank after the roll))) She then makes a hasty return back into the hallway cover ((Running Attack))


----------



## drothgery (Sep 13, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7

Xira's shot misses the war droid.

Since being in melee with a Jedi is not particularly safe, and Darth Gaida's Stromtroopers are rarely stupid, S1 withdraws and then she ducks around the workstation and behind her fellow Stormtroopers.

Zenith is surprised when the droid in front of her is blown up by a blast of rifle fire from S2. A shot from S3 finishes off D6. S4 hit D4 with a carefully aimed shot when the stormtrooper briefly poked his rifle out over the workstation. S5, though, tries for a shot at Storm. Fortunately, he wasn't as good of a shot as his comrades. Perhaps resigned to his doom, the badly injured S6 steps out and fires at the Jedi as well, and manages a nearly perfect shot (critical hit for 35 dmg; Storm is -1 on the condition track).

Rosa's shot doesn't come close to anyone.

(Jace doesn't have line of sight to any of the Stormies from where he is; do you want to move or fire at the droids?)


----------



## drothgery (Sep 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


I've been persuaded that Jace does technically have LoS on some of the stormtroopers. However, shooting around Wes, the wall, Storm, and a heavy workstation is a very difficult shot, so I'm ruling S1, S2, S3, S4, and S5 have improved cover from where you are.







A blast of fire from Jace's rifle confirms the suicidal behavior of the stormtrooper who shot Storm.

        *GM:*  Generally speaking, I'm going to try and do one major post over the weekend and one on Wednesday. If you're okay with me making minor tweaks in your actions to deal with the facts on the ground, don't worry a lot about posting out of order.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 14, 2010)

Holding his position, Wes turns his heavy blaster rifle toward a dense growing of Stormtroopers and, after a careful pair of moments aiming, he lights them up.

[sblock=ooc]I've zero issue with you taking our actions and adjusting them to what fits the scene, in fact I can keep the poses to rough basics that make it easier for you to do so, if you like.

Actions:

Aiming - 2 Swift - Ignores bonuses to Reflex from cover
Autofire - Standard - Autofire box should contain S1, S4, S5
Roll - Autofire (1d20+8=16, 3d10+3=17)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Still crouched behind the Gunny and maintaining some cover from the    doorjamb, Jace takes aim again at an exposed Imperial Trooper[S4,5, or  6] and  fires a single shot. 
_
<<OOC: No problem from me either.  In this case, if Jace cannot get a shot at the troopers he will move before switching to the droids.>>_

[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim to eliminate cover
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at Imperial Trooper that has best chance to hit despite their cover.Ranged Attack (1d20+13=25,  4d8+3=19)
Bonuses applied: +3 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank    Shot); 1d8+1 Damage (Point Blank Shot, Deadeye    Shot)[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 15, 2010)

Xiarlaz continues to use her hit and run tactics for the moment (actually moving out of cover to P8 and back)

((Looks like they still need to work on the new features... such large dice I cannot use until after I posted, and cannot even stick it in a statblock... And the rolls suck to boot!   ))


----------



## drothgery (Sep 16, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7

The stormtroopers behind the workstation are able to avoid most of the effects of Wes' burst of autofire.

[sblock=status]
S1 looks pretty beat up. D4 has visible damage. The other stormtroopers look pretty much undamged; there are some minor marks on their armor, but nothing serious.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Still need Storm and Zenith's actions, so not much in this update.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2010)

The menacing droid before her is suddenly hit by blaster fire and explodes into shrapnel and sparks...Zenith glances back at the stormtroopers and gives one a smile and a wave...then dashes behind the instrument panels and fires her blaster rifle at the dark-force droid at the far end of the room!

(Move to L4 and fire at D1)


----------



## drothgery (Sep 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
I don't think the ENWorld dice roller works well with how I do DM posts, so you'll have to keep living with my real dice.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc/blackrat]
NPC'ing Storm again
[/sblock]

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7

Zenith's shot seriously damages the droid she fires at. (modified 25 HIT for 21 dmg)

Storm moves to attack another stormtrooper, and sees the strain in the troopers face as it tries to evade (modified 28 HIT for 12 dmg)

D1 fires its pistol at Zenith, and misses badly.
D2 fires its pistol at Wes, and hits (13 dmg), forcing a rapid duck from the rifleman.
D4 does the same to one of the Stormtroopers (S5), while D5's shot goes straight into the workstation in front of S4 and S5.

Xira slips out of cover just long enough to line up her shot and fire at S3, blasting a few panels off of the trooper's armor (modified 22 hits for 19 dmg).

The trooper Storm was facing backed off to fire her rifle, and had a clean shot lined up, but the Jedi deflected the shot harmlessly with his lightsaber. Her partner doesn't fire as accurately, the shot going wide of the Cathar Jedi.

The other pair of stormtroopers concentrate their fire on D4, with one's shot forcing it to dodge right into the path of the other... which is sufficient to destroy the droid.

S1, though suffering for a great many minor injuries, still lines up a clear shot at Storm, and this time the Jedi is unable to deflect it (4 on the die, sorry).






(Rosa is up; Storm is at 5 HPs out of 78 and -1 on the condition track; Zenith is at 13 HPs out of 61; Wes is at 51 out of 64)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Oop, sorry, had a busy week/weekend. Anyway, no prob with NPC'ing, and it seems you went with my thoughts anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 23, 2010)

Rosa steps out of her cover and takes aim at the nearest droid that she can see (Move to square P9 and shoot at D3).  "Hang in there everyone," she calls out.

1d20+5=22, 3d6+3=11


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2010)

Seeing medical attention might be necessary, Jace moves through the doorway towards Storm. He fires a frag grenade from the launcher attached to his blaster rifle behind their cover, catching 4 troopers in the blast radius. Then he drops prone.
_
<<OOC: Still not sure the results on Jace's is last action.  He is aiming to eliminate cover and I would like to know if an Attack of 25 hit or not.>>_

[sblock=Actions]*Move Actions:* To P14
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at intersection of SQ G17&H18, 2 SQ Burst Radius. Grenade Launcher - Frag (1d20+12=31,  4d6+1=18)
Bonuses applied: +3 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank     Shot); +1 Damage (Point Blank Shot)
*Swift Action:* Drop Prone[/sblock]______________________________





Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 24, 2010)

"You kath-loving bucket of..." Whatever Wes was gonna finish saying is cut off as he pivots slightly, aiming his blaster rifle at the droid who shot him, and thumbing his weapon to semiauto before he shoots at it.

[sblock=actions]
Swift: Switch Weapon mode on blaster rifle
Standard: Attack on D2 - Attack on D2 (1d20+8=24, 3d10+3=28)
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7


[sblock=ooc]Bad guys with a gray background are dead/destroyed; there is a body or the wreckage of a droid in that square.

Also, there is not an opening in the wall behind S1; that was an error produced by cutting and pasting on my spreadsheet.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc/Jace]
Last round, Jace hit S6, taking him down.
[/sblock]

Realizing that the droid she had intended to shoot seemed to have been disabled a few seconds ago, the Lt. Cmdr fired at another of the droids and did some damage to its armor (HIT D2).

Moving in to position to better aid Storm, Jace moves into the room, lobs a grenade where it can hit three of the stormtroopers (corner of I17 & H18), then drops prone. S1 falls, while S4 & S5 have grenade fragments in their armor (HIT all 3; S1 is dead).

When Wes concentrated his rifle fire on a single droid, that would have been almost enough to drop it on his own. After his commander had already hit it... the droid collapsed into wreckage.






(Zenith is up, Storm is next)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 28, 2010)

Having spent his energy Storm drops to his knees behind cover and takes a moment to recover.

OOC: Move to L14 to take cover and use second wind.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25 <-- Xira is up
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7


Zenith fires another shot at D1, this time destroying it. (modified 24 HITs for 20 dmg).

Having spent his energy Storm drops to his knees behind cover and takes a moment to recover.

The final remaining droid charges Rosa, making a powerful swing of its sword at her... that she side-steps easily (natural 1 on the attack roll).

(Xira is up)


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 1, 2010)

Clicking away with anxiety Xira moves to get a clearer shot at the droid attacking the Commander (n7) and once in place takes the shot.

(( To hit (shooting into melee taken into account) 1d20+11-4=17 for  3d8+4=20 damage ) ))


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21  <-- Rosa is up
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7


Unfortunately, Xira isn't able to get a clear shot at the droid in front of the commander. (17 is a MISS)

With the only remaining droid engaged with Rosa, the Stormtroopers don't seem interested in firing at the droids anymore. S3 forces a frantic dive by Jace (modified 27 HITs for 25 dmg, which pushes him down 1 on the condition track), before moving to better cover. S2 tries to do the same, but isn't as good of a shot (modified 18 is a MISS). S4 scrambles across to behind another workstation and fires at Storm, but his blaster misfires (natural 1). S5 does the same behind another workstation (with another natural 1).

(Rosa is up)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2010)

Wincing from the trooper's blast, Jace returns fire trying to  drop and already wounded trooper.

[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Aim at S4
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack on S4 1d20+12=28,  4d8+3=29
Bonuses applied: +2 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank     Shot, -1CT); 1d8+1 Damage (Point Blank Shot, Deadeye  Shot)
Sorry, rolled under a different name by mistake.[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## possum (Oct 4, 2010)

Rosa carefuly withdraws from the reach of the combat droid and aims another shot toward its "head".  She fires the shot and watches it hit dead on.

1d20+5=25, 3d6+3=12


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 5, 2010)

With the droid he was aiming at downed, Wes pivots and takes aim at one of the storm troopers. With a steadying breath, the corellian drops the charge on the imperial.

[sblock=ooc]
Actions:
Swift (2): Aiming at s3
Standard: Attack on S3 (1d20+8=26, 3d10+3=16)
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 6, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21 
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13 <-- Zenith is up
 Storm 7


Rosa withdraws and her shot damages the droid, but doesn't appear to impair its functionality. (HIT)

Jace takes out S4 with his shot. (HIT; S4 is dead)

Wes forces a frantic dive by S3 (HIT; S3 has taken a lot of damage, but no CT knockdowns)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2010)

The droid she was aiming at is suddenly hit by enemy fire and explodes, leaving her momentarily clear. She rises up enough to peek over the console she's taking cover behind and realizes Rosa's in a bit of a pickle. Bracing her blaster rifle on the console, she squeezes off a salvo of blaster fire at the machine threatening her!

(Firing at D5!)


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2010)

The trooper infront of Storm suddenly finds himself eye to eye with a face resembling an angry feral cat. Storm pounces forward, slicing upwards with his blade followed by claws towards the throat of the trooper.

OOC: I'll switch to one-handed grip. Move to attack S2. If hit, use the Cathar ability to follow with claw attack.
-LS: +10 2d8+3
-Claws: +9 1d6+3
Those don't include the bonuses or minuses from battleconditions.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2010)

Droid 26
Xira 25 <-- Xira is up
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21 
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13 
 Storm 7

Zenith's shot hit the droid, leaving it with a great deal of apparent damage, but it still showed no sign of slowing down (HIT; droid only has a few HP left, but no CT damage).

Storm stepped up and swung his lightsaber at S2, his blade parting the trooper's armor easily (critical hit). He followed with his claws, but the trooper was still quick enough to interpose what was left of his armor in the way. (MISS)

Considering the situation -- the droid calculated closing in between three opponents was not optimal -- the droid charged Storm, and had a nearly perfect strike at the Jedi parried away at the last second.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 7, 2010)

OOC: Reminder that Storm will use deflect and block almost always to try and negate any attack. I'll mention it specifically if he doesn't.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> OOC: Reminder that Storm will use deflect and block almost always to try and negate any attack. I'll mention it specifically if he doesn't.




[sblock=ooc]Sorry, forgot. Let me fix that.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 8, 2010)

As the droid charges the Cathar the Verpine takes the time to aim carefully at the darkened construct and winces ever so slightly at shooting at it. At that slight hesitation she looses focus and her shot goes wide (of D5).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2010)

Droid 26
Xira 25 
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21  <-- Rosa is up
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13 
Storm 7

Xira's shot at the droid goes wide.

S2 backs up and fires his rifle at Storm, but didn't manage a clean shot (MISS).

S3, on the other hand, has a quite clear shot at Jace (modified 27 HITS for 26 damage; Jace is now at 22/73 HPs and -2 on the condition track).

S4 also tried to shoot at Storm, but her shot was just barely not worth the effort of trying to deflect (MISS).






(Rosa is up)


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2010)

Rosa races up out into the open, heading for cover but is unable to make it quick enough.  She turns around and fires a shot at the fifth droid, hoping to destroy it this time.

1d20+5=18, 3d6+3=13 

Move to L9


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2010)

(Rosa missed; more complete writeup later)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2010)

Wincing from another trooper's blast, Jace yells back to Wes, "GUNNY!  Quit hiding in the door jamb and get some pressure off me."  He takes a breath to grab some second wind and crawls to get a better shot at a nearby trooper.  But the shot goes wide.

_<<It might not be a good idea to let the medic keep getting shot at. Not sure why they keep shooting at him when aiming make those behind cover easier targets though.>>_
[sblock=Actions]*Swift Actions:* Second Wind (40/73 HP)
*Move Action:* Crawl to P-15
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack on S3 Blaster Rifle (1d20+11=13, 3d8+2=18)
Bonuses applied: +2 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank      Shot, -2CT); +1 Damage (Point Blank Shot)[/sblock]______________________________





Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 11, 2010)

"Well, ensign," shouts Wes as he takes aim on the sole remaining droid, firing haphazardly before moving from cover by the door to that across from the door and reloading his blaster rifle. "Unless you've a flashy stick, I tend to not recommend charging blaster positions, but I could be wrong since I was usually kissing this cute Pantoran girl during advanced tactics class. She had the darkest blue mole just on the inside..." Whatever Wes had been about to mention was interrupted by the continued firefight's noise.

[sblock=ooc]
Swift - Reload Blaster Rifle
Move - L10
Standard - Attack on D5
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2010)

(Jace and Wes missed as well)


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2010)

Storm spins around, gripping his saber with both hands again, slicing at the droid behind him.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2010)

(not surprisingly, Storm missed; so far in this round of combat, you guys have rolled above 3 on an attack roll all of once... and that still missed)









*OOC:*


Will edit this into a write up of the PC actions and the droid's this evening


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2010)

(Agh! almost missed my turn!)

Zenith flinches back a bit as a stray shot flickers past her. She mutters an oath; the droid seemed shielded by the Force itself! She shoulders her blaster rifle and takes another shot at it!

(OOC - The Suck will be with you. Always.)


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25 <-- Xira is up
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21 
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7

Rosa's shot comes fairly close to the droid, but misses it.

Jace doesn't do any better attacking S3, firing his rifle from prone.

Wes' shot at the droid also goes wide. As does Storm's slice at it. And Zenith's shot.

And continuing the trend of things going bad for the Republic officers and enlisted men, the droid manages to get past Storm's guard and his furious attempt to deflect (22 HITs, 4+15=19 on deflect FAILs, so 20 damage leaves Storm with 4 HPs).

[sblock=ooc]exhibiting the lone ninja theory, I guess[/sblock]

(Xira is up)


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

Xiralaz takes careful aim and attempts to shot the remaining droid, "You are going down you bucket of bolts."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2010)

(Xira HITs; the last droid is DESTROYED; Stormies actions tomorrow, because my D&D tabletop game is Thursday nights)


----------



## drothgery (Oct 18, 2010)

Initiative order
Droids 26
Xira 25 
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21  <-- Rosa is up
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7


Xira finally takes down the persistent droid with a well-place blaster shot. That leaves the remaining members of what seems to be an elite Stormtrooper squad.

Despite that, S2 manages to miss Storm from point-blank range (natural 1). S3 shoots over Jace's head (natural 2). And S5 doesn't seem any more accurate with her shot (natural 1).

(map is unchanged, except that D5 is now destroyed; Rosa is up)


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 20, 2010)

Moving quickly, Wes brings his rifle to bear and fires at a stormtrooper while roughly imposing himself between Jace and the trooper.

OOC:

Move: Wes to N15
Standard: Attack on S3 - Spending a Force Point to add to the attack role.

You know, there are times there I don't think that die roller has a solid RNG backbone. Either that or server load messes with it, as I've rarely rolled about a 10 on a d20. lol


----------



## possum (Oct 20, 2010)

Rosa moves around the corner and takes a shot at the second Stormtrooper as she does.  The shot goes wide, however.

Move to J8 and shoot at S2

1d20+5=8, 3d6+3=20


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2010)

Zenith nods as the droid finally explodes from a well placed shot, and gives the battlefield a quick look before deciding on a course of action. She runs along the bank of consoles, leaping across the gaps until she reaches the panels at the very end. There in the 'no-man's-land' is a single Stormtrooper caught in the open. She lifts her blaster to her shoulder and opens fire!

(Move 6sq to F4, fire on S5)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2010)

Jace fires again at the closest trooper.

[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Begin Recovery 2/3 towards -1CT
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack on S3 Blaster Rifle (1d20+11=18, 3d8+2=13)
Bonuses applied: +2 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank       Shot, -2CT); +1 Damage (Point Blank  Shot)[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2010)

Storm continues his spin and leaps at the trooper he was fighting earlier.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2010)

The Verpine remains at her position as she takes *aim* at the trooper hiding behind the console (S3, unless downed by Jace and then fires on another baddie). She clicks away, her confidence raised from the destruction of the droid.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2010)

Initiative order

Xira 25 
Stormtroopers 23
Rosa 21  <-- Rosa is up
Jace 17
Wes 14
Zenith 13
Storm 7


Rosa moves around the corner and takes a shot at the second Stormtrooper as she does. The shot goes wide, however.

Jace takes what looks to him like a pretty good shot, but it doesn't seem like avoiding it took anything out of S3. (modified 18 is a MISS)

Moving quickly, Wes brings his rifle to bear and fires at a stormtrooper while roughly imposing himself between Jace and the trooper. Calling on his inner reserves, he blows another chunk off of S3's armor (HIT, just barely; the trooper looks like he's taken a lot of damage, but hasn't slowed down)

Zenith nods as the droid finally explodes from a well placed shot, and gives the battlefield a quick look before deciding on a course of action. She runs along the bank of consoles, leaping across the gaps until she reaches the panels at the very end. There in the 'no-man's-land' is a single Stormtrooper caught in the open. She lifts her blaster to her shoulder and opens fire! Her shot drops the trooper. (HIT; trooper is down)

Storm continues his spin and leaps at the trooper he was fighting earlier. (17 die + 10 + 1 from Rosa -1 from CT = 27 = HIT; 8 dmg) The trooper continues to sacrifice his armor to save himself.

The Verpine remains at her position as she takes aim at the trooper hiding behind the console. She clicks away, her confidence raised from the destruction of the droid. However, her shot hits the console instead of the trooper. (MISS)

Desperate, the remaining stormtroopers try to take out at least one of the Republic soldiers. S2 backs up and fires again at Storm but misses. Unfortunately for the Cathar Jedi, avoiding the shot left him in a bad position for the other trooper's shot (S3 critical hit, 3 on the UTF roll to deflect is a modified 18 and not good enough; I assume Storm wants to spend a Force Point to not be dead).


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







drothgery said:


> I assume Storm wants to spend a Force Point to not be dead).



Oh hell yeah  I think I need to take negate energy power at some point too...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2010)

Jace recovers some of his breath and takes a shot at the far trooper and says, "Can you guys nail the one closest to me?"

_<<Since I have shots at both, I figured there is more of a chance the rest of you can nail S3>>_
[sblock=Actions]*2 Swift Actions:* Continue Recovery @ -1CT 1/3 towards No CT
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack on S2 Blaster Rifle (1d20+12=28,  3d8+3=23)
Bonuses applied: +2 Attack (Comrade in Arms, Born Leader, Point Blank        Shot, -1CT); +1 Damage (Point Blank   Shot)[/sblock]______________________________





Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 24, 2010)

Keeping his heavy blaster rifle at his shoulder, Wes pours fire into the storm trooper from his position between the medic and the imperial. It's obvious from his positioning that the Corellian is trying to provide some level of cover, or distraction, so that the medic doesn't get blasted again.

OOC:

Standard Action: Attack on S3


----------



## drothgery (Oct 24, 2010)

Jace and Wes drop the remaining stormtroopers (OOC: I'm going to say that Jace delayed so Wes could take out S3 and Jace S2, because Wes couldn't hit S2 without moving). There's still an Imperial technician taking cover in a corner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2010)

*OOC:*


Are we still in Combat?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are we still in Combat?











*OOC:*


No. The consoles are not hostile, and the Imperial tech is unarmed and disinclined to try and fight heavily armed Republic officers (the Republic generally takes surrenders, and has regularly exchanged prisoners with the Empire; the only known indefinite guest of the Republic is Grand Admiral Thrawn).


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2010)

Jace finishes his recovery and stands up, _By the Galaxy that was a difficult fight.  Well time to get to work, someone else can take care of the cowering technician._

Removing his backpack, the combat medic pulls out the medical kit and reports, "XO, I will start battlefield trauma ASAP.  Gunny, if you don't mind waiting on your first aid, you can secure the prisoner while I tend the more grievously wounded."

Jace pulls out the medi-sensor to begin evaluating wounds of the strike team, before attempting any first aid.  Checking first to make sure Storm is still alive, he asks the Verpine, "Xira, can you gather up medpacs from these troopers for me? I am going to go through a few of them."

[sblock=OOC]*2 Swift Actions:* Complete Recovery, no at zero on the CT.

I am assuming the stormtroopers have standard utility belts to include at least one medpac each.

Can I have confirmation on damage to everyone so I can start rolling  Treat Injury checks?  I already know Jace is at 40/73; Storm is at 0/78;  Zenith is at 13?/61; Wes at 51/64; Rosa and Xira no damage?[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 25, 2010)

The Verpine tech looks at the consoles and the destroyed driods with a hungry zeal but sighs and replies to the medic, "Very well." She starts looking over those killed or put down for supplies and anything else of interest while she does so.  (perception +8 (with reroll))


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]*2 Swift Actions:* Complete Recovery, no at zero on the CT.
> 
> I am assuming the stormtroopers have standard utility belts to include at least one medpac each.
> 
> Can I have confirmation on damage to everyone so I can start rolling  Treat Injury checks?  I already know Jace is at 40/73; Storm is at 0/78;  Zenith is at 13?/61; Wes at 51/64; Rosa and Xira no damage?[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]I've got you at 22/73; did I miss you using your Second Wind somewhere? Other than that, you've got the same thing I do.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, I took a Second Wind right after getting hit that second time. Having been reduced to less than 1/3 of my HP in 2 shots made that a priority. 

Before I start burning through medpacs, can you confirm that there 6 recoverable from the stormtroopers.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]Yes, I took a Second Wind right after getting hit that second time. Having been reduced to less than 1/3 of my HP in 2 shots made that a priority.
> 
> Before I start burning through medpacs, can you confirm that there 6 recoverable from the stormtroopers.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Make it 5; one was used before you guys arrived on the scene.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

Relieved that the Cathar is still alive, Jace pulls out a medpac reporting, "Lieutenant Storm still lives." The marine medic administers first aid bringing Storm around to consciousness.

"Welcome back to the land of the living, Lieutenant.  XO, do we have time for surgery?"

[sblock=Medical Data] Used 1 medpac, Treat Injury (1d20+17=27) Storm heals 18 HP.
 
Jace is at 40/73; Storm is at 18/78;   Zenith is at 13/61; Wes at 51/64[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## possum (Oct 26, 2010)

"I'm not sure," Rosa says as she looks over her team.  "Go ahead and do it anyway," she adds after a few seconds of thought.  "We're going to likely need all the help we can get."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

Jace looks over the medical data and does some medical calculations for a few moments.  "If medical treatment is primarily surgery, we are looking at over 3 hours for me to patch up everyone to fighting trim.  I don't recommend doing any more basic first aid, preferring to reserve those treatments in case we run into a situation where we need faster healing.  I suggest someone look into securing the entrance to this room while I am busy." 

Keeping Storm lying down, the combat medic begins working on battlefield surgery to repair the significant amount of tissue the Cathar has suffered.

[sblock=Medical Data]Begin 1st surgery on Storm to heals 12 HP in 10 minutes. Taking 10 for 27 on Treat Injury to beat DC20.
 
Jace is at 40/73; Storm is at 18/78;   Zenith is at 13/61; Wes at 51/64[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 26, 2010)

"Ain't much more than a scratch," states Wes as he secures the prisoner with a pair of binders. "I'll want those back once we're done with you, gray belly."

Once the prisoner is secure, Wes keeps an eye on them, as well as the general area. He checks his blaster rifle over, making sure it's in solid order and slaps in a fresh cell before he continues.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 27, 2010)

Storm lies as still as he can while the medic patches up his blaster burns and slices of strips of dead meat. I would not mind an hour in bacta tank. But I need to be there when we meet the sith, so put me back together as well as you can.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 27, 2010)

Xiralaz hands off the medpacs before moving to the consoles and attempts to look them over to see if they are still working order. If they are she attempts to see what information she can bring up. "Let's see what we have here."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Jace gives Storm a grin,  "No worries L-T, I can fix you just as good in an hour.  Hold still so I don't stitch up the wrong orifice." 

[sblock=Medical Data]Begin 1st surgery on Storm to heals 12 HP in 10 minutes. Taking 10 for 27 on Treat Injury to beat DC20.
 
Jace is at 40/73; Storm is at 18/78;   Zenith is at 13/61; Wes at 51/64[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2010)

Zenith winces as she shrugs her injured shoulder, and goes to hunker down by the smoldering 'body' of one of the droids. She gives the thing a good look-over, noting any weaons that are recognizable as such. Along the way, the Jedi looks for a small, detchable piece to keep as a trophy, and searches for any more clues that the Darkside taint might reveal.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 28, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> The Verpine tech looks at the consoles and the destroyed driods with a hungry zeal but sighs and replies to the medic, "Very well." She starts looking over those killed or put down for supplies and anything else of interest while she does so.  (perception +8 (with reroll))




In addition to the 5 medpacs she found for Jace, Xira doesn't find much of interest on the dead Imperials; they all have heavy blaster rifles, armor, heavy blaster pistols, and utility belts, plus some small personal items (OOC: of no game mechanics value).




Songdragon said:


> Xiralaz hands off the medpacs before moving to the consoles and attempts to look them over to see if they are still working order. If they are she attempts to see what information she can bring up. "Let's see what we have here."




Xira is able to activate one of the consoles, but it immediately pops up a security screen. With a little work, she is able to finagle low-privileged access. Among other things, she gets a basic map of the facility, though some areas are blacked out.

[sblock=ooc/Xira]
Use computer check used to improve computer's attitude from hostile to indifferent.
[/sblock]



Shayuri said:


> Zenith winces as she shrugs her injured shoulder, and goes to hunker down by the smoldering 'body' of one of the droids. She gives the thing a good look-over, noting any weaons that are recognizable as such. Along the way, the Jedi looks for a small, detchable piece to keep as a trophy, and searches for any more clues that the Darkside taint might reveal.




The droids seem to have old, but effective blaster pistols in addition to the swords that seem to be the source of the dark side aura.

[sblock=Zenith]
Use the Force Check = 33; The blades look -- and 'feel' like ancient Sith War Swords you've heard about in your Jedi training.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 28, 2010)

Xira looks over the info displayed and looks up and is about to speak as she sees Zenith poking about the droid and comments, "I can check the droids out in a moment Ma'am." 

She then looks over the to LtCmdr, "Commander, I have initiated some access. I have a basic map of this instillation, but some sections are not displaying. I can try for greater access to see what else I can find out, if you would like?" She says the last with an obvious eagerness.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2010)

Zenith scowls and nudges one of the swords with her toe. To her eyes the metal seems tinged with shadows, crackling with malevolent energies.

"These droids are using Sith blades," she reports. "I studied them in training. The metal is...infused somehow with the Dark Side." She shakes her head. "I think being cut by one would be very bad."

"Their blasters are primitive though, compared to ours. They must be ancient."

The young Jedi looks up at the walls and ceiling. "Could this be a Sith temple, or base?"


----------



## possum (Nov 5, 2010)

Rosa looks around the building as well, following Zenith's lead.  "It could be.  The Sith had this planet for a good while during the Sith War," she says.  She looks at the rest of the group.  "When we're all ready to move out, we need to do so," she says.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 5, 2010)

"What'd you like me to do with the prisoner, ma'am?" Wes asks as he nudges the imperial with his booted toe. "I can truss him up fairly well and leave him here until we're on our way out, or we can drag him along...although one of those is easier than the other."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 6, 2010)

((Assuming it is possible to increase the computer's attitude, Xira will try to do so... ))

Xira copies what she can to her personal her datapad before attempting to gain better access.  She talks to the computer as she does, offering encouragements and even bribes to let her in... Use Computer 1d20+16=35 

After getting more from the computers she will take a quick look at the driods for her own curiosity... Mechanics 1d20+16=21


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


Total time to complete surgery to bring everyone back to full health is 3.5 hours.  Are we taking the time or not?






While doing surgery, Jace comments,  "If we need to knock the prisoner out, I can administer some anesthesia to leave him unconscious for a few hours.  I have some in my medical kit." 

Having finished repairing some of the damage, the medic starts to work on a new area.

[sblock=Medical Data]Begin 2nd surgery on Storm to heals 12 HP in 10 minutes. Taking 10 for 27 on Treat Injury to beat DC20.
 
Jace is at 40/73; Storm is at 30/78;   Zenith is at 13/61; Wes at 51/64[/sblock]______________________________





Jace Falcon CS


----------



## drothgery (Nov 11, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Xira copies what she can to her personal her datapad before attempting to gain better access.  She talks to the computer as she does, offering encouragements and even bribes to let her in... Use Computer 1d20+16=35




Although Xira has little trouble convincing the ancient computer that she's an authorized user of the system (attitude improved to friendly), she gets the sense that convincing it that she's an administrator would be considerably more difficult.

Only a few rooms are now blacked out on the map, and it's very clear this was a base of some sort for the Sith at one time. 



Songdragon said:


> After getting more from the computers she will take a quick look at the driods for her own curiosity... Mechanics 1d20+16=21




The design of the droids seems a bit unusual, and not just because they're very, very old -- they seem like they were more capable in melee than with blasters, for one. But for all that, they don't seem to operate on any unfamiliar principles.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 11, 2010)

"I have managed to access a few more areas, but still unable to gain any further information on a few select sections. No doubt they hold something of note." she downloads the new information to her datapad. "I believe that any further access is beyond my skills with the allotted time we have. Given a few days, and I could crack it.""

She pasuses and says, "It seems clear that this was some sort of Sith facility, Ma'am"

The Verpine examines the driods until Jace has finished his surgeries, and comments as she stands and puts away her tools, "Very old designs. They were programed for melee combat, over that of ranged."

"Ready to move out." she says taking out her blaster.


----------



## possum (Nov 11, 2010)

Rosa nods at the Verpine's words.  "All right," she says, checking her blaster pistol.  "If we're ready, we're moving."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2010)

After over three hours of grueling surgery, the combat medic straightens up and stretches out the cramps in his back.  Clamping his helmet back in place and returning surgical implements, Jace checks his blaster rifle and grenade launcher, then reports,  "Ready when you are, but you haven't dealt with the prisoner yet XO." 

[sblock=Medical Data]Everyone back to full strength.  Only used First Aid on Storm.[/sblock]______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 12, 2010)

I will be fine. Storm says as he scampers up from the floor. He pokes a stitch with his claw and admires the work of the medic.


----------



## possum (Nov 12, 2010)

"Bind and stun him," Rosa says of the prisoner.  "We'll pick him up on the way out of here," she adds.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2010)

In one smooth motion Wes draws his heavy blaster pistol, flips the switch to stun, and then drops a pair of shots right into the Imperial's head.

Once the prisoner is stunned, Wes binds him and says, "You know, I gotta admit that I like doing that...I mean, can you imagine how it'd be if ever blast was lethal? Yeah, me neither."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

Jace gives Wes a smirk, that cannot be seen through his helmet,  "Uh huh, sure you can't Gunny.  Let me make sure he won't wake up for hours. Ready to take point again?  Let's look at Xira's map and then go." 

Jace applies enough anesthesia to keep the prisoner unconscious for 6-8 hours.  He heads to the Verpine to take a look at the map of the facility.

_<<Can we actually see a map to help determine where we want to go next?>>_
______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 18, 2010)

Xiralaz holds up her datapad and points out upcoming areas and what they are as well as the blocked out sections.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Jace thanks Xira,  "Okay, I see." 

_<<But I really don't, that only answers the IC action.  So what do we see?  If not an actual map, can we have a verbal description at least.>>_
______________________________




Jace Falcon CS


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<But I really don't, that only answers the IC action.  So what do we see?  If not an actual map, can we have a verbal description at least.>>_




OOC: But I'd have to draw one, first . More seriously, see the OOC thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2010)

(OOC - Keeping the homefires burning. Ping.)


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2010)

Once Jace finishes his surgery and everyone is as patched together as they're going to be without a few days rest in _Taelros_' sickbay, you continue to investigate the ancient Sith compound. Mostly, though, you find pretty much empty rooms -- they could have been classrooms, or barracks, or sparring chambers once, but they gave little clue to their use.

While inside one of those rooms, though, Wes and Jace hear what sounds like some soldiers approaching.


----------



## possum (Dec 14, 2010)

Rosa walks through the empty room, wandering about its function long ago, when battle raged on the ground above.  Not hearing what two of the others hear, she speaks aloud.  "This room's empty, let's check the others."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 14, 2010)

Quickly, upon hearing the sounds, Wes gives a hand sign to quite the group, and then indicates that he hears troops. Moving quietly to the Rosa's side, Wes speaks in a low, hushed tone.

"I think we've some soldiers coming, ma'am."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2010)

Jace takes up a combat stance near the doorway, ready to fire a burst at any Imperials that come into view.  He offers up softly,  "We should take up positions. Then we can cut them down in an ambush." 

_<<How about our Jedi UtF and Sense Surroundings to get a idea on numbers and what we are dealing with. >>_
______________________________





Jace Falcon CS


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 14, 2010)

Xiralaz's antenna twitch at the sounds of others approaching. She backs up slightly looking for a doorwary to duck within or corner to hide around.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 16, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<How about our Jedi UtF and Sense Surroundings to get a idea on numbers and what we are dealing with. >>_




OOC: Storm? Zenith?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2010)

Storm concentrates on the Force to see if he can figure out the numbers they are facing, but his connection is hampered. At the same time he readies his saber and takes a defensive posture.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2010)

(argh! How humiliating!)

Zenith perks up as the warning of soldiers is made...but she notices Storm and realizes what he's up to. _Not a bad idea..._ So she overrides the rush of adrenalin and relaxes instead of tensing up. She seeks the eye of the storm, that point of calm in the center of the frantic movement of the mind.

It was there, in the quiet, in the peace, that one could hear the Force and gain wisdom and knowledge.

(OOC - Using the Force too)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2011)

(OOC - Bumping because I've been bad)


----------



## drothgery (Jan 11, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Bumping because I've been bad)




OOC: Again, my fault and without a good excuse really. I'll see if I can move things along later this week (though not tomorrow; I can't do a major post before work or over lunch, and paper and dice game is on Tuesdays now).


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2011)

So...we lost someone. Game on? Game over?

Give it to us straight, GM-man.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2011)

It's understandable, either way. Sometimes life is life.


----------

